# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Protontherapie

## knut.krueger

Was ist die richtige (Strahlen)therapie?

Mit dieser Frage beschäftige ich mich, seit dem ich zu der Auffassung gekommen bin, dass die DHB alleine für mich keine ausreichende Therapie ist. Es war für mich einfacher, zu meiner ersten Therapieentscheidung zu kommen, da ich diese auch mit dem Elan des unschuldigen Gewissens treffen konnte. Es klang alles so schön, was ich über die DHB gelesen hatte und die Alternativen so schrecklich und unangenehm bis blutrünstig. Ich begann dann aktiv im Forum mitzuarbeiten und nach und nach verstand ich immer mehr über die Problematik PK und diese bezogen auf meinen diagnostizierten Krankheitszustand. Es kamen wichtige externe Informationen, wie von meinem Urologen Dr. Fleischmann- bei dem ich alle vier Wochen eine ausführliche Konsultation hatte- und von Prof. Döhner und Dr. Bommer der Uniklinik Ulm, bei denen ich in Behandlung wegen meines Lymphoms war, hinzu. Ich wurde nachdenklich und war mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hatte.
Dann kam das DNA-Ergebnis von Prof. Böcking mit peritetraploider Verteilung und der gleichzeitigen Empfehlung, die DHB nicht fortzusetzen. Ich ließ noch eine Ergänzungsuntersuchung bei Prof. Bonkhoff auf aneuploide Anteile durchführen und hatte mit ihm ein ausführliches Telefongespräch. Auch seine klare Empfehlung war, dass die DHB für mich in meinem Alter nicht ausreichend wäre, und ich nun eine kurative Therapie machen sollte. Ich überlegte und fragte mich, sollten alle diese Fachleute Unrecht haben und plötzlich klangen mir wieder die Worte von Prof. Hautmann zur DHB anlässlich des Therapieergebnisgespräches in den Ohren, Wollen Sie nur eine Lebensverlängerung oder geheilt werden?
Ich beschloss, den Entscheidungsprozess neu aufzurollen. 
Zuerst dachte ich über die DHB als meine laufende Therapie nach. Was ist, wenn ich diese zu Ende führe und nichts weiter unternehme und abwarte? Was kann mir dann passieren? Inzwischen war sicher, dass ich gut auf die DHB anspreche und gute Aussichten habe, diese gemäß den Vorgaben voll zu erfüllen. Danach käme dann die Zeit des Beobachtens und der Hoffnung der PSA-Plateaubildung. Hier hatte ich nun im Forum von Mitbetroffenen Ergebnisse auch bei idealem DHB-Verlauf gesehen, die nicht so beruhigend waren und aufzeigten, dass die Zeit nach der DHB recht kurz ausfallen kann bis Handlungsbedarf auftritt. Dann kommt nach Leibowitz der zweite Zyklus mit einer leichten Chemo, und wenn man an diesen Punkt angelangt ist, dann wird es schwieriger und enger. Das hatte ich als fleißiger Mitleser bei den Fragen/Artikeln über fortgeschrittenen PK sehr schnell begriffen. Und es klangen mir wieder die Aussagen der Professoren in den Ohren: Wollen Sie Lebensverlängerung oder Heilung? (Prof. Hautmann), Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen. Die Hormonbehandlung hält man sich für den Schluss auf und verpufft sie nicht am Anfang (Prof. Böcking), und die DHB wird Ihnen in Ihrem Alter nicht reichen. Ich bin sehr sicher, dass ihr PK noch in der Kapsel ist, zwar aggressiv aber noch kleine Ausdehnung. Eine kurative Therapie macht bei Ihnen Sinn. (Prof. Bonkhoff). Letztere Aussage festigte dann endgültig meinen Entschluss zu einer neuen Therapie zu kommen.
Mir war klar, dass die Prostatektomie mir gute endgültige Heilungschancen bot und für die Zukunft alle Optionen mit Bestrahlung, Hormonbehandlung usw. offen hielt. Aber irgendwie konnte ich mich für die Prostatektomie nicht erwärmen. Dann kam hinzu, dass Hormon- mit Strahlentherapie statistisch sehr gute Ergebnisse brachten, und zwar besser als Prostatektomie oder Bestrahlung alleine. So hebt auch Dr. Strum in seinem Buch diese Behandlungskombination als sehr erfolgreich hervor. Somit legte ich mein Augenmerk auf die Bestrahlungstherapien, um auch von der laufenden DHB maximal zu profitieren, und diese nicht als unnütz abtun zu müssen. 
Die Brachytherapie schied wegen meines PK-Status mit Gleason 7 und beide Lappen befallen aus. Für die Afterloadingtechnik konnte ich mich auch nicht so begeistern, da diese gegenüber den externen modernen Bestrahlungen nur einen zeitlichen Vorteil bezüglich der Behandlungszeit bot, aber dafür Operationsaufwand entsteht für das Einbringen und Entfernen der Strahlenquellen. Weiter sind die Nebenwirkungen mit Impotenz und Inkontinenz hoch. Bei den externen Bestrahlungen waren die interessanten Verfahren schnell gefunden, und zwar kamen für mich nur das IMRT- und das Protonenverfahren in Betracht, da die alten Verfahren ein Flächenbombardement mit enormen unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen darstellen, wobei die 3D-Bestrahlung als Vorstufe zur IMRT schon eine gute Verbesserung bezüglich Nebenwirkung und trotzdem eine höhere Gesamtbestrahlung zum Zerstören der Krebszellen brachte.
Die Protonenbestrahlung wird noch nicht in Europa bzw. nur im wissenschaftlichen Bereich durchgeführt. In USA verfügt man aber in Loma Linda seit 1990 über ein Protonenbehandlungszentrum, in dem schon über 10000 Prostatapatienten behandelt wurden. Inzwischen sind weitere Zentren in Boston, Houston und Florida hinzugekommen. Die Statistiken auch über Langzeit bezüglich Auftretens eines biochemischen Rezidivs sind den Ergebnissen von Dr. Walsh aus Baltimore ebenbürtig, wobei keine Vorauswahl bezüglich PSA-Grenzwert und Gleason Score in Loma Linda gemacht wurde. Meine Neugier war geweckt, und ich führte weitere Internetrecherchen durch. Nachstehend eine Gegenüberstellung der Wirkungsweise der herkömmlichen Photonenstrahlung zur Protonen- und Schwerionenbestrahlung. Ich habe dies aus einem im Internet gefundenen Artikel kopiert:

_Da das Hochladen dieser Statistiken ins Forum nicht funktioniert, habe ich den Link hier angeführt:_

http://www.medaustron.at/pdf_files/p...demiologie.pdf

_Seite 1 und 2 bezogen auf die Seitenangaben des Dokuments sind in meinen Beitrag kopiert (Seite 7 und 8 bezogen auf das PDF-Dokument), und dies reicht zuerst, um den Beitrag zu verstehen. Die weiteren Informationen des Dokuments empfehle ich dann später zu lesen._


Der Verlauf der Energieabgabe bei Protonen und Kohlenstoffschwerionen verläuft nach der Bragg Kurve, wobei das Teilchen dann im Bragg Peak seine Restenergie abgibt, und dieser Punkt wird so gelegt, dass er im Zentrum des Tumors z. B. in der Prostata liegt. Auf seinem Weg danach übt das Teilchen keine Schädigung, keine Zerstörung von gesundem Gewebe oder anderer Organe mehr aus. Damit wird verständlich, warum in Loma Linda so gute Ergebnisse mit sehr geringen Nebenwirkungen erzielt werden. Es heißt z.B. für Inkontinenz, dass diese signifikant unter 1 % liegt.
Ich beschloss mir nun zuerst von der IMRT ein persönliches Bild zu machen und suchte dafür drei bekannte Zentren in der Nähe meines deutschen Wohnsitzes aus.

*Universitätsklinikum Mannheim*
Das Gespräch mit Prof. Wenz fand in Begleitung meiner Frau am 16.2.07 statt, und wir haben einen sehr guten Gesamteindruck mit nach Hause genommen. Meine internen Notizen sind nachstehend wieder gegeben:ffice:office" />

1. Prof. Wenz hält meinen PK für heilbar, da dieser noch nicht sehr ausgedehnt ist.

2. Deshalb ist sein Vorschlag mit der IMRT im nächsten Vierteljahr zu beginnen. Es sind 35 Bestrahlungen mit insgesamt 75 Gray. Es wird an 5 Tagen in der Woche bestrahlt ausgenommen Feiertage und einmal monatlich Wartungsarbeiten, so dass mit einer Gesamtzeit von 8 Wochen gerechnet werden muss.

3. Die Bestrahlung erfolgt über eine US-Bildführung, die in Ausnahmefällen, wenn besondere Umstände vorliegen, durch eine CT-Führung ersetzt werden kann.

4. Nach Prof. Wenz gibt es mit der Protonenbestrahlung keinen Vorteil, da sie biologisch der Photonenstrahlung entspricht. Rein rechnerisch liegt der Vorteil bei 1,1. Dieser spielt seiner Meinung nach keine Rolle, und es ist zweifelhaft, ob dieser geringe Vorteil in der Praxis überhaupt realisiert werden kann.

5. Mit der Schwerionenbestrahlung liegen noch keine Erfahrungen vor. PK wurde bisher an weniger als 10 Personen bestrahlt.

6. Seinen Vater in einer ähnlichen Situation wie ich, hat er IMRT unterzogen.

*Universitätsklinikum Ulm*
Das Gespräch mit Prof. Wiegel fand im Beisein meiner Frau am 19.2.07 statt und war sehr informativ und in einer gelockerten Unterhaltungsatmosphäre. Falls ich mich für IMRT entscheiden sollte, würde ich nach Ulm gehen, und zwar neige ich als Ingenieur immer zur technischen Perfektion, und der kommt Prof. Wiegel mit seinem System am nächsten, wie meine nachfolgenden internen Aufzeichnungen zeigen:

1. Auch Prof. Wiegel sieht gute Chancen meinen PK zu heilen.

2. Im Gegensatz zu Prof. Wenz hält er aber mindestens eine zweijährige Hormonbehandlung für erforderlich. Der Vorlauf sollte möglichst nicht mehr als 9 Monate betragen, so dass ich im April beginnen müsste. Die Hormonbehandlung wird auch während der Strahlenbehandlung durchgeführt. Die Kombination Hormon/Strahlentherapie bringt noch einmal signifikant verbesserte Zehnjahres Überlebensraten.

3. Die IMRT wird in Ulm seit 9 Monaten durchgeführt, und es wird nun der zweite Beschleuniger in Betrieb genommen.

4. Prof. Wiegel lässt durch die Urologie drei Goldseeds in die Prostata einbringen. Diese dienen vor jeder Bestrahlung als Referenz, und es wird danach die Feinausrichtung vorgenommen, da auch vor jeder Bestrahlung ein CT gemacht wird. Das CT-Gerät ist an der Strahlenkanone integriert. Es kann dadurch die Sicherheitsüberlappung reduziert und somit 76 bis 77 Gray gefahren werden.

5. Die Bestrahlung soll immer möglichst mit gefüllter Blase erfolgen, da durch die Dehnung der Blase durch die Füllung schon ein großer Teil der Blase außerhalb des Strahlenbereiches liegt und somit nicht geschädigt wird.

6. In meinem Fall schlägt er vor, auch die Lymphabflüsse des kleinen Beckens mit 50 Gray mit zu bestrahlen.

7. Die Bestrahlung geht über 8  9 Wochen, und zwei Wochen vor Beginn erfolgt die Goldseedsimplantation und die CT-Einmessung zur Erarbeitung des PC-Programms.

8. In der Protonenbestrahlung von Loma Linda sieht er zu seiner IMRT keinen Vorteil, da die biologische Wirkung von Photonen und Protonen gleich sind. Beim Nachhaken räumte er dann ein, dass die Nebenwirkungen etwas geringer wären z. B. bei der Inkontinenz von knapp 3 % bei ihm zu 2 % in Loma Linda, aber dafür wären die Behandlungskosten für die Protonenbestrahlung fast 3x so hoch.

*Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg*
Das Gespräch mit Prof. Debus fand wieder im Beisein meiner Frau am 16.3.07 statt. Ich hatte dies bewusst ans Ende meiner Konsultationsreihe gelegt, da ich von diesem Gespräch die meisten Erkenntnisse über Protonenbestrahlung erwartete. Nach schleppendem Konversationsbeginn eröffnete ich Herrn Prof. Debus, dass er nun die dritte Stelle ist, wo wir uns über IMRT informieren, und als ich dann das Stichwort Loma Linda brachte und mich nicht unwissend über die Protonenbestrahlung zeigte, kam richtig Leben in die Konversation. Wir hatten ein sehr ausführliches und fruchtbares Gespräch über eine Stunde, und nachstehend sind meine internen Notizen aufgeführt: 

1. Für den verspäteten Gesprächsbeginn entschuldigte sich Prof. Debus mit der Begründung, dass er länger für das Durchlesen meiner umfangreichen Unterlagen gebraucht hätte.

2. Anfangs war Prof. Debus recht wortkarg, und es kam kein richtiges Gespräch zustande. Erst nachdem ich ihm aufzeigte, dass ich bereits mit Prof. Wenz und Wiegel gesprochen habe und meine Frau sich mit Fragen einschaltete, ging es lebhafter zu.

3. Prof. Debus bestätigte, dass Ultraschall geführte IMRT problematisch ist und mit Fehler behaftet sein kann. Er führte aus, dass sie die ersten fünfmal CT machen und dann 1x wöchentlich CT. Im Krebszentrum ist das CT an der Bestrahlungseinrichtung montiert und in der Radiologie des Uniklinikum separat. 

4. Die Gesamtbestrahlung bei IMRT würde 78  80 Gray betragen (Dies ist sehr hoch und damit sehr wirksam. Es sind die Nebenwirkungen abzuklären). 

5. Zurzeit führen sie als Tests Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt durch. Zuerst werden 60 Gray als IMRT, also Photonenbestrahlung, durchgeführt und dann 6 Schwerionenbestrahlungen mit insgesamt 18 Gray mit dem Booster in Darmstadt. Dies dient auch als Vorbereitung, um die neue sich in Bau/Abnahme befindende Protonen/Schwerionenanlage in Heidelberg dann schneller beherrschen zu können. Es findet somit eine Erfahrungssammlung im Vorfeld statt.

6. Die Kohlenstoffschwerionen haben eine 2  5x höhere biologische Wirkung als die Photonen- und Protonenbestrahlung. Ebenso ist ihre unerwünschte Nebenwirkung wie bei den Protonen niedriger, da die Energieabgabe nach dem Braggschen Verlauf erfolgt.

7. Die neue Anlage in Heidelberg wird voraussichtlich im ersten Halbjahr 2008 frei gegeben und für Patienten in Einsatz kommen. Mit dieser Anlage können sowohl Protonen- wie auch Schwerionenbestrahlungen durchgeführt werden und die Anlage ist auf dem neuesten Stand mit gezielter Strahlenführung und IMRT. Weiter ist der Patiententisch xyz ausrichtbar, so dass eine bisher noch nicht gekannte Präzision realisiert wird. Darin sieht Herr Prof. Debus auch den Vorteil gegenüber Loma Linda, da aufgrund der Präzision und der xyz-Ausrichtung individuell auch die Anatomie des Einzelpatienten berücksichtigt werden kann. So gibt es oft zwischen Prostata und Darm eine Lücke/Abstand, den man dann als Strahlenweg benutzen kann, ohne überhaupt den Darm Strahlen aussetzen zu müssen. In Loma Linda wird grundsätzlich als Bestandteil der Therapie der Darm durch einen ins Rectum eingeführten Ballon gegen die Prostata gedrückt und somit immer mit bestrahlt. Diese Technik dient aber auch dazu, die Prostata möglichst während jedes Bestrahlungsvorganges auf dieselbe Position zu positionieren. Einen weiteren Nachteil sieht Herr Prof. Debus in der geringeren Strahlungsdosis in Loma Linda, die erst jetzt auf 72  73 Gray erhöht worden wäre.

8. Auf meine Frage, ob ich Chancen hätte, in das bestehende Programm Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt aufgenommen zu werden, antwortete Prof. Debus klar mit ja, aber dies sollte spätestens 12 Monate nach Beginn meiner Hormonblockade stattfinden. Er lässt jetzt meine Unterlagen prüfen, ob noch weitere Informationen benötigt werden. In meinen Lymphknoten sieht er kein Problem, da dies aufgrund des histologischen Befundes von Prof. Möller für ihn eindeutig negativ und damit erledigt ist.

9. Ich werde nun noch Herrn Prof. Debus eine Mail senden mit noch einigen Fragen zur Therapie wie
a) Warum wird nicht komplett in Darmstadt mit 78 Gray bestrahlt?
b) Wie wird in Darmstadt positioniert und ist dies auch eine Art IMRT?
c) Welche Erfahrungen gibt es mit der IMRT bezüglich Nebenwirkungen aufgrund der außergewöhnlich hohen Gesamtbestrahlung von 78  80 Gray im Vergleich zu den anderen Universitätskliniken mit 74  76 Gray?

*Loma Linda*
Wenn ich zu der Entscheidung kommen sollte, dass mir Loma Linda nach Abwägung aller Fakten die beste Möglichkeit der kurativen Therapie mir bietet, dann werde ich auch dort zur Absicherung meiner endgültigen Entscheidung vorher einen Besuch durchführen.
Zunächst einmal beschloss ich aber, meine Aktivitäten auf Internetrecherchen und andere zugängliche Informationsquellen zu beschränken. Loma Linda als Universitätsklinikum hat natürlich eine schöne Homepage, die viel Informatives bietet und eine gute erste Einführung in dieses Klinikum und die Protonenbestrahlung liefert, und zwar führt man diese dort schon seit 1990 durch und hat inzwischen deutlich mehr als 10.000 PK Patienten behandelt. Aber ich wollte mehr Informationen, mehr Statistiken über Langzeitentwicklungen von Überlebungsraten und Entwicklungen von biochemischem Rezidiv haben. Hier habe ich einiges gefunden, und es wurde die Überlegenheit der Protonenbehandlung im Vergleich zur Prostatektomie und Photonenbehandlung bestätigt wie nachfolgende Statistiken einschließlich der geringeren Nebenwirkungen zeigen:

_Auch diese Statistiken und Tabellen lassen sich nicht Hochladen, so dass ich wieder den Link eingefügt habe:_

http://www.protonbob.com/proton-treatment-patient.asp

_Ich empfehle erst sich die Statistik auf Seite 19 und Tabelle auf Seite 20 des PDF-Dokumentes anzusehen und die weiteren Informationen des Dokuments zu Einem späteren Zeitpunkt. Auf der aufgerufenen Internetseite bitte The Patient Proton, in blau gehalten, anklicken, um das Downladen einzuleiten._

Weiter bietet die Protonbehandlung eine einzigartige Erfolgskontrolle, und zwar, wenn in den nachfolgenden 2  3 Jahren ein PSA-Nadir < 0,5 erreicht wird, so hat man eine 90 % Garantie für eine erfolgreiche kurative Behandlung. Dies zeigt die nachfolgende Statistik:

_Diese Statistik findet man auf Seit 17 des PDF-Dokumentes des vorherigen Downloads_.

Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich dann noch auf das Buch YOU CAN BEAT Prostate Cancer von Robert J. Marckini gestoßen. Dies Buch ist sehr empfehlenswert für alle PK Betroffenen und auch mit mittleren Englischkenntnissen leicht lesbar und ein Muss für alle, die an Protonenbestrahlung interessiert sind. Der Autor hat übrigens eine Protontherapie in Loma Linda durchgeführt und spricht bei den zwei wichtigen Nebenwirkungen Inkontinenz von signifikant < 1 % und Impotenz können bei etwa 35 % der Behandelten Beeinträchtigungen, die mit den üblichen Mitteln wie Viagra behoben werden können, auftreten. In seiner Begeisterung als überzeugter Loma Linda Therapierter hat er den Webclub The Brotherhood of the Balloon in Anlehnung an den Ballon, den man während der Bestrahlung ins Rectum bekommt, gegründet mit dem Ziel, Neubetroffenen mit Informationen für ihre richtige Entscheidung zu helfen und Geld einzusammeln für Forschungsprojekte in Loma Linda.
Als Ingenieur, der in seinem Berufsleben immer nach der technischen Perfektion gestrebt hat, habe ich bei dieser Daten/Informationslage natürlich schon meine Vorentscheidung getroffen, und zwar werde ich eine Protonen- oder Schwerionentherapie durchführen. Mein augenblicklicher Zwiespalt ist, ob ich eine Protonenbehandlung in USA durchführen soll oder abwarte, bis in Heidelberg die Protonen/Schwerionenanlage in Betrieb gegangen ist. Ein bisschen denke ich auch noch über die gegenwärtige Möglichkeit nach, eine IMRT in Heidelberg mit anschließender Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt zu machen, wobei dies sicherlich noch sehr experimentell ist.
Diesen Thread habe ich aus zweierlei Gründen gemacht, nämlich einmal für mich selber, um mit der schriftlichen Aufarbeitung all der in den letzten Wochen gesammelten Informationen mit mir selber ins Reine zu kommen und zweitens, um anderen Betroffenen in ähnlicher Situation Entscheidungshilfen zu geben. Beim Schreiben dieses Threads ist mir dann endgültig klar geworden, welche Richtung ich einschlagen muss.
Meine nächsten Schritte sind nun von Loma Linda Namen und Anschriften von Patienten aus Deutschland zu erhalten, um mit diesen dann direkt Kontakt aufnehmen zu können. Weiter werde ich noch meine Fragen Prof. Debus bezüglich Schwerionentherapie in Darmstadt in Verbindung mit der IMRT in Heidelberg stellen, um auch diese Möglichkeit zu eruieren.
Ich werde mir dann eine Entscheidungsmatrix mit den für mich wichtigen Punkten erstellen. Als Zeitrahmen habe ich geplant, noch im April zur Therapieentscheidung zu kommen, um gegebenenfalls Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mit der Therapie beginnen zu können.
Weiter hoffe ich, dass noch andere Forumsmitglieder bei Ihren Internetsuchen auch Daten/Statistiken von der Protonentherapie gefunden/gesammelt haben und möchte bitten, mir diese zu meiner Entscheidungsabrundung zu nennen. Hier hoffe ich auch auf Ludwig, dass er aus seinem umfangreichen Fundus etwas beisteuern kann.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut.
Es ist ja bewundernswert, mit welcher Systematik Du an Diagnose und Therapie herangehst. Das könnte in der Tat beispielhaft sein für Neubetroffene, die von ihrer Diagnose erst einmal schockiert und möglicherweise geneigt sind, der erstbesten Therapieempfehlung zu folgen. Zuerst gründliche Diagnose; dann Wahl der optimalen Therapie.
Leider ist Dein Weg für viele von uns nicht begehbar, da man als Kassenpatient und arm an finanziellen Reserven gar nicht an hochkarätige  Professoren herankommt (Ausnahmen mag es geben) und z.B. nicht zur bestmöglichen Behandlung nach Loma Linda sich begeben kann. Also heisst es, auf der Erde bleiben und aus den Möglichkeiten, die verfügbar sind, das beste zu machen. 
Ich hoffe, es melden sich noch Leute zu Wort, die Deinen Ausführungen zu diversen Bestrahlungstechniken  Wissenswertes hinzufügen können. In der SHG Berlin habe ich jemand erlebt, der auch in Loma Linda war und über die Protonenbestrahlung begeistert referiert hat. Vielleicht kann Dir der SHG-Leiter dort den Kontakt vermitteln.

Als Nicht-Ingenieur habe ich auch Verständnis für das Bestreben in Deinem Berufsstand, die perfekten Lösungen zu suchen, habe aber auch schon einige Male miterlebt, dass dies selbst guten Ingenieuren nicht gelungen ist. Unvergessen und prägend war eine Beobachtung während meiner Lehrzeit in einem mittelständischen Betrieb in den Jahren 1952-54, als eine Gruppe qualifizierter Ingenieure eine Spritzmaschine zur Endlosfabrikation von Bleistiften aus PVC entwickeln wollte. Die Pläne wurden noch während der Herstellung des Prototypen zigmal geändert, Monate, Jahre gingen ins Land, Unsummen Gelder wurden verausgabt. Alle Qualifikation und Engagement und Perfektion haben's nicht gebracht. Zum Schluss wurde auf die Auftragsnummer alles gebucht, was man sonst nicht verbuchen konnte und das Projekt durch einem leidvollen Entschluss von Nicht-Ingenieuren letztendlich eingestellt. Seitdem hege ich Zweifel, ob es richtig ist, alles immer ganz perfekt machen zu wollen. Im Falle von Prostatakrebs frage ich mich deshalb schon lange, ob das Streben nach Perfektion, d.h. nach der kurativen Lösung,  wirklich so oft die richtige Strategie ist.

Ich habe mir nun noch einmal Dein Profil durchgelesen und  mir fällt auf, dass Du Deine "Konstruktionszeichnungen" ebenfalls mitten in der Produktionsphase geändert hast.  Die Überlegungen, welche Therapie die für Dich richtige ist, kommen  spät.  Nachdem Du bereits drei Stanzbiopsien gemacht hast, in einem Fall sogar mit Sepsis, hast Du gar nicht einkalkuliert, dass bereits diese massiven Verletzungen der Prostata zu einer Streuung geführt haben könnten, die sich in bildgebenden Verfahren jetzt natürlich noch nicht manifestieren kann. Liess einmal Hackethals Buch "Nachoperation" (antiquarisch billig zu haben), da bekommst Du ein gutes Bild von der Gefahr, die leider allgemein negiert wird.
Die Professoren Wenz, Wiegel und Debus haben jeweils für ihre Therapie geworben. Sie haben Reklame gemacht. Haben sie auch ihre eigenen Heilungsstatistiken  mit Langzeitergebnissen vorgelegt? Geben sie Dir Garantien auf Rezidivfreiheit für danach? Du wirst Dich wundern, was Du ihnen im "Aufklärungsbogen" alles wirst unterschreiben müssen!

Mit Gleason 3+4 oder 4+3 hast Du keinen Low-risk-Krebs. Dass die DHB da kein optimales Ergebnis bringen kann, war von Anfang an klar und zeichnet sich auch in der PSA-Entwicklung ab, denn den angestrebten Nadir über mindestens 9 Monate hast Du nicht erreicht.
Es gilt der Satz, dass der Krebs umso früher streut, je agressiver er ist. 
Demnach und nach allem bisher Gesagten wäre der Verzicht auf eine radikale, vermeintlich kurative Therapie  und Hinwendung zu ausschliesslich systemischer Behandlung m.E. in Deinem Fall die bessere Lösung.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> Weiter hoffe ich, dass noch andere Forumsmitglieder bei Ihren Internetsuchen auch Daten/Statistiken von der Protonentherapie gefunden/gesammelt haben und möchte bitten, mir diese zu meiner Entscheidungsabrundung zu nennen. Hier hoffe ich auch auf Ludwig, dass er aus seinem umfangreichen Fundus etwas beisteuern kann..


Lieber Knut,

leider kann ich keine Erfahrungen/Kenntnisse beisteuern, weil ich bisher nur das offiziell verfügbare Online-Material kurz gesichtet habe.

Ich bin aber sehr interessiert an dieser Therapie, weil ich alle Erfahrungen, die mir zu gegebener Zeit die OP ersparen können - sei es die DHB, die Protonen oder weiß der Deibel was -, schon jetzt sehr intensiv sammeln möchte.

Bitte berichte weiter!

Danke und herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Ich danke für Deine Antwort. Grundsätzlich darf man aber die Möglichkeit diese Pronen/Ionen-Therapie auch als normaler Patient durchführen zu können, nicht so pessimistisch sehen, da die Investition an einer öffentlichen Uniklinik in Heidelber erfolgt und damit allen zu Verfügung steht. Es wird sicherlich eine gewisse Zeit dauern, bis die Kassen diese neue Möglichkeit akzeptieren.
Nun zu meinen Daten. Ich habe im Februar meinen Nadir erreicht und deshalb ist sicherlich Deine Beurteilung, das bei mir die DHB nicht gemäß den Vorgaben verlaufen wird, so nicht richtig. Ich hoffe und gehe davon aus, dass der PSA unten bleibt, und die nächste Messung erfolgt im April. Bisher würde ich sagen war mein Abfall des PSA fast vorbildlich, und die DHB werde ich noch bis November/Dezember fortführen, außer es sollte aufgrund einer inzwischen erfolgten anderen Therapieentscheidung nicht mehr sinnvoll sein.
Hacketal hat seine Verdienste, aber auch nicht mit allen Behauptungen Recht. Wenn bei meinen Biopsien nichts getroffen wurde, dann kann auch nichts streuen. Dazu mache ich ja auch noch die DHB oder hat diese keine Wirkung? Weiter bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Ergänzungstherapie- muss es ja nicht immer herausfordernd kurativ nennen-, weil mein PK noch eine sehr geringe Ausdehnung hat, und weil ich im Forum eben schon nach DHB einige mit Progress gesehen habe, und weil der auch von Dir geschätzte Dr. Strum die Kombination Strahlen- mit Hormontherapie gekoppelt als sehr erfolgreich ansieht aufgrund der vorhandenen Statistiken.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich werde Holger noch ansprechen, dass er mein Durcheinander mit den zwei Threas zum gleichen Thema in Ordnung bringt.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Knut,

FritzD war in Loma Linda und hat sich dort einer Protonenbestrahlung unterziehen lassen!

Ich bin mir sicher, daß Dir Fritz auch telef. Auskunft geben wird, wenn Du Ihn mal an mailen würdest.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=3725#post3725

Es tut mir leid, was Dir die Herren Profesoren mit ihren vorgehensweisen versprechen danach wieder gesund zu sein, mei(n), lieber Knut, der 1. Befund 3+4 und danach der 2. Befund 4+3 und darauf noch DHB? hätte ja auch klappen können so wie die Werte jetzt liegen aber darauf vertrauen, daß sie unten bleiben, da hoffen viele!

Sicher ist, daß der PK in der Zwischenzeit noch aggresiver geworden ist glaube ich!

Ich wünsche Dir eine Gute Entscheidung
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinardo,
Bei meiner ersten Antwort zu Deiner wie immer ausführlichen Stellungnahme, versehen mit einigen versteckten Feinheiten, sind einige Punkte von mir nicht ausreichend analysiert worden.
Zuerst möchte ich auf Deine so schön bildlich formulierte Kritik der Änderung der Konstruktionszeichnungen während der Bauphase eingehen. Diese Korrektur war für einen verantwortungsvoll planenden Ingenieur unabdingbar, wenn er feststellen muss, dass seine Grundplattform (DHB), auf die er aufbauen wollte, ins wanken geraten ist, weil es dem Lieferanten an Seriosität gefehlt hat. Als guter Ingenieur bin ich aber nicht in Panik geraten sondern habe versucht, den Erstfehler- nicht ausreichende selbstkritische Recherchen- wett zu machen. Ich meine, dass ich da auf einen guten Weg bin.
Ich hoffe, dass Deine Lehrfirma an dem geschilderten Konstruktionsgrab nicht zugrunde gegangen ist oder schweren Schaden genommen hat. Auch hier lagen natürlich die gleichen Fehler vor in nicht ausreichender fundierter Recherche mit entsprechendem Controlling der kritischen Punkte des Konstruktions/Verfahrensansatzes. Ich habe jedenfalls während meiner aktiven beruflichen Tätigkeit keinen Flop gebaut, und deshalb ärgere ich mich so, dass mir dies nun beinahe bei der voraussichtlich wichtigsten Entscheidung meines Lebens passiert wäre.
Bei Deiner leichten Kritik zu dem von mir angestrebten kurativen Ansatz, möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, sich unbedingt mit der Protonen- und Schwerionenbestrahlung zu befassen. Diese Behandlung ist ein Quantensprung- diese Aussage stammt nicht von mir sondern von einem österreichischen Wissenschaftler, der eine Studie für sein Land für den Bau eines Protonen/Schwerionenzentrum gemacht hat- in der Krebsbekämpfung, und ich empfehle jeden sich mit diesen sehr wirksamen Therapieformen auseinanderzusetzen und dazu noch mit außergewöhnlich niedrigen Nebenwirkungen. Wo gibt es noch eine andere Therapie mit Erfolgskontrolle, wie es Dr. Slater von Loma Linda aufzeigt mit der Nadirerreichung von PSA< 0,5 und dann einer 90 % Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass kein Rezidiv auftritt.
Die Kohlenstoffschwerionen bringen noch einmal eine wesentliche Verbesserung wie sich an folgenden kleinen Vergleich feststellen lässt, und zwar streut der Protonenstrahl nach 20 cm Eindringtiefe etwa 5 cm, und der Schwerionenstrahl nur 1cm und hinzu kommt die 2  5x höhere biologische Wirkung des Schwerions zum Proton. Letzteres bedeutet, dass gleiche Heilungswahrscheinlichkeit mit geringerer Graysumme und damit dann bald so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen erreicht werden können.
Deshalb fühle ich mich in einem Entscheidungsdilemma, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich meiner schwankenden Plattform soweit vertrauen kann, dass sie mich zeitlich herüber rettet, bis die Schwerionentherapie verfügbar ist, oder ob ich vorher doch die Protonentherapie machen sollte, bevor ich Gefahr laufe zu kentern.
Weiter möchte ich natürlich mit meinem Thread, was Du ja auch lobend registriert hast, allen Neubetroffenen aufzeigen, dass es schon sehr sinnvoll ist, zuerst gut zu recherchieren und dann zur Entscheidung zu kommen. Angst und Panik sind keine guten Ratgeber.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Knut !

Auch ich finde Deinen Beitrag seht interessant.

Aufgrund meiner persönliche Meinung glaube ich, dass Du mit etwas weniger Aufwand, vielleicht etwas mehr erreichen kannst.
Hier von Dir ein:



> Für die Afterloading-Technik konnte ich mich auch nicht so begeistern, da diese gegenüber den externen modernen Bestrahlungen nur einen zeitlichen Vorteil bezüglich der Behandlungszeit bot, aber dafür Operationsaufwand entsteht für das Einbringen und Entfernen der Strahlenquellen. Weiter sind die Nebenwirkungen mit Impotenz und Inkontinenz hoch.



Grundsätzlich liegst Du mit Deiner Kombination aus Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie absolut richtig. Aber es ist auch interessant, sich mit der Afterloading zu beschäftigen.
Bei den neuen äußeren Bestrahlungsarten ist bei 75-80 Gy die absolute Höchstbestrahlung erreicht.
Meine Behandlung bestand aus der Äußeren Bestrahlung mit 50,4 GY und der Afterloading mit 3 x 7,5 Gy. Aufgrund des Umstandes, dass die Bestrahlung bei der Afterloading direkt in der Prostata erfolgt, ist die theoretische, vergleichbare Wirkung mit ca. über 60 Gy gleichzusetzen. Insgesamt über 100 Gy . Also eine wesentlich höhere Dosis.
Beide genannten Bestrahlungen sind jedoch sehr nebenwirkungsarm. Die Äußere Bestrahlung, weil nur 50 Gy eingesetzt werden müssen. Die Afterloading hat nur sehr wenig Nebenwirkung.
Die Inkontinenz- und Potenzraten sind annähernd gleich.
Somit sehe ich den Vorteil in der wesentlich kürzeren Behandlungszeit und der höheren Wirkung der Afterloading.
Die dreimalige Kurzzeitnarkose für die Afterloading ist nicht schlimm. Unter Begleitung darf man im Normalfall schon abends wieder nach Hause.
Bei Deinem Gleason(der fast meinem entspricht) wäre für mich die voraussichtliche Wirkung entscheidend.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Ich komme zurück auf eine Äusserung von Helmut, die ich nicht überlesen konnte. Er schreibt: In der Zwischenzeit ist der Krebs bestimmt agressiver geworden. Das ist nach dem Urteil der Zytopathologen grundsätzlich richtig, und diese Erkenntnis hat mir (als DHBler) lange Zeit zu schaffen gemacht. Man könnte daraus schliessen, dass man ab Gleason-Werten = 7 gar keine Hormontherapie machen sollte.
Wenn man sich jedoch vorstellt, was da wirklich passiert, sehe ich das jetzt etwas gelassener. Auch bei hohen Gleason-Werten vernichtet die Hormontherapie einen Grossteil der Krebsmasse, allerdings des weniger gefährlichen Anteils. Gleichzeitig erhält die agressive Komponente einen Wachstumsvorteil, wodurch der Krebs in der Summe agressiver wird. Dieser Prozess vollzieht sich aber nicht im Zeitraffertempo sondern streckt sich über ca. 2 Jahre und  kann konterkariert werden durch frühzeitige Beendigung der Hormontherapie und deren Ablösung oder Ergänzung mit einer Strahlentherapie, wie dies ja auch Böcking in seinem Brief an Dieter konzediert oder durch eine frühzeitige Chemotherapie, wie Leibowitz sie vorschlägt,  welche systemisch wirkt und die einer Strahlentherapie vorzuziehen wäre, wenn   das Risiko besteht, dass der Krebs die Kapsel bereits verlassen hat.
Deshalb ist es ja so wichtig, dass eine Hormontherapie nicht bis zum Eintritt der Hormonresistenz fortgeführt sondern beendet wird, solange sie noch wirkt,  und mit einer Chemotherapie schon viel früher begonnen wird als die Urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien dies vorsehen.
Bei Deiner Entscheidung zur Strahlentherapie  gleich welcher Methode kreist natürlich alles um die Frage, ob der Krebs noch organbegrenzt ist. Ich muss zugeben, dass einiges dafür spricht. Meine geäusserte Abneigung basiert wohl eher subjektiv auf meinem Entschluss, mir durch radikale Therapien nichts "kaputt machen" zu lassen, nachdem ich Hackethals Bücher gelesen und die Therapie von Leibowitz gewählt  habe.
Alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Knut,

beim Lesen Deiner Mitteilungen über das Finden des Pfades, kam ich zur Frage, warum traut Knut dem PET C-11 Cholin Verfahren zu, Metastasen unterhalb von 5 mm darstellen zu können, und wie schätzt Knut die Bedeutung der Partin Tabelle 4 ein? Weil bei einem Gleason Wert 4 + 3, PSA 10 und klinischem Stadium T2c die Tabelle diese Whrscheinlichkeiten anbietet - 

Organbegrenzung 13%, Kapseldurchbruch 56%, Sambenblasenbefall 11%, Lymphknotenbefall 13%

schließe ich, daß die Art der Bestrahlung für Dich nicht wichtiger ist als das zu bestrahlenden Feld. 

Die Dimensionierung des zu bestrahlenden Feldes bei einem lokal fortgeschrittenem PCa, ist heute nicht besser bestimmbar, als durch eine Darstellung der Lymphknoten mit einem 3 Tesla MRT und suprakleinen paramagnetischen Eisenteilchen. Deshalb möchte ich Dich fragen, ob Du noch über diesen weiteren Diagnoseschritt nachdenkst, oder ob Du bereits eine Bestätigung hast, daß durch Deine noch andauernde Hormonblockade das zu erwartenden Ergebnis nicht ausreichend Beweis führend wäre und Du für ca.  Monate ohne Hormonblockade sein müßtest?

Günter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,
Ich danke Dir für Deine Stellungnahme, wobei ich Deinen letzten Absatz nicht verstehe, d.h. mir ist nicht klar, wo die Zielrichtung liegt.
Zu den anderen Punkten möchte ich für meine Antwort zuerst auf Ludwig zurückgreifen, der mir einmal geschrieben hatte, Knut beim PK sind alle Fakten/Annahmen nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Daran musst Du Dich gewöhnen.
Deshalb hatte ich ja auch DHB gewählt, aber Wahrscheinlichkeiten kann man auch beeinflussen/verbessern. Eine besondere Art habe ich bei meinem Diagnosegespräch kennen gelernt. Ich hatte die Partintabellen dabei, um für dies Gespräch gerüstet zu sein. Aber der Professor hatte diese auch dabei und machte mir eine ganz einfache Rechnung auf:
Prostatektomie und die Lymphe auch gleich mit weg, und damit bleibt nur das Risiko Blasenbefall übrig. Mit 89 % Wahrscheinlichkeit sind sie nach der Operation geheilt. 
Ich war erst einmal verblüfft. Aber später habe ich dies dann auch verstanden. Durch die Operation entstehen natürlich neue Gegebenheiten, für die dann wieder andere Annahmen und Statistiken gelten. Dies zeigen auch die Langzeitauswertungen von Prostatektomie und den verschiedenen Bestrahlungsbehandlungen mit den prozentual recht guten Wahrscheinlichkeiten, kein Rezidiv zu bekommen.
Meine persönliche Verbesserung der Wahrscheinlichkeitsquote sehe ich schon im PET-Cholin und in der PET-Cholin geführten Biopsie. Letztere gibt der Aussage von Prof. Bonkhoff ein ganz anderes Gewicht, dass er sehr sicher ist, dass mein PK noch in der Kapsel und von geringer Ausdehnung ist. Weiter war die Cholinanreicherung an zwei Stellen in der Prostata klar begrenzt, und Prof. Reske ist ein erfahrener und sehr seriöser Arzt, so dass seine Formulierung, dass der PK wahrscheinlich noch in der Kapsel ist, für mich schon Gewicht hat.
In meinem Thread habe ich ja schon ausführlich meine Gedanken und Beweggründe dargelegt, warum ich zu einer neuen Therapie neige. Mir fehlt mittlerweile die Zuversicht, dass ich mit der DHB meinen PK in eine chronische Erkrankung überführen kann. Ich habe die Überzeugung gewonnen, dass ich mit der Kombination Bestrahlung- und Hormonbehandlung ein Optimum erreichen kann.  Weiter bin ich schon der Überzeugung, dass es aufgrund der Nebenwirkungen nicht egal ist, welche Bestrahlung ich wähle und dass mit der Protonen- und Schwerionenbestrahlung eine ganz neue Qualität gegeben ist. 
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Knut,

gerne werde ich noch einmal den Kern meines Beitrags ansprechen, hoffentlich verdeutlichen. 

1. Mit PSA 10 und Gleason 4 + 3 ist die Chance für ein lokal begrenztes PCa 13% und ebenso hoch ist die Chance für Befall von ymphknoten
2. Mit dem PET C-11 Cholin sieht der Radiologe keinen befallenen Lymphknoten unter 5 mm Größe, obwohl sie existieren können. 
3. Per Operation oder Bestrahlung werden erfahrungsgemäß 45% der befallenen Lymphknoten nicht behandelt, weil sie nicht im Op.- oder Bestrahlungsfeld liegen. 
4. Das 3 Tesla MRT mit suprakleinen paramagnetischen Eisenteilchen eröffnen die Chance alle befallenen Lymphknoten darstellen zu können, bis zu einer Dimension von min. 2 mm, also auch die Lymphknoten die nicht mit C-11 Cholin PET gesehen wurden, bzw. nicht routinegemäß im Operations- Bestrahlungsfeld liegen, im Falle eines angenommenen, lokal begrenzten PCa.

Weil Du so konzentriert an der Findung einer bestmöglichen Therapieform gearbeitet hast, würde ich es als folgerichtig ansehen, wenn Du auch noch die beste Diagnoseform zur Lymphknotendarstellung engagieren würdest, um Dir Klarheit über das Behandlungs-/Bestrahlungsfeld zu verschaffen. 

Günter

----------


## WinfriedW

> 4. Das 3 Tesla MRT mit suprakleinen paramagnetischen Eisenteilchen eröffnen die Chance alle befallenen Lymphknoten darstellen zu können, bis zu einer Dimension von min. 2 mm, also auch die Lymphknoten die nicht mit C-11 Cholin PET gesehen wurden, ...


*USPIO - Wie ist die aktuelle Lage in Nijmegen? Macht Prof. Barentsz wieder Patiententermine? Wie lange im Voraus?*

*WW*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

Danke für Deine Aufklärung und jetzt habe ich auch Deine erste Antwort verstanden. Wie Du schon angemerkt hast, machen diagnostische Untersuchungen zurzeit bei mir keinen Sinn wegen der Hormonblockade. Mit meinem heutigen Wissen hätte ich sicherlich die diagnostische Schiene noch weiter verfolgt, aber mit nun 8 Monaten DHB macht dies keinen Sinn mehr. In meiner vorherigen Antwort habe ich ja schon anklingen lassen, dass ich relativ optimistisch bin, noch keinen Befall außerhalb der Prostata zu haben. Wissen tue ich dies natürlich nicht. Aber was kann ich bei meiner Entscheidung gegen nur DHB verlieren? Meiner Meinung nach Nichts, aber ich habe die Chance geheilt zu werden. Deshalb ist mein ganzes Streben, die richtige Therapie für mich zu finden, und dies wird höchstwahrscheinlich die Protonentherapie in Loma Linda sein. Ich habe mir heute noch einmal den PSA Verlauf von HorstK angesehen, und da ist mir wieder klar geworden, was für ein Glücksspiel die DHB sein kann(ist).
Übrigens bin ich schon in der großen Familie von Loma Linda willkommen/aufgenommen worden, nachdem ich vorgestern meine Anfrage gestartet habe.

Gruß knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernhard,
ich danke Dir für Deine Antwort und den nochmaligen Hinweis, dass Afterloading eine gute Alternative darstellt. Mich würde nun interessieren, ob Du Material über Langzeitverläufe der Wirksamkeit dieser Therapie vorliegen hast. Ich habe nämlich nichts gefunden außer allgemeinen Hinweisen wie wirksam diese Therapie sein soll. Schon Prof. Böcking hatte mir Afterloading als eine mögliche wirkungsvolle Therapie genannt, als ich mit ihm über die Konsequenzen seiner DNA-Diagnose mit peritetraploider Verteilung sprach. Weil ich so wenig Aussagefähiges gefunden habe, ist Afterloading von mir nicht weiter verfolgt worden.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Knut !

Die ersten Afterloading-Behandlungen wurden ab 1986 in den USA durchgeführt. In Kiel hat man auch schon eine über 15-jährige Erfahrung.
Vergleichende (Afterloading-Protonenbestr.) objektive Daten kenne ich nur aus dem Buch von Dr. Strum "Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs". 
Falls ich das Buch richtig lese, fällt die Wirkung der Protonen-Bestrahlung parallel mit der Höhe des Anfang-PSA-Wertes.
Die Stärke der Kombi-Therapie(Perk.Bestrahl. + Afterloding) liegt jedoch gerade in den hohen Risikobereichen.
Für mich ist die hohe Dosis, die über das Kombi-Verfahren erreicht werden kann, ein wichtiger Entscheidungsfaktor.
Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem urologischen Lehrbuch von Dr. Manski:



> (D. Manski: www.urologielehrbuch.de)ffice:office" />
> *Brachytherapie in Afterloading-Technik*
>  
> Brachytherapie in Afterloading-Technik
> Die Brachytherapie in Afterloading-Technik wird
> in der englischsprachigen Literatur als high dose
> rate (HDR) Brachytherapie bezeichnet. Verwendet
> werden hoch-radioaktive Nuklide wie 192Iridium.
> Zusätzlich zur externen Strahlentherapie der Prostata
> ...



Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Knut,

zur HDR Brachytherapie mit externer Bestrahlung habe ich leider auch keine Daten von z. Bsp. den Zentren Kiel und Offenbach gefunden, welche diese Therapie schon in mehreren tausend Fällen und seit ca. 15 Jahren durchführen. Eine Anfrage an diese beiden Kliniken werden Dir sicher gute Einblicke geben können.

Ein Studienergebnis über den Einsatz der HDR Brachy mit perkutaner Bestrahlung, präsentiert auf der Jahrestagung 2006 der European Society for Therapeutic Radiology and Oncology steht hier unten.

Günter

*Zusätzliche Hochdosis-Brachytherapie besser als alleinige perkutane Bestrahlung?*

*Die Kombination aus Brachytherapie und perkutaner Strahlentherapie beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom ist in dieser Studie signifikant wirksamer als die alleinige perkutane Strahlentherapie. Die Verträglichkeit der Therapie scheint vergleichbar gut. Sowohl die akute Toxizität als auch Spätfolgen bei allerdings kurzer Nachbeobachtungszeit waren nicht signifikant unterschiedlich. So das Ergebnis einer randomisierten Studie aus Großbritannien mit 220 Patienten, die auf dem ESTRO 2006 präsentiert wurde.*

Das lokal begrenzte Prostatakarzinom ist mit alleiniger hochdosierter perkutaner Strahlen­therapie langfristig heilbar. Die Ergebnisse sind vergleichbar gut wie die radikale Prostat­ektomie. Es gilt inzwischen als sicher, dass höhere Dosen (> 70 Gy) mit verbesserten Heilungsraten beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom einhergehen. Diskutiert wird, ob durch die HDR-Brachytherapie in Verbindung mit der perkutanen Strahlentherapie im Vergleich zur alleinigen perkutanen Strahlentherapie das Behandlungsergebnis weiter verbessert werden kann. 

*Brachytherapie in Afterloading-Technik*
Eine Variante der Brachytherapie ist die Nachladetechnik, auch als Afterloading-Technik bezeichnet. Beim Prostatakarzinom werden hierbei ultraschallgesteuert über ein Template Hohlnadeln in die Prostata eingebracht, in die dann eine radioaktive Quelle mit unterschiedlich langen Haltezeiten an definierten Orten einfährt. Durch dreidimensionale Bestrahlungsplanung können Enddarm und Blase gut geschont werden. Hierdurch können hohe Einzeitdosen bestrahlt werden. 

*Prospektive randomisierte Studie*
Zwischen 1998 und 2005 wurden 220 Patienten mit lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom randomisiert einem der folgenden Therapiearme zugeteilt:
Eine Gruppe wurde perkutan im Bereich der Prostata mit einer Gesamtdosis von 55 Gy und einer Einzeldosis von täglich 2,75 Gy bestrahlt. Die zweite Gruppe erhielt eine perkutane Gesamtdosis von 35,7 Gy mit einer Einzeldosis von 2,7 Gy gefolgt von 2 Einzelfraktionen einer HDR-Brachytherapie mit 17 Gy Gesamtdosis und einer Einzeldosis von jeweils 8,5 Gy. Das Patientenalter betrug im Mittel 70 Jahre wobei die Patienten nach Tumorstadium, Gleason Score und PSA-Werten vergleichbar verteilt waren. Fortgeschrittene Tumoren (T3) lagen bei 27%, ein Gleason Score von 8-10 bei 15,5% und ein PSA-Wert von > 15 ng/ml in 42,7 % der Fälle vor. 

*Signifikant bessere Wirkung mit der kombinierten Strahlentherapie*
3 Jahre nach der Behandlung waren 80,3% der Männer mit zusätzlicher Brachytherapie im Vergleich zu 63,6% der Männer ohne Brachytherapie tumorfrei gemessen am PSA-Wert (p=0,026). Als Progressdefinition galt das Kriterium der ASTRO (American Society for Therapeutic Radiologie and Oncology). Danach gilt eine Progression als gesichert bei drei aufeinanderfolgenden konsekutiven PSA-Anstiegen nach Therapie.

*Wenig Unterschiede in der Toxizität*
Die akuten Reaktionen unter der Therapie unterschieden sich zu Ungunsten der allein perkutan bestrahlten Gruppe in Bezug auf rektalen Dyskomfort (p=0,025). Dieses ist auf die höhere Gesamtdosis bei hoher Einzeldosis zurückzuführen. Die radiogenen Spätfolgen waren in beiden Gruppen vergleichbar. Vier Wochen nach Therapiebeginn hatte zunächst in beiden Gruppen die Lebensqualität etwas abgenommen, gemessen mit dem FACT-P-Score (Functional assessment of cancer therapy  prostate). Nach 8 Wochen war jedoch das Niveau wieder vergleichbar. 

*Wertende Zusammenfassung*
Erstmals wird in einer randomisierten Studie ein möglicher Vorteil der Kombination aus HDR-Brachytherapie und perkutaner Strahlentherapie gegenüber der alleinigen Strahlentherapie gezeigt. Die Bewertung der Studie unterliegt jedoch erheblichen Einschränkungen. Die Einzel- und Gesamtdosen der perkutanen Strahlentherapie entsprechen nicht den gültigen Standards (Standard: Einzeldosis 1,82 Gy, Gesamtdosis 70-74 Gy). In der vorliegenden Studie wurden hohe Einzeldosen von 2,75 Gy mit verringerter Gesamtdosis verwendet, was potenziell höhere Spätfolgen und stärkere Akutreaktionen zur Folge haben kann. Insbesondere sind durch die höheren Einzeldosen ausgeprägte Spätfolgen möglich, die vorgestellte Nachbeobachtungszeit von 3 Jahren ist darum wesentlich zu kurz. Zusätzlich sind die Untergruppen der Studie bei insgesamt nur 220 Patienten klein. Die Frage der Lymphknotenmetastasierung bei Patienten mit Gleason Score 810 und PSA -Wert> 15 (ca. 50% der Patienten) wurde nicht untersucht. Dieses hat erhebliche Bedeutung, da das Lymphknotenmetastasierungsrisiko > 20% ist. Es ist somit zu befürchten, dass ein relevanter Anteil der Patienten untertherapiert war. Der 16%ige Vorteil in der Progressionsfreiheit gemessen am PSA-Wert nach 3 Jahren ist darum nur sehr präliminar zu werten. Es ist jedoch festzuhalten, dass erstmals ein Hinweis auf einen Vorteil der HDR-Brachytherapie in einer randomisierten Studie nachgewiesen werden konnte. Welche Patientengruppe am meisten profitieren könnte, ist allerdings völlig unklar. 


Quelle:
Hoskin P, et al. A prospective randomised trial of HDR Brachytherapy boost in radical radiotherapy for localised carcinoma of the prostate. ESTRO 2006 #367.

----------


## Harro

*Erkundung der vermeintlich besten Bestrahlung*

Hallo, lieber Knut, Rendsburger-Urgewächs, schon per andalusischer Talk-Line konnte ich Dir meine Bewunderung für Deine umfangreichen Recherchen zum Ausdruck bringen. Es ist schon erstaunlich, mit welcher Hartnäckigkeit Du versuchst, das für Dich vermeintlich optimale herauszuloten. 
Ebenso ist verwunderlich, aber für mich ja nicht mehr so ganz neu, daß der gute, wortkarge Prof. Debus wieder einmal die IMRT, die ohne die von Prof. Schlegel entwickelte Software niemals so möglich geworden wäre, wie sie heute ist, als weniger wichtig darstellt. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, daß er mit seinen teilweise alten Geräten, die er mit 3 D auszulasten versucht, eben für IMRT keine Priorität setzt. Im DKFZ - irgendwie im Wettbewerb mit der Uni-Klinik - hat man aber IMRT in Bestausstattung.

Bitte, habe Verständnis, wenn Prof. Debus für die neue Schwerionenklinik andere Prioritäten setzen möchte. Was ist für diese hochmodern ausgelegte Anlage schon so ein *ordinärer* Prostatakrebs.
Hirntumore z.B., das ist ein Feld, was einen Debus motiviert und sein Blut in Wallung bringt. Aber PCa, so ein Allerweltstumor, da genügt doch 3 D.
Lieber Knut, ich habe mir vorgestern das Buch* "Strahlentherapie kompakt*" von Lohr Wenz gekauft. Wenn Du das durchgeblättert hast, wirst Du verstehen, auch wenn PCa mittlerweile mit an der Spitze der tödlichen Männer-Erkrankungen steht, daß wir Betroffene (also aus diesem Forum) nur eine Minderheit für die überall im Körper vorkommenden bösartigen Tumore darstellen. Ist zwar nicht tröstlich und auch nicht beruhigend, aber man versteht dann vielleicht doch, wenn man gesagt bekommt "Sie sind kein Hochrisikopatient", und das war immerhin tröstlich.
Lieber Knut, und wenn Du * Zitat Knut : * Übrigens bin ich schon in der großen Familie von Loma Linda willkommen/aufgenommen worden, nachdem ich vorgestern meine Anfrage gestartet habe.

auch in Loma Linda, was ich Dir von ganzem Herzen gönne und schon heute viel Glück wünsche, herzlich willkommen bist, bedenke aber dabei, daß auch diese tüchtigen Radio-Onkologen letztlich Deine schönen Taler in, wie oben erwähnt, möglicherweise 3-facher Menge haben wollen. Ob das, wie Prof. Wenz meint, eine 1 zu 1.1 Verbesserung rechtfertigt, kannst nur Du entscheiden, und zwar auch im Angesicht der geringeren Nebenwirkungen. Das scheint Dir aber am wichtigsten zu sein, obwohl nichts Genaueres weiß man immer hinterher. Die von Dir schon befragten Forumsteilnehmer werden Dich sicher in Deiner Entscheidung noch bestärken. Also auf nach dem schönen Loma Linda. Deinem Wunsch entsprechend nehme ich zu meinen ersten 5 Tagen IMRT in einem separaten Thread Stellung.

*"Man weist ein Lob zurück in dem Wunsch, nochmals gelobt zu werden"*             (Francois de la Rochefougauld)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Heute, kurz vor meiner Abreise nach USA, bringe ich nachstehend den 2. Teil meines Beitrages Was ist die richtige (Srahlen)therapie?. Meine Absicht war es, noch einen Anhang zu machen über die Protonentherapie und den Stand in Deutschland und Europa. Aber die Zeit hat mir nicht gereicht, und ich warte noch auf versprochene Unterlagen. Bisher gibt es bei uns im Forum wenige Informationen über die Protonentherapie. Dies möchte ich mit meinen Ausführungen ändern, da gemäß meiner Überzeugung die Protonentherapie das Potential hat, der neue Goldstandard zu werden, bis dann endlich über die Medikamentenschiene der Krebs besiegt oder zumindest in eine chronische Erkrankung überführt wird. Die Protonentherapie liefert die besten kurativen Ergebnissen bei den geringsten Nebenwirkungen. Dies wurde weltweit erkannt und so sind in USA drei weitere Protonenzentren entstanden, und zwar in Boston, Jacksonwille/Florida und Houston/Texas. In Deutschland soll das neue Protonenzentrum in Heidelberg noch in diesem Jahr erste Patienten behandeln. In München werden die Arbeiten am Protonenzentrum fortgesetzt. In Tübingen soll ein Zentrum bis 2010 entstehen. Auch außerhalb Deutschlands in Europa entstehen Zentren. In Mailand und Stockholm sind die Arbeiten voll im Gange. In Paris sind die Planungen abgeschlossen und der Baubeginn erfolgt demnächst. Österreich ist noch in der Planung, ein Zentrum in Wienerneustadt zu erstellen. Dies sind Großinvestitionen und für mich ein Zeichen, dass der große Durchbruch auf der Medikamentenseite in vielen kleinen, manchmal sehr kleinen Schritten, wie wir ja hier im Forum immer wieder beobachten, erfolgt und somit noch viele Jahre dauern wird. Die Lücke soll/wird die Protonentherapie schließen.

Viele Grüße
Knut.ffice:office" />



*Kapitel Loma Linda Fortsetzung*
Ich möchte heute, wie angekündigt, meinen Thread über die richtige (Strahlen)therapie mit meiner Entscheidung für die Protonentherapie abschließen. Ich werde am 5. Juni mit meiner Frau nach Los Angeles fliegen und habe dann am 7. Juni mein Arztgespräch mit anschließender Immobilization Session (Fixierungssitzung). Unter letzterer wird die Herstellung des eigenen Bettes auf dem Strahlentisch mittels des Einschäumens des eigenen Körpers in Hartschaum verstanden, um eine gute Reproduzierbarkeit der Körperposition für die dann später zu erfolgenden Bestrahlungen zu erreichen. Es wird auch gleich ins Rectum der Ballon eingeführt und mit 120ml Wasser gefüllt, um den Darm gegen die Prostata zu drücken. Dies dient auch dazu, bei den zukünftigen Bestrahlungen die Prostata zu fixieren und den Darm zu dehnen. Es wird ganz bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass ca. 20 % der Darmwand im Bereich der Prostata immer mit bestrahlt werden. Der restliche Bereich ist durch den wassergefüllten Ballon geschützt bzw. natürlich auch durch den besonderen physikalischen Effekt der Protonenbestrahlung (Bragg Peak) seine gesamte Energie in der Prostata zur Zerstörung des PK abzugeben und danach energiefrei den Körper zu durchlaufen und somit keine ungewünschten Zerstörungen/Nebenwirkungen mehr zu erzeugen. Dieser strahlenbeschädigte Teil des Darmes regeneriert sich dann später alleine wieder, da der gesunde Darm in der Lage ist, diese begrenzte Beschädigung in Ordnung zu bringen. Es wird dann in dieser Position ein CT erstellt. Damit ist dann die Fixierungssitzung beendet.
Nun wird dann auf Grundlage des CT das Bestrahlungsprogramm erarbeitet und eine individuelle Strahlenblende für meine Prostata erstellt. Diese ist so abgestimmt, dass 10 % die Prostata überlappend bestrahlt wird. Aufgrund meiner eingereichten Krankheitsunterlagen wurden 45 Protonenbestrahlungen festgelegt. Dies entspricht 81  82 Gray. Jetzt dauert es dann ca. 10 Tage, um die individuellen Vorbereitungen für mich abzuschließen, die in Erarbeitung des Strahlenprogramms und der Blendenherstellung bestehen. Meine individuellen Teile wie Blende und Auflagebett werden mit Barcode versehen, um Verwechslungen auszuschließen und eindeutig diese Teile mir zu zuordnen. Dann läuft das Bestrahlungsprogramm ab. Es wird 5x in der Woche bestrahlt. Die Wochenenden sind frei sowie auch eventuelle Feiertage, die in meinen Aufenthaltzeitraum fallen. Die eigentliche Bestrahlungszeit ist mit 1 ½ Minuten kurz.

*Entscheidungsfindung- die Qual der Wahl*
Meinen Eröffnungsthread hatte ich mit dem Stand der getroffenen Vorentscheidung Schwerionen- oder Protonentherapie beendet. Wie ging nun der Entscheidungsprozess weiter. Einige Tage habe ich nur gedanklich die beiden Verfahren mit meinem Wissensstand und Gefühlen abgewogen, mit meiner Frau und ältesten Sohn, der zu der Zeit gerade in Spanien war, diskutiert und ein bisschen im Internet herum gesucht. Dann war ich innerlich soweit, die Entscheidung herbeizuführen. Mein erster Schritt war Robert J. Marckini- Author des Buches You can beat Prostate Cancer und Gründer des Webclubs Brotherhood of the Balloon für ehemalige und neue Patienten von Loma Linda- per E-Mail anzuschreiben mit der Bitte, mir Name und Anschrift ehemaliger Patienten von Loma Linda aus Deutschland mitzuteilen. Einen Tag später war die freundliche Antwort mit sechs Namen und zugehörigen Anschriften da. Ich habe allen eine E-Mail mit vorbereitetem Fragenkatalog geschickt verbunden mit der Bitte, anrufen zu dürfen. Innerhalb von drei Tagen hatte mir jeder geantwortet mit der Anrufzusage, und somit hatte ich eine 100 % Erfolgsquote.
Ich hatte mir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht, aus welchen Gesellschaftsschichten meine Gesprächspartner wohl kommen würden? Die Behandlung in Loma Linda ist sehr teuer. Triffst du nur auf Millionäre, Unternehmer oder auf Schauspieler und Politiker?
Das Ergebnis war dann doch etwas überraschend für mich, denn vertreten war unser typischer deutscher Mittelstand mit der beruflichen Gruppierung von vier Ingenieuren, ein Physiker und ein Arzt, und für alle war der Entscheidungsgrund für Loma Linda die physikalische Überlegenheit der Protonenbestrahlung. Drei waren normale Kassenpatienten und mussten alle Kosten selber tragen. Bei einem hatte die Familie gesammelt, um die Therapie in Loma Linda zu ermöglichen. Die restlichen drei hatten zwar die Behandlungskosten von ihrer Privatkasse erstattet bekommen, mussten aber die nicht unbeträchtlichen Nebenkosten für Flug, Aufent- und Unterhalt auch selber tragen. 
Soviel Eigeninitiative war einfach ansteckend und so überzeugend, dass mit jedem weiteren Gespräch ich unbewusst innerlich die Entscheidung immer mehr zu Gunsten von Loma Linda vollzog und schon vor dem letzten Gespräch war dann endgültig die Entscheidung für Loma Linda gefallen.
Die Dauer der einzelnen Telefongespräche lag zwischen einer halben bis zu zwei Stunden, und diese verliefen in einer angenehmen, offenen Atmosphäre. Alle waren bereit, sehr bereitwillig auf meine Fragen einzugehen, und mein Leitfaden war mein zugesandter kleiner Fragenkatalog 

1. Wann haben Sie in Loma Linda die Protonenbestrahlung durchgeführt?

2. Waren Sie mit dem Ablauf und der Betreuung während der Behandlung zufrieden?

3. Sind Sie mit dem Ergebnis der Protonentherapie zufrieden?

4. Sind bei Ihnen unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten
a) temporär
b) bleibend

5. Würden Sie sich mit Ihrer heutigen Erfahrung noch einmal für Protonentherapie in Loma Linda entscheiden?

6. War die Protonentherapie Ihre Ersttherapie? Wenn nein, welche Therapie hatten Sie vorher durchgeführt und aus welchem Grund?

7. Falls Sie bereit sind 
a) nennen Sie bitte Ihre Diagnosedaten mit Anfangs-PSA.
b) Wie hoch ist Ihr heutiger PSA?

Gleich mein erster Gesprächspartner war für mich äußerst interessant, da er mit Gleason 7 PSA 7,0 auch DHB gemacht hatte. Er berichtete mir, so wie der PSA mit der DHB herunterging, genau so schnell stieg er nach der DHB wieder an. Er bezeichnete dies als Badewannenverlauf. Ich hatte diesen Verlauf ja bereits bei HorstK gesehen und sah meine Entscheidung bestätigt, eine kurative Therapie frühzeitig zu beginnen, da ich nicht unbedingt der Dritte in der Badewanne sein wollte.
Alle Gesprächspartner lobten die Behandlung, die Betreuung und die Fürsorge für den Patienten in Loma Linda in den höchsten Tönen, so dass mir dies schon bald wieder unheimlich/unglaubwürdig vorkam im Vergleich zu meinen Erfahrungen mit dem deutschen und spanischen Gesundheitswesen.
Einer der Befragten sagte mir auch, dass für ihn ein Entscheidungsgrund für Loma Linda war, weil der gesamte Komplex Universität und Krankenhaus unter der Leitung einer christlichen Vereinigung, nämlich den Seventh-day Adventisten, steht. Ihre Zielsetzung dem Herrn zu dienen, übertragen sie auch auf ihre Patienten, diese fürsorglich zu betreuen und immer für diese da zu sein. Dafür haben sie das Programm Make Man Whole entwickelt. 
Es wird also nicht nur eine Bestrahlung absolviert, sondern man kümmert sich um den Patienten als Ganzes, mit dem Ziel ihn körperlich, emotional und geistig/seelisch aufzubauen und zu stärken. Es stehen ein riesiges Sportzentrum mit vier Tennisplätzen, Basketballhallen, zwei sehr großen Schwimmbädern, fünf Racquetballplätzen und ein mehrere Hundertquadratmeter großer Fitnessraum mit den modernsten Gerätschaften zur Verfügung. Eine Ernährungsberaterin unterrichtet einem über die richtige Ernährung während der Behandlung und wie man sich nach der abgeschlossenen Behandlung optimal ernährt. Es gibt Fachvorträge um/über PK und allgemeine Gesundheitsthemen. Es werden Konzertbesuche, Ausflüge spezielle Restaurantbesuche organisiert. In den Bereich der Nuklearmedizin wurde eine Abteilung Sozialarbeit integriert. Man bietet diverse Programme für die emotionale und psychische Bewältigung der Krebserkrankung an. Neben PK werden auch Gehirn- und Augentumore behandelt.
Das Herzstück ist der wöchentliche Mittwochabend-Treff, der von einem erfahrenen Moderator geleitet wird. Es werden die Veranstaltungen der kommenden Woche erläutert. Der Moderator macht zur Auflockerung ein paar Scherze. Die Neuangekommenen (Newbies) erzählen Ihre Krankheitsgeschichte, und warum/wie sie nach Loma Linda gekommen sind, Patienten, die Ihre Behandlung abschließen (Graduates) berichten über Ihre Erfahrungen während der Protonentherapie, und es finden sich sogar zu diesen Treffs Ehemalige (Alumni) immer ein, die dann über ihre Erfahrungen danach sprechen.
Das Ganze erfolgt in einer gelockerten Atmosphäre und dient wohl dazu, dem Patienten ein heimisches, geborgenes Gefühl zu vermitteln, dass er weiß, er ist mit seinen Problemen nicht alleine.
Alle von mir Interviewten sagten einhellig, dass ihr Aufenthalt, ihre Heilbehandlung in Loma Linda schon eine ganz besondere positive Erfahrung in ihrem Leben darstellt, und einer meinte, dass die Zeit dort die schönste Zeit in seinem Leben gewesen wäre.
Der Zeitpunkt der Therapiedurchführung meiner Gesprächspartner lag von knapp zwei Jahren bis zu 6 Jahren zurück, und alle berichteten, dass sie die Therapie noch einmal machen würden, da sie diese auch jetzt noch als richtig, optimal und allen anderen Verfahren als überlegen ansehen würden. Keiner hatte über unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen zu klagen. Nur einer war in meinem Alter, alle anderen jünger und noch berufstätig, und der Jüngste war 48 Jahre alt.
Die von mir befürchtete Qual der Wahl ist ausgeblieben. Mit den Gesprächen lösten sich meine Zweifel auf, und es ergab sich ein natürlicher Trend zur Protonentherapie. Die Schwerionentherapie ist noch Neuland und in Darmstadt in der Experimentierphase, und das Entscheidende für mich war, dass eine Grundbestrahlung von 60 Gray als Photonenbestrahlung erfolgt, auf die dann 18 Gray Schwerionenbestrahlung aufgesetzt werden. Das neue Protonencenter in Heidelberg ist noch nicht in Betrieb, und es ist ungewiss, wann die ersten Patienten behandelt werden. Weiter wollte ich den Vorteil der Kombination laufende DHB gekoppelt mit einer Strahlentherapie als die beste Aussicht auf eine kurative Behandlung unbedingt auch nutzen.

*Kontakt und erste Erfahrungen mit Loma Linda University Medical Center kurz LLUMC.*
Als nächsten Schritt füllte ich nun die in der Homepage angebotene Kontaktaufnahme für internationale Patienten aus und verschickte diese per Klick. Bereits am nächsten Tag hatte ich eine E-Mailantwort, und es stellte sich Christine Romero als für mich zuständige Intake Coordinator vor mit der Aufgabenstellung alle notwendigen Angaben und Unterlagen von mir einzusammeln, vorzuprüfen und dann der Ärztekommission zur Entscheidung vorzulegen, ob die Protonentherapie mit Aussicht auf Erfolg für mich infrage kommt.
Weiter informierte sie mich in dieser E-Mail über Abläufe wie Erstarztgespräch mit anschließender Immobilization Session, Hotelvorschläge für den Erstaufenthalt, Abholung vom Flughafen u.s.w. Sie lieferte mir eine detaillierte Aufstellung der benötigten Unterlagen, und da diese alle in Englisch sein mussten, war meine nächste Aktion, ein Übersetzungsbüro zu finden, das auf medizinische Texte spezialisiert war. Es war eine Woche vor Ostern, aber mittels Google und diversen Anrufen hatte ich dann innerhalb von zwei Tagen eine Übersetzerin gefunden, die die Arbeit in einer Woche über Ostern machen wollte. Nachdem ich ihr alle meine Unterlagen zugemailt hatte, bat sie aufgrund des Umfanges um einen Tag mehr Arbeitszeit und lieferte dann auch pünktlich am Mittwoch nach Ostern alle Übersetzungen als PDF-Dokumente an meine E-Mailadresse. In der Zwischenzeit war noch das kleine Problem der Übermittlung der PET-Cholindaten aus zwei Untersuchungen mit je 205 Mbytes zu lösen. Christines Vorschlag war, diese per CD auf dem Postweg bzw. mit internationalem Paketdienst zu versenden. Mir war das zu unsicher, da nicht abschätzbare Verzögerungen durch Fehlleitung, Zollkontrollen u.s.w. auftreten konnten. Ich schaute mir dann den Aufbau der PET-Cholindatei an und stellte fest, dass es mehrere in sich verschachtelte Unterdateien gab. Mein Provider lässt als Attachment maximal 50 Mbytes zu, und so suchte ich mir von der Größe geeignete Unterdateien heraus und komprimierte diese, und mit vier E-Mails war dann eine PET-Cholindatei komplett über den großen Teich verschickt. Christine erhielt von mir genaue Instruktionen, in welcher Reihenfolge die Entkomprimierung und Zusammenfügung der Dateien vorzunehmen war. Es funktionierte alles einwandfrei, und wir erreichten unsere interne Terminzielsetzung bis Mittwochabend Ortszeit Loma Linda alle Unterlagen bei Christine zu haben, da am Donnerstag die Prüfungskommission tagte.
Bereits am Donnerstagabend 21:00 Uhr erhielt ich dann von ihr die erfreuliche Nachricht per E-Mail, dass mein Antrag positiv entschieden wurde und dazu gleichzeitig eine Fülle von Hinweisen, wie die Abläufe sind und was alles zu beachten ist. Ich nannte meine Terminwünsche für den Therapiebeginn und bekam umgehend eine Fülle von möglichen Startterminen genannt mit dem dezenten Hinweis, dass die Reservierung des von mir gewählten Termins erst nach Eingang der Zahlung verbindlich ist. Diese Anmerkungen, die es auch schon früher gab, dass ärztliche Leistungen erst nach Eingang der Zahlung in Anspruch genommen werden können, waren das einzige befremdliche, ungewöhnliche und vielleicht auch störende in dieser Aufnahmeprozedur. Ansonsten war ich sehr angetan von der Professionalität der Abwicklung, von dem freundlichen Ton und von der Fürsorge beim Nachfragen mit den Unterstützungsangeboten. Ich war hier wirklich in der nicht unangenehmen Position nicht agieren sondern lediglich reagieren zu müssen.
Einen Tag später stellte sich dann der Financial Coordinator vor und übersandte den Financial Letter of Agreement. Dies war die Rechnung mit genauer Beschreibung des Leistungsumfanges. Für Zusatzleistungen wie PET-Cholin-CT, PSA-Bestimmung usw. waren gleich die Preise angegeben, die 3 bis 5x höher, als bei uns für Privatpatienten üblich, lagen.
Auch hier wieder der dezent deutliche Hinweis, dass erst nach dem Zahlungseingang bzw. Zusendung einer Kopie des Überweisungsauftrages der ausführenden Bank die nächsten Schritte erfolgen würden. Ich veranlasste die Überweisung und ließ mir per Fax von der Bank eine Kopie ihres Transferauftrages zusenden und leitete diese sofort weiter. Damit war dann die kurze Episode mit dem Financial Coordinator beendet, und zwei Stunden später meldete sich bereits per E-Mail der Associate Coordinator mit der üblichen Selbstvorstellung und Erläuterung seiner Funktion und Aufgaben. Es wurde ein Fragenkatalog mitgeschickt, wann Ankunft, mit welcher Fluglinie, mit Begleitung, gewünschte Abholung vom Flughafen, diverse Hotelvorschläge für die ersten Übernachtungen, Ansprüche/Ausführung und Preislage der zu mietenden Apartment, Wohnung oder Haus für den Aufenthalt usw. Ich schickte meine Wünsche und Vorstellungen per Mail zurück und fragte gleichzeitig höflich an, ob meine Frau und ich am 6.6.07 morgens vorbei schauen könnten, um Hallo zu sagen und ob man einen Termin bei einem Autoverleiher vereinbaren könnte.
Am anderen Tag hatte ich bereits von Sharon- meinen Associate Coordinator- Antwort 

- Vom Flughafen holt uns Mrs. ... ab und bringt uns ins Hotel. Sie steht am Gepäckausgang mit einem Schild mit der Aufschrift ...

- Das Hotel ist gebucht, und wir erhalten noch direkt vom Hotel die Bestätigung zugeschickt.

- Man erwartet uns gerne am 6.6.07 um 9:30 Uhr oder zu einer anderen von uns gewünschten Uhrzeit.

- Wir erhalten eine Führung durch das Protonentherapiecenter und anderen wichtigen Einrichtungen des Medical Center und der Universität.

- Ein Termin bei der Autovermietung ist vereinbart und Sharon wird uns hinbringen.

- Nachmittags sind drei bis vier Besichtigungen von Apartments unterschiedlicher Preisklasse und Lage vorgesehen.

Ich war beeindruckt.


*Der Versuch einer gedanklichen Aufarbeitung meines Weges bis zur Entscheidungsfindung* 
Ich bitte meine ausführliche Darstellung zu entschuldigen, die sicherlich manchem zu langatmig ist. Aber, wie ich schon einmal ausführte, dient mein Bericht nicht nur zur Information anderer, sondern beim Schreiben ist dies auch für mich eine Aufarbeitung des zurückliegenden Geschehens, auch mit dem Ziel zu erkennen, was waren logische und was waren gefühlsmäßige Entscheidungen.
Hierbei ist mir dann klar geworden, dass ich meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, viel zu verdanken habe, den Weg zu einem kurativen Therapieansatz gefunden zu haben, da er, mich geschickt an der langen Leine führend, über Informationen und Denkanstöße zuerst meine Zweifel nährte und dann meine Initiative in Richtung einer adjuvanten, kurativen Behandlung lenkte.
Mein Entschluss für die DHB war rückblickend eine Bauchentscheidung. Ich war zwar damals der Meinung diese rationell getroffen zu haben und fühlte mich durch meine Informationen aus den Forumsbeiträgen sowie Texten über PK und DHB sehr gut informiert, und bei den Therapiegesprächen mit den Ärzten sah ich dies aus der Position des vermeintlich Wissenden zu den ewig Gestrigen, die nur ihren Goldstandard, die Prostatektomie, offerierten. Ich wusste es doch besser und so perlten auch gut begründete Vorschläge einfach ab, denn ich hatte bereits innerlich meine Entscheidung für die DHB getroffen. Dies hing sicherlich auch damit zusammen, dass ich schon die Vorentscheidung für die DHB als Therapie getroffen hatte, bevor überhaupt PK diagnostiziert war, da mein zeitlicher Weg bis zur Diagnose, wie ich bereits beschrieben habe, recht lang war, und ich schon vor der Diagnose davon ausging, PK zu haben.
Nachdem sich das vermeintliche Non Hodgkin Lymphom als eine wohl gutartige Lymphomveränderung herauskristallisierte, wandte ich mich wieder meinem PK-Problem zu und bat Ralf per E-Mail um die Information von Urologen in meiner Wohnnähe, die DHB begleiteten. Er gab mir postwendend drei Adressen von Urologen, wovon zwei in Urlaub waren und beim Dritten unter zwei Wochen kein Termin zu bekommen war. Ich setzte meine Überredungskunst ein und bekam für den kommenden Mittwoch 12:00 Uhr einen Termin mit dem Hinweis, dass ich wahrscheinlich mit etwas Warten rechnen müsste. Um 13:30 Uhr kam ich dann endlich als letzter Patient an die Reihe. Herr Dr. Fleischmann führte eine sorgfältige Erstuntersuchung mit TRUS durch, wobei sich schon während der Untersuchung ein interessanter Dialog über meine Krankheitsgeschichte entwickelte.
Anschließend führten wir das Gespräch weiter in seinem Büro. Er hörte aufmerksam zu, als ich meine Überlegungen/Sichtweise erläuterte, warum ich mich für die DHB entschieden hatte. Er führte dann aus, dass er, wenn er an meiner Stelle wäre, auch keine Operation machen lassen sondern auch mit der Hormonblockade beginnen und dann später als kurative Maßnahme eine HDR hinzufügen würde. Dies sandte er mir dann auch noch als Befundbericht verbunden mit seinem Therapievorschlag zu.
Gegen 15:00 Uhr verließ ich die Praxis, wobei die Arzthelferinnen schon alle warteten, endlich Feierabend zu haben. Bei der Untersuchung und dem Gespräch mit Dr. Fleischmann entstand nie der Eindruck- auch nicht bei späteren Konsultationen- von Zeitdruck.
Das gefiel mir.
Ich vereinbarte einen weiteren Termin acht Tage später, da ich dazwischen noch in Ulm beim Professor ein Therapiegespräch hatte. Am zweiten Gespräch nahm auch meine Frau teil, und wir verließen mit einem guten Gefühl die Praxis und den Verordnungen für Casodex und Avodart für den sofortigen Therapiebeginn und eine Monatsspritze Pamorelin aus dem Werbungsbestand von Dr. Fleischmann, die mir dann mein Hausarzt in Spanien 10 Tage später injizierte.
Ich war zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung- meine Frau auch-, und die Welt schien in Ordnung.
Ich hatte mir auch das von Ralf empfohlene Buch Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs von Dr. Strum gekauft, und es ist ohne Zweifel ein gutes Buch, das einem ein gutes Grundwissen über den PK, die Biologie des PK, die Therapiemöglichkeiten und sonstige Zusammenhänge gut verständlich vermittelt.
Einen wichtigen für mich aktuellen Punkt hatte ich aus dem Buch mitgenommen, nämlich bei DHB-Therapie unbedingt die DNA bestimmen zu lassen. Dies hatte ich über Dr. Fleischmann veranlasst, und er hatte vorgeschlagen, dies bei Prof. Bonkhoff, verbunden mit einem Zweitgutachten, machen zu lassen. Das Zweitgutachten habe ich dann bekommen aber nicht die DNA, weil diese Bestimmung bei Prof. Bonkhoff nicht möglich ist. Wir fanden dann heraus, dass dies von Prof. Böcking, Universität Düsseldorf, durchgeführt wird. Die Stanzproben wurden dann zu ihm geschickt, und ich bekam zuerst einmal ein Schreiben versehen mit einer Einverständniserklärung, dass ich als Privatpatient die Kosten auch übernehme, falls meine Kasse diese nicht tragen sollte. Da ich nur im monatlichen Rhythmus wegen den Untersuchungen beim Urologen mit Verabreichung der Spritze nach Deutschland kam, verzögerte sich entsprechend diese Aktion der DNA-Bestimmung. Das Ergebnis bekam ich dann Anfang November von Prof. Böcking zugeschickt. Es war eine Peridiploide Verteilung und Prof. Böcking wies gleich darauf hin, mit dieser Verteilung keine längere Hormonblockade zu machen mit seiner hier im Forum sehr populären Aussage  Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen.
Jetzt war ich aus meiner Zufriedenheit aufgewacht.
Ich startete den Thread DHB und peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung. Mancher wird sich wohl noch daran erinnern können sowie auch an naive Fragestellungen und Schlussfolgerungen von mir. Aber im Forum ist es wie mit dem Erwachsen werden, nur läuft dies im Zeitraffer ab, und damals war ich noch in der Pubertät.
Ich schaute mich dann nach Therapiealternativen um, und als DHBler natürlich nicht im ersten Schritt gleich nach den harten kurativen Möglichkeiten. So liebäugelte ich mit der AHIT und Nano-Therapie/Charite und trat auch in direkten Kontakt mit den Verantwortlichen.
Alle meine Überlegungen und gedachten weiteren Vorgehensweisen faxte ich meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, zu, mit dem Hinweis mit ihm über die weiteren Schritte bei der monatlichen Konsultation Anfang Dezember 06 sprechen zu wollen.
Dr. Fleischmann war wie immer gut vorbereitet und hatte Kopien von Vorgängen, die die von mir ausgesuchten Therapien betrafen, vorliegen und nach unserer sachlichen Diskussion, an der auch meine Frau teilnahm, kamen wir zu dem Ergebnis, nun ernsthaft in Richtung einer kurativen Strahlentherapie zu gehen. Dr. Fleischmann machte dann den Vorschlag eine Protonentherapie in Heidelberg bei Prof. Debus in Angriff zu nehmen und teilte mir dies wegen der besseren Nachhaltigkeit auch schriftlich mit. 
Ich wurde aktiv und stellte dann fest, dass in Heidelberg die Protonentherapie eine Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt war und trat in Verbindung mit der zuständigen Professorin Schulz-Ertner. Es zeigte sich dann, dass die durchgeführten Bestrahlungen an Patienten noch im Status wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen waren und jeweils von der Ethik-Kommission genehmigt werden mussten. Von den PK-Daten war ich 1a Kandidat, aber wegen des noch nicht endgültig ausgeräumten Verdachts des Non Hodgkin Lymphoms sah die Professorin Schulz-Ertner keine Chance, die Genehmigung der Ethik-Kommission für meinen Fall zu bekommen.
Die weitere Entwicklung meiner Entscheidungsfindung ist bekannt.
Wie schon eingangs dieses Kapitels ausgeführt, ist mir erst beim Schreiben aufgegangen, dass ein wesentlicher Anteil meines Weges zur Protonentherapie meinem behandelnden Arzt, Dr. Fleischmann, gebührt.
Für seine ärztliche Fürsorge, für sein Verständnis für meine Anliegen und Befürchtungen und für sein großes Geschick mich verständnisvoll in Richtung einer kurativen Therapie zu lenken, danke ich ihm ganz herzlich. 

*Verschiedenes*
Da ich diesen Beitrag auch für Interessierte an der Protonentherapie verfasst habe, möchte ich kurz auf die Kostenübernahme durch die KVs eingehen. In Deutschland gibt es keinen Rechtsanspruch auf Kostenübernahme  auch nicht durch die privaten Kassen- für die Protonentherapie. Die Kosten wurden schon komplett oder anteilig erstattet aber immer auf den Kulanzweg. Meine Versicherung hat die Kostenübernahme abgelehnt und auch noch einmal nach meinem begründeten Widerspruch. Ich habe den Vorgang nun einer Anwältin mit einschlägiger Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet übertragen. 

*Erwartungen, Hoffnungen, Wünsche.*
Der Countdown läuft, und es sind nur noch ein paar Tage bis die lange Reise nach Kalifornien beginnt. Innerlich bin ich ruhig und überzeugt, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Die Aufregungen sind äußerlicher Art, da es in Spanien viel zu regeln gibt für eine vierteljährliche Abwesenheit. Aber glücklicherweise baut zurzeit unser ältester Sohn sich in Spanien eine berufliche Existenz auf, so dass er während unserer Abwesenheit überwiegend auf der Finca ist. Dies ist für uns sehr beruhigend.
Meine Erwartungen sind, dass ich in Loma Linda auch die mir mitgeteilte Professionalität und insbesondere auch die Herzlichkeit und Fürsorge vorfinde.
Meine Hoffnungen sind, dass keine Komplikationen oder andere Probleme während der Therapie auftreten.
Meine Wünsche sind, dass die Therapie den kurativen Erfolg bringt, und ich mich in die Gruppe des Forums einreihen kann, die mit ihrer Therapie zufrieden sind.

29.5.07 ffice:smarttags" />

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Knut. Zu Deiner Reise wünsche ich Dir alles Gute und würde mich  gerne mit Dir freuen, wenn die Therapie Deinen Erwartungen entsprechend  die Ergebnisse bringt. Ich nehme an, Du denkst da auch manchmal an die hier Zurückgebliebenen, deren finanzielle Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind und nicht über die analytischen Fähigkeiten verfügen, so systematisch die Dinge auszuloten, wie Du dies vermagst.
Du bist in Deinem Bericht mehrmals auf die von Bob Leibowitz  entwickelte DHB zu sprechen gekommen, was natürlich meine besondere Aufmerksamkeit gefunden hat. In der Tat, so scheint mir, entscheidet die DNA darüber, ob die DHB, konsequent zu Ende geführt, zu einem von Leibowitz "Plateau" genannten biologischen Gleichgewicht  führt oder nicht. Im Symposium-Bericht (welchen ich Dir als therapie-begleitende Lektüre empfehle), berichtet Bichler in seiner Kasuistik von einem 66-jährigen Patienten, bei dem es trotz beginnender peritetraploider Verteilung unter Hormontherapie zu einer günstigen Prognose, d.h. zu einer Linksverschiebung im DNA-Diagramm kam. Er führt dies darauf zurück, dass es sich um noch nur wenige peritetraploide Zellen gehandelt haben könnte, die möglicherweise noch hormonsensitiv waren.  Aber wo hören diese Zellen auf, wenige zu sein? Das hat Du auch nicht gewusst, und Dich konsequenterweise für die Protonentherapie entschieden (obwohl Leibowitz als mögliche Folgetherapie eine Chemotherapie für möglich erachtet hätte). Wie seinem letzten Vortrag zu entnehmen ist, hat Leibowitz seinen Therapieweg im Laufe der Jahre auch neuen Erfahrungen angepasst. Hatte er anfangs noch geglaubt, die Therapie der DHB wäre richtig für alle Varianten von Prostatakrebs, glaubt er das heute nicht mehr und praktiziert viel mehr als dies hier im Forum diskutiert wird mit antiangiogenen Mitteln und frühzeitiger Chemotherapie.  Der Vortrag ist interessant anzuhören, und in den USA hättest Du nicht das Problem des Versands und der Bezahlung. Im Vortrag wirkt und überzeugt Leibowitz noch ganz anders als die Interpreten hierzulande dies zu vermitteln vermögen. 
Also: Alles Gute! Vielleicht kannst Du von dort auch einmal einen Bericht schicken.
Grüsse, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinardo,

Danke für Deine guten Wünsche. Bei meinen Ausführungen gehört die DHB dazu. Sie ist meine Ersttherapie, die ich auch noch zurzeit durchführe. Im Mai habe ich meine letzte Dreimonatsspritze erhalten, so dass Ende August die DHB mit 14 Monaten bei mir abgeschlossen ist. Solange nehme ich auch noch brav mein Casodex und Avodart, und man weiß ja nie und deshalb, doppelt hält besser.
Ich werde selbstverständlich von Loma Linda berichten, da drei Monate ohne Forum wohl nicht auszuhalten isind.

Liebe Grüße
Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> *Erkundung der vermeintlich besten Bestrahlung*
> .
> .
> .
> ...ich habe mir vorgestern das Buch* "Strahlentherapie kompakt*" von Lohr Wenz gekauft...


Lieber Harald, lieber Knut!

Könnt Ihr mir, der ich nicht nur, aber besonders bzgl. Strahlentherapie ein ziemlicher Laie bin, bitte in dürren Worten die folgende Frage beantworten:

Was sind - bei einem höchstwahrscheinlich intrakapsulären PK mit Gleason 3+3/3+4 und Gesamt-PSA zwischen ca. 4 und 6 - die wesentlichen Vorteile von IMRT und/oder Protonentherapie ggü. einer SEEDS-Behandlung?

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

Hallo Schorschel,

in Mannheim kannst Du sogar eine Kombination aus Brachy und IMRT bekommen. Das sollte mit Prof. Wenz abgestimmt werden. Du bist ja oft hier in der Gegend wegen Deiner AHIT-Therapie, so daß Du das dann miteinander verbinden könntest.
Grundsätzlich ist bei einer Seeds-Therapie zu beachten, daß der Halbzeitwert der keramikummantelten Metallnadeln nur relativ kurz ist und die Strahlenenergie in Abhängigkeit von der Größe der Prostata evtl. nicht ausreicht, um möglichst alle PK-Zellen zu schädigen. Darum hat Prof. Wenz das mit 3 D oder IMRT ergänzt. Bei den von Dir genannten Werten sehe ich aber enorm gute Chancen auf einen erfolgreichen Verlauf einer Bestrahlung gleich welcher Zusammensetzung.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallot Knut,

nachdem ich nun Dich und Deine liebe Frau anläßlich eines gemeinsamen Mittagessens mit Paul Neuer und meiner Frau im "DA VINCI" Heidelberg live erlebt habe, kann ich beurteilen, was für ein unbändiges Energiebündel Du bist. Auch auf die Gefahr, mich zu wiederholen, Deine Hartnäckigkeit und Zielstrebigkeit ist kaum noch zu überbieten. Nachdem ich eben noch einmal ausführlich zur Kenntnis genommen habe, welche Hürden Du und Deine Frau noch im Vorfeld überwinden mußtet, um überhaupt dort für eine Bestrahlung akzeptiert zu werden - vom finanziellen Teil ganz abgesehen - habe ich mich innerlich selbst befragt, ob ich da nicht noch einen Rückzieher gemacht hätte, um hier im Lande eine mit etwas weniger Aufwand verbundene Therapie zu bekommen. Aber ich bin halt nur der Hutschi, der aber auch nur manchmal den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes einschlägt. Du bist einfach ein noch urwüchsigerer norddeutscher Junge, der sich dann als Mann von einem einmal eingeschlagenen Weg nicht mehr abdrängen läßt. Ich freue mich heute schon auf Eure glückliche und sicher gesunde Heimkehr und den geplanten Andalusien-Trip in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft.

Herzliche Grüsse Hutschi (Harald)

----------


## LudwigS

> Grundsätzlich ist bei einer Seeds-Therapie zu beachten, daß der Halbzeitwert der keramikummantelten Metallnadeln nur relativ kurz ist und die Strahlenenergie in Abhängigkeit von der Größe der Prostata evtl. nicht ausreicht, um möglichst alle PK-Zellen zu schädigen.



Na Hutschi, ob das so stimmt ???

2 Monate Halbwertszeit bei Jod 125 ist beachtlich und 145 Gy als Gesamtdosis kein Pappenstiel.

Bei Kombinationsbestrahlung wird die Brachydosis - ob HDR oder LDR - extra reduziert, damit die Gesamtdosis in der Prostata nicht zu hoch wird.
Der Vorteil der Kombibestrahlung liegt in der mehr regionären Bestrahlung, also in der Bestrahlung der Prostataumgebung.

Es wäre bei mir technisch durch aktivere Seeds problemlos machbar gewesen statt 145 Gy in die Prostata 200 Gy einzubringen.

Macht man aber bewusst nicht.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Harro

Hallo Ludwig,

sicher ist an Deiner Bewertung etwas dran. Weil aber ein guter Bekannter wegen der Größe der Prostata sowohl mit Brachy als anschließendem Afterloading keinen Erfolg hatte, begründete man dies auch mit dem nur begrenzten Halbzeitwert.
Aber zu den biologisch wirksamen Grays folgender Beitrag im Zusammenhang mit meinem IMRT-Thread:

Hallo Hutschi,

die biologische Wirkung einer Gesamtdosis hängt auch von der Höhe der jeweiligen Tagesdosis ab. Bei einer kombinierten Therapie, z.B. EBRT und Afterloading, kann man die Gesamtdosis nicht einfach zusammenzählen, da eine Einheit (1 Gray) von der Einzeldosis Afterloading biologisch viel wirksamer ist als 1 Gray von einer Tagesdosis EBRT. 
Da bei deiner IMRT mit 2,3 Gy Tagesdosis bestrahlt wurde, vorher aber mit 2,0 Gy betrahlt wurde, sind die IMRT Strahlen wirksamer und werden auf eine äquivalente 2,0 Gy Tagesdosis hochgerechnet.
Bei kombinierter Afterloading werden oft nur (nicht hochgerechnete) 60 Gy verwendet, die dann aber biologisch äquvalent zu 72 Gy sind.
Andererseits wird bei niedriger Tagesdosis, wie sie bei Seeds auftritt, mit 145 Gy bestrahlt. Die biologische Äquivalenz liegt dann vielleicht bei 75 Gy.
Gruß Winni

Winni, möge mir verzeihen, daß ich mich an ihr Wissen dran gehängt habe.


Gruß Hutschi

----------


## LudwigS

> Weil aber ein guter Bekannter wegen der Größe der Prostata sowohl mit Brachy als anschließendem Afterloading keinen Erfolg hatte..........


Dass man nach richtig berechneter LDR-Brachy (Seeds) eine HDR-Brachy (Afterloading) nachschieben kann ist mir neu.
Nach Dr. Kahmnn jedenfalls ist das nicht machbar sondern man muss auf OP, Hifu oder Kryo orientieren.

Bei richtiger Patientenselektion funktionieren die Seeds.

Nicht von ungefähr haben sie in den USA den grössten Anteil an den lokalen Prostatatherapien.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Schorschel,

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich erst jetzt auf Deine Frage antworte, aber wir sind am Packen, da es morgen nach Deutschland geht und dann am Dienstag weiter nach Kalifornien.
Wenn Du Dir noch einmal den ersten Teil, also meine Threaderöffnung ansiehst und die Links wählst, dann siehst Du, dass die Überlegenheit der Protonenbestrahlung physikalisch begründet ist, und zwar wird der größere Teil der Strahlenenergie im Pk umgesetzt während bei der Photonenbestrahlung der größte Teil der Energie im gesunden Gewebe verbraten wird. Darum habe ich mich mit für die Protonentherapie entschieden, weil die Nebenwirkungen sehr gering oder gar nicht da sind.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Auch von mir nochmals allerletzte gute Wünsche. Ein hier noch gar nicht erwähnter Vorteilsaspekt  Deiner Therapie in Loma Linda ist die Nähe zu Las Vegas, wohin Du einen Wochenend-Ausflug machen könntest und die  Chance hättest, mit einem geglückten putting of stakes  Deine gesamten Reise-, Aufenthalts- und Therapiekosten wieder hereinzuholen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Danke für Deine lieben Abschiedsworte. Sollte ich nach Las Vegas kommen, dann werde ich 50 $ investieren, und knacke ich den Jackpot, dann bekommst Du die Hälfte ab. Nun geht es zum Flughafen und
liebe Grüße
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

......................................



Hallo,

*Its so easy that I cant believe that it works.*

Dies waren die Worte eines Mitpatienten zu einem Kollegen im Warteraum, als er aufgerufen wurde, zum Umziehen zur Bestrahlung zu gehen.
Und ich möchte es wie folgt ergänzen: Ich kann mir keine angenehmere Art vorstellen, seinen PK zu besiegen.
Und im Mittwochabend Treff ist das geflügelte Wort des Moderators: Sagt Euren Verwandten und Freunden nicht, wie gut es Euch geht, sonst bekommt ihr keine Blumen oder mitleidsvolle Karten/Briefe und E-Mails mehr geschickt.
Nach nun zwanzig absolvierten Bestrahlungen möchte ich einen Zwischenbericht über meine Eindrücke geben. Meine Erwartungen in Abläufe und Organisation wurden erfüllt. Ich bin an der Gantry drei- dies ist die modernste Bestrahlungsstation von insgesamt vier Stationen-, und es wird im 15 Minuten Rhythmus von morgens 6:00 bis abends 22:30 Uhr bestrahlt. Ich habe mich für Termine nachmittags entschieden, da diese am besten in unsere tägliche Ablaufroutine passen. Meine Termine liegen zwischen 14:30 und 15:30 Uhr, und ich bekomme bei der Bestrahlung immer den genauen Termin für den folgenden Tag gesagt. Ich gehe etwa 40 Minuten vor meinem Termin in den Warteraum, der zwei Stockwerke unter der Erde liegt auf dem Niveau der Bestrahlungsräume. Wenn man aus dem Fahrstuhl kommt, ist man direkt im *Warteraum* , und drei Meter gegenüber der Lifttür ist die Rezeption. Man wird freundlich begrüßt und meine erste Frage ist, wie es aussieht und wie viele Personen noch vor mir sind. Dies ist wichtig zu wissen, um die zwei Becher Wasser zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu trinken, damit die Bestrahlung bei gefüllter Blase erfolgt. Aber man wird auch von der Rezeptzionistin erinnert: Mr. Krueger, please drink your water.
Der Warteraum ist in Art und dort herrschender Atmosphäre nicht mit den uns geläufigen Warteräumen zu vergleichen. Der Warteraum wird durch den Lift und den gegenüberliegenden offenen Rezeptionsbereich zweigeteilt und hat vier Aufenthaltsbereiche/Ecken mit insgesamt ca. 20 Sitzplätzen. Der eine Eckbereich ist mit einem Fernseher ausgestattet für alle, die mit Nachrichten oder anderen Sendungen die Wartezeit überbrücken wollen. Auf der selben Raumseite ist die zweite Ecke mit Sesseln und Sofa versehen zum Lesen und Unterhalten sowie einer Kinderspielecke. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gibt es wieder zwei Eckbereiche, gebildet durch Rezeption und Fahrstuhl. Der Bereich neben der Rezeption ist wieder mit mehreren Sesseln, einer kleinen Bibliothek und einem Klavier versehen. Am Klavier spielen immer wieder Patienten oder deren Ehefrauen. Man unterhält sich, liest oder klatscht auch, wenn eine gute Klavierdarbietung erfolgte. In dem vom Lift abgegrenztem Eckbereich sind an der einen Wand zwei Terminalplätze eingerichtet mit Internetzugang. Gegenüberliegend ist die Selbstbedienungsbar für Kaffee, Tee und Wasser eingerichtet und auf der Stirnseite sind die Toiletten.
Zwischen dem Bereich mit Bibliothek und Klavier und dem Bereich mit den Terminals und der Getränkebar ist ein großer runder Tisch mit vier Sesselstühlen untergebracht. Auf dem Tisch ist ein großes Puzzle mit mehreren tausend Teilen ausgebreitet, an dem sich meistens wartende Ehefrauen vergnügen. Ist das Puzzle fertiggestellt, dann gibt es wieder ein neues Puzzle.
Die Atmosphäre im Warteraum ist familiär. Man kennt und begrüßt sich herzlich. Kommt ein Neuer, so wird er gleich ins Gespräch integriert, da man ja auch neugierig ist, wo er herkommt und natürlich auch welchen Gleason Score und PSA er hat.
Manchmal ertönt aus dem zentralen Lautsprechersystem des Krankenhauses das Lied *Lullaby*und dann wird es für einen Augenblick still im Raum, und jeder freut sich und lacht den anderen an, da dieser Song aussagt, dass gerade ein Kind im Krankenhaus geboren wurde.
Spätestens der Aufruf von Levita (Rezeptzionistin) Mr. Krueger, drink your water und ca. 15 Minuten später Mr. Krueger, go back bringt einem wieder in Erinnerung, warum man da ist.
Nach dem letzten Aufruf verlässt man den Warteraum und geht zum Umkleideraum, wo dann der Vorvorgänger, der seine Bestrahlung absolviert hat, sich gerade anzieht oder noch in der am Umkleideraum angeschlossenen Toilette ist, um sich vom Inhalt der beiden zuvor getrunkenen Becher zu erleichtern. Sobald der Vorvorgänger sich wieder angezogen hat, kann man in den hinteren Bereich des Umkleidezimmers gehen mit zwei abschließbaren Kleiderspinten, eine Bank zum Sitzen oder Ablegen, ein Regal mit Stapeln von Baumwollkitteln in Einheitsgröße und einer Tonne zum Entsorgen der gebrauchten Kittel. Man zieht sich aus bis auf die Socken und Sandalen und zieht dann einen Kittel an mit der Öffnung nach hinten. Ich öffne dann schon die Sandalen, um später leicht herausschlüpfen zu können. Nun ist 5  10 Minuten Warten angesagt, bis die Tür aufgeht, und der Vorgänger, der nun seine Bestrahlung absolviert hat, hereinkommt. Es gibt ein kurzes Begrüßungshallo, und man bekommt mit auf den Weg Have fun oder good luck ect. Man geht zur *Gantry*, deren Eingang schräg gegenüber vom Umkleideraum liegt. Dort hat man schon die kurze Zeit genutzt den Pot des Vorgängers abzunehmen und den eigenen aufzulegen, der mit einem frischen Leinentuch ausgelegt ist. Ich vergewissere mich kurz, ob auf der Kopfseite des Pots mein Name steht und benutze die Einstieghilfe, um in meinen Pot zu klettern. Dort drehe ich mich dann auf den Rücken und schiebe mich soweit vor, dass die Fersen am Ende des Pots anstoßen. Nun kommt der Mann mit dem Balloon, und das heißt sich im Pot nach links auf die Seite drehen und das rechte Bein über den Potrand hinauslegen. Es wird nun der Balloon in den After eingeführt- deshalb die Kittelöffnung am Rücken- und anschließend mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt. Dieser Vorgang ist weniger unangenehm als der Tasttest des Urologen. Man legt sich dann wieder zurück und überprüft, ob die Fersen am Potende anstoßen. Sobald man seine richtige Position im Pot eingenommen hat, wird überprüft, ob man waagerecht im Pot liegt und über Ziehen des zuvor eingelegten Tuches wird dann die waagerechte Körperposition erreicht. Begleitet wird das Ganze natürlich auch mit dem üblichen netten Small Talk.
Dann wird der Pot mit dem Patienten in die Gantry hineingeschoben. Die Gantry erinnert an eine überdimensionale CT-Röhre mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 3 ½ Meter. Nun erfolgt eine Feinjustierung, indem über drei Röntgenstrahlen aus verschiedenen Positionen auf einem für Röntgenstrahlen empfindlichen Schirm die Prostata abgebildet wird, und dies Bild wird direkt auf einen Computer übertragen und mit der Solllage über ein Fadenkreuz verglichen, und der Schlitten mit Pot und Patient nachjustiert, bis das Fadenkreuz im Zentrum der Prostata ist. 
Es wird dann die Strahlenaustrittsöffnung in die für den Patienten festgelegte Position gebracht, und die individuell für jeden Patienten hergestellte auf die Prostata abgestimmte Strahlenblende eingelegt. Nun verlässt das Team den Gantryraum, schließt die Tür, und man wartet, dass die Sicherheitsschecks mit Freigabe durch den Arzt über das Computersystem erfolgen, was im allgemeinen eine halbe bis eine Minute dauert, und wenn der Blendenmotor startet, dann weiß man, es hat alles geklappt und nach ca. 15 Sekunden setzt ein Piepton ein als Hinweis, dass nun die Strahlung freigegeben ist. Die Bestrahlung dauert nur etwa 1 ½ Minuten und sobald der Piepton aus ist, geht die Tür auf, und das Team kommt wieder herein. Die ersten Worte des jungen Mannes, der mich samt Pot aus der Gantry herauszieht, sind immer, Mr. Krueger, an other one. Dann dreht man sich wieder nach links, und hängt das rechte Bein über den Potrand hinaus. Die Flüssigkeit vom Balloon wird abgelassen und dann wird der Balloon herausgezogen. Über die schon parat stehende Ein/Ausstiegshilfe klettert man aus seinem Pot. Auf den Boden angekommen, zupfe ich erst einmal den Einheitskittel zurecht und schlüpfe in meine Sandalen. Verabschiede mich und gehe zum Umkleideraum zurück, wo dann die vorher beschriebene Prozedur wieder beginnt.

*Wie sieht nun mein Tages/Wochenablauf aus?*
Morgens um 7:00 Uhr wird aufgestanden und im Hotel gefrühstückt. Mein Frühstück besteht aus einer kleinen Schüssel mit Porridge, und anschließend zwei kleine Schüsseln mit Naturyoghurt. Dazu tue ich pro Schüssel eine Handvoll Nüsse und ½ Handvoll Kürbiskerne. Nüsse und Kürbiskerne haben wir im Organic Shop gekauft, wobei ich die Nüsse mische im Verhältnis 1 : 1 mit Wallnüsse und einer Nussmischung. Da ich noch bis Ende August meine DHB mache, trinke ich nach meinem Hausrezept zwei Becher amerikanischen Kaffee, um Kopfschmerzen zu vermeiden. 
Dann geht es in den *Draysoncenter* , wo wir um 9:00 Uhr eintreffen. Meine Frau macht viele Gruppenaktivitäten wie Aerobic, Stretching, Wassergymnastik usw. mit und dazu Fahrradhometrainer und Laufband. Mein Programm ist dreimal die Woche 1 ½ - 2 Stunden Krafttraining- wegen der DHB- an diversen Hanteln und anderen Martermaschinen. Meistens schwimme ich danach noch eine halbe Stunde. An zwei Tagen mache ich Ausdauersport je eine halbe Stunde am Laufband, Fahrrad und Exzenterstepper mit einem Kalorienverbrauch von über 750 cal. Danach schwimme ich noch eine halbe Stunde. Nachdem wir geduscht und uns umgezogen haben, treffen wir kurz vor 12:00 Uhr in der Cafeteria ein und essen dort zu Mittag. Da Universität und Krankenhaus von den Seventh Day Adventisten betrieben werden, ist das Essensangebot vegetarisch, und es gibt noch eine Besonderheit, und zwar ist der Samstag in Loma Linda der Sonntag, d.h. am Samstag sind Geschäfte, Banken, Universität usw. geschlossen und entsprechend ruhig ist es auf den Straßen. Dies ist noch dadurch besonders auffällig, da San Bernardino als die viel größere Stadt und Loma Linda aneinandergrenzen und viele Straßen durch beide Städte gehen. In San Bernardino pulsiert samstags das Leben und 100 m ab Stadtgrenze Loma Linda ist heilige Sonntagsruhe.
Das Lunchangebot in der Cafeteria besteht aus einer großen wirklich sehr vielfältigen Salatbar, zwei Suppenangeboten, diversen warmen Speisen einschließlich Pizza und verschiedenen Nudeln, diverse frische Früchte in Stücke zerschnitten zum Dessert und Fruchtsaftgetränken. Und das alles kostet zu zweit 12,91 $, und wie ich aus meiner Visakartenabrechnung gesehen habe, sind dies 4,80 Euro pro Person.
Nachmittags zwischen 14:00 und 15:30 Uhr habe ich dann meine Protonenbehandlung, und danach gehen wir Einkaufen oder erledigen andere Besorgungen. Am Mittwoch ist noch das Arztgespräch zu führen und um 17:00 Uhr ist die Veranstaltung in der Cafeteria mit Dinner- bestehend aus Sandwichs und Fruchtsäften. Alle zwei Wochen gibt es bei dieser Veranstaltung einen Vortrag.
Am Freitag fahren wir dann nach der Behandlung ins Wochenende an den Pazifik, um der Hitze zu entfliehen. Die Hitze ist das einzig Unangenehme im Sommer in Loma Linda. Wir sind von Spanien Wärme gewohnt, aber hier hatten wir über zwei Wochen Temperaturen von über 40°C, so dass Aktivitäten außerhalb nicht möglich sind. In der Zeit habe ich sogar mein Schwimmen auf 15 Minuten reduziert. Am Pazifik sind die Temperaturen 15  20°C niedriger, so dass man schöne lange Strandwanderungen machen kann oder andere Außenaktivitäten. 
Montags fahren wir dann wieder nach Loma Linda zurück und treffen dort mittags ein, so dass wir noch in der Cafeteria unseren Lunch haben. Unser Sportprogramm absolvieren wir dann spätnachmittags.
Wer mitgerechnet hat, wird festgestellt haben, dass wir nur an zwei Nachmittagen etwas Zeit zur Verfügung haben. Wir haben schon fast Urlaubsstress, und nun ist meine Eingangsaussage Ich kann mir keine angenehmere Art vorstellen, seinen PK zu besiegen sicherlich verständlicher.
Ich werde den Bericht noch mit einem zweiten Teil fortsetzen, und zwar werde ich über das Loma Linda Hospital und über meine Erfahrungen mit den amerikanische PK-Patienten berichten. Beim Aufrufen der im Text eingebauten Links bitte ich um etwas Geduld, da teilweise eine größere Anzahl von Fotos hinterlegt ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> *...*Wenn man aus dem Fahrstuhl kommt, ist man direkt im *Warteraum* ...


Hallo Knut,

hört sich sehr gut an!!

Übrigens: Wenn ich versuche, eines Deiner Bilder anzuklicken, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung und meine Internet-Verbindung bricht zusammen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das anderen Kollegen auch so geht...

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spaß in Cal.

Viele Grüße von

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Knut,

Danke für die Bilder, sie sind bei mir bestens angekomen, eine tolle Pressentation von der Anlage und natürlich auch von Euch, Loma Linda muß ja eine riessen Anlage sein!

Wünsche noch einen angenehmen Aufentalt
Helmut


Hallo Schorschel, 
es muß an deinem Betriebssystem liegen oder der Treiber für das Laden der Bilder ist nicht OK. Bei mir hat es einwandfrei funktioniert nur das "Gute Lied" auf der Gitarre hatte leichte Aussetzter!

Mit einem Lieben Gruss in die Hauptstadt der Hessen

Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Schorschel,

Ich hoffe, dass Du das Problem- mit den Bildern anzeigen- lösen konntest. Ich habe die Links noch einmal aufgerufen, und sie funktionieren alle einwandfrei, wie es schon Helmut geschrieben hat. Die Fotoalben habe ich bei web.de angelegt, und die verwenden Java für die Gestaltung. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass Deine Internetsicherheitsschlüssel zu streng gefasst sind. Normal sollte es dann zwar nur zu einer Sperrung kommen und nicht zum Absturz, aber an alles hat Bill Gates auch nicht gedacht.
Ansonsten bedanke ich mich für Deine guten Wünsche.

Gruß Knut.


Hallo Helmut,

Es freut mich, dass Dir die Gestaltung meines Berichtes gefallen hat. Die Abmessungen sind wirklich groß, und zwar hat das Protoncenter die Größe eines Fußballfeldes. Die gesamte Anlage ist in die Erde gebaut und letzten Samstag haben wir an einer Besichtigungstour über drei Stunden teilgenommen, und man durfte alles fotografieren.

Beste Grüße an den schönen Tegernsee aus dem schönen  Kalifornien
Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Kolossal*

Hallo, lieber Knut, das ist ja eine richtige Fleißarbeit. Mein Kompliment für diese großartige Demonstration rund um die gewaltige Anlage in Loma Linda mit seinen vielfältigen individuellen Möglichkeiten neben dem eigentlichen Zweck, nämlich dem verdammten Schweinehund PCa den Garaus zu machen. Man könnte Dich fast beneiden, wenn es nicht letztlich einen ernsten Hintergrund hätte. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner lieben Carola neben den täglichen Behandlungsabläufen auch weiterhin noch genügend Spielraum für unterschiedliche Aktivitäten. 

*"Nimm dir Zeit zum Lachen - Es ist die Musik der Seele. Nimm dir  Zeit, freundlich zu sein - Es ist der Weg zum Glück. Nimm dir Zeit, zu lieben und geliebt zu werden - Es ist der wahre Reichtum des Lebens"      * (Nach einem alten irischen Gebet)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

*Was ist die richtige (Strahlen)therapie?*

Hallo,

Mit dieser Frage beschäftige ich mich, seit dem ich zu der Auffassung gekommen bin, dass die DHB alleine für mich keine ausreichende Therapie ist. Es war für mich einfacher, zu meiner ersten Therapieentscheidung zu kommen, da ich diese auch mit dem Elan des unschuldigen Gewissens treffen konnte. Es klang alles so schön, was ich über die DHB gelesen hatte und die Alternativen so schrecklich und unangenehm bis blutrünstig. Ich begann dann aktiv im Forum mitzuarbeiten und nach und nach verstand ich immer mehr über die Problematik PK und diese bezogen auf meinen diagnostizierten Krankheitszustand. Es kamen wichtige externe Informationen, wie von meinem Urologen Dr. Fleischmann- bei dem ich alle vier Wochen eine ausführliche Konsultation hatte- und von Prof. Döhner und Dr. Bommer der Uniklinik Ulm, bei denen ich in Behandlung wegen meines Lymphoms war, hinzu. Ich wurde nachdenklich und war mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hatte.
Dann kam das DNA-Ergebnis von Prof. Böcking mit peritetraploider Verteilung und der gleichzeitigen Empfehlung, die DHB nicht fortzusetzen. Ich ließ noch eine Ergänzungsuntersuchung bei Prof. Bonkhoff auf aneuploide Anteile durchführen und hatte mit ihm ein ausführliches Telefongespräch. Auch seine klare Empfehlung war, dass die DHB für mich in meinem Alter nicht ausreichend wäre, und ich nun eine kurative Therapie machen sollte. Ich überlegte und fragte mich, sollten alle diese Fachleute Unrecht haben und plötzlich klangen mir wieder die Worte von Prof. Hautmann zur DHB anlässlich des Therapieergebnisgespräches in den Ohren, Wollen Sie nur eine Lebensverlängerung oder geheilt werden?
Ich beschloss, den Entscheidungsprozess neu aufzurollen. 
Zuerst dachte ich über die DHB als meine laufende Therapie nach. Was ist, wenn ich diese zu Ende führe und nichts weiter unternehme und abwarte? Was kann mir dann passieren? Inzwischen war sicher, dass ich gut auf die DHB anspreche und gute Aussichten habe, diese gemäß den Vorgaben voll zu erfüllen. Danach käme dann die Zeit des Beobachtens und der Hoffnung der PSA-Plateaubildung. Hier hatte ich nun im Forum von Mitbetroffenen Ergebnisse auch bei idealem DHB-Verlauf gesehen, die nicht so beruhigend waren und aufzeigten, dass die Zeit nach der DHB recht kurz ausfallen kann bis Handlungsbedarf auftritt. Dann kommt nach Leibowitz der zweite Zyklus mit einer leichten Chemo, und wenn man an diesen Punkt angelangt ist, dann wird es schwieriger und enger. Das hatte ich als fleißiger Mitleser bei den Fragen/Artikeln über fortgeschrittenen PK sehr schnell begriffen. Und es klangen mir wieder die Aussagen der Professoren in den Ohren: Wollen Sie Lebensverlängerung oder Heilung? (Prof. Hautmann), Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen. Die Hormonbehandlung hält man sich für den Schluss auf und verpufft sie nicht am Anfang (Prof. Böcking), und die DHB wird Ihnen in Ihrem Alter nicht reichen. Ich bin sehr sicher, dass ihr PK noch in der Kapsel ist, zwar aggressiv aber noch kleine Ausdehnung. Eine kurative Therapie macht bei Ihnen Sinn. (Prof. Bonkhoff). Letztere Aussage festigte dann endgültig meinen Entschluss zu einer neuen Therapie zu kommen.
Mir war klar, dass die Prostatektomie mir gute endgültige Heilungschancen bot und für die Zukunft alle Optionen mit Bestrahlung, Hormonbehandlung usw. offen hielt. Aber irgendwie konnte ich mich für die Prostatektomie nicht erwärmen. Dann kam hinzu, dass Hormon- mit Strahlentherapie statistisch sehr gute Ergebnisse brachten, und zwar besser als Prostatektomie oder Bestrahlung alleine. So hebt auch Dr. Strum in seinem Buch diese Behandlungskombination als sehr erfolgreich hervor. Somit legte ich mein Augenmerk auf die Bestrahlungstherapien, um auch von der laufenden DHB maximal zu profitieren, und diese nicht als unnütz abtun zu müssen. 
Die Brachytherapie schied wegen meines PK-Status mit Gleason 7 und beide Lappen befallen aus. Für die Afterloadingtechnik konnte ich mich auch nicht so begeistern, da diese gegenüber den externen modernen Bestrahlungen nur einen zeitlichen Vorteil bezüglich der Behandlungszeit bot, aber dafür Operationsaufwand entsteht für das Einbringen und Entfernen der Strahlenquellen. Weiter sind die Nebenwirkungen mit Impotenz und Inkontinenz hoch. Bei den externen Bestrahlungen waren die interessanten Verfahren schnell gefunden, und zwar kamen für mich nur das IMRT- und das Protonenverfahren in Betracht, da die alten Verfahren ein Flächenbombardement mit enormen unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen darstellen, wobei die 3D-Bestrahlung als Vorstufe zur IMRT schon eine gute Verbesserung bezüglich Nebenwirkung und trotzdem eine höhere Gesamtbestrahlung zum Zerstören der Krebszellen brachte.
Die Protonenbestrahlung wird noch nicht in Europa bzw. nur im wissenschaftlichen Bereich durchgeführt. In USA verfügt man aber in Loma Linda seit 1990 über ein Protonenbehandlungszentrum, in dem schon über 10000 Prostatapatienten behandelt wurden. Inzwischen sind weitere Zentren in Boston, Houston und Florida hinzugekommen. Die Statistiken auch über Langzeit bezüglich Auftretens eines biochemischen Rezidivs sind den Ergebnissen von Dr. Walsh aus Baltimore ebenbürtig, wobei keine Vorauswahl bezüglich PSA-Grenzwert und Gleason Score in Loma Linda gemacht wurde. Meine Neugier war geweckt, und ich führte weitere Internetrecherchen durch. Nachstehend eine Gegenüberstellung der Wirkungsweise der herkömmlichen Photonenstrahlung zur Protonen- und Schwerionenbestrahlung. Ich habe dies aus einem im Internet gefundenen Artikel kopiert:






*Hier ist der Link für noch mehr Informationen:*

http://www.medaustron.at/pdf_files/publicat/Epidemiologie.pdf


Der Verlauf der Energieabgabe bei Protonen und Kohlenstoffschwerionen verläuft nach der Bragg Kurve, wobei das Teilchen dann im Bragg Peak seine Restenergie abgibt, und dieser Punkt wird so gelegt, dass er im Zentrum des Tumors z. B. in der Prostata liegt. Auf seinem Weg danach übt das Teilchen keine Schädigung, keine Zerstörung von gesundem Gewebe oder anderer Organe mehr aus. Damit wird verständlich, warum in Loma Linda so gute Ergebnisse mit sehr geringen Nebenwirkungen erzielt werden. Es heißt z.B. für Inkontinenz, dass diese signifikant unter 1 % liegt.
Ich beschloss mir nun zuerst von der IMRT ein persönliches Bild zu machen und suchte dafür drei bekannte Zentren in der Nähe meines deutschen Wohnsitzes aus.

*Universitätsklinikum Mannheim*
Das Gespräch mit Prof. Wenz fand in Begleitung meiner Frau am 16.2.07 statt, und wir haben einen sehr guten Gesamteindruck mit nach Hause genommen. Meine internen Notizen sind nachstehend wieder gegeben:ffice:office" />

1. Prof. Wenz hält meinen PK für heilbar, da dieser noch nicht sehr ausgedehnt ist.

2. Deshalb ist sein Vorschlag mit der IMRT im nächsten Vierteljahr zu beginnen. Es sind 35 Bestrahlungen mit insgesamt 75 Gray. Es wird an 5 Tagen in der Woche bestrahlt ausgenommen Feiertage und einmal monatlich Wartungsarbeiten, so dass mit einer Gesamtzeit von 8 Wochen gerechnet werden muss.

3. Die Bestrahlung erfolgt über eine US-Bildführung, die in Ausnahmefällen, wenn besondere Umstände vorliegen, durch eine CT-Führung ersetzt werden kann.

4. Nach Prof. Wenz gibt es mit der Protonenbestrahlung keinen Vorteil, da sie biologisch der Photonenstrahlung entspricht. Rein rechnerisch liegt der Vorteil bei 1,1. Dieser spielt seiner Meinung nach keine Rolle, und es ist zweifelhaft, ob dieser geringe Vorteil in der Praxis überhaupt realisiert werden kann.

5. Mit der Schwerionenbestrahlung liegen noch keine Erfahrungen vor. PK wurde bisher an weniger als 10 Personen bestrahlt.

6. Seinen Vater in einer ähnlichen Situation wie ich, hat er IMRT unterzogen.

*Universitätsklinikum Ulm*
Das Gespräch mit Prof. Wiegel fand im Beisein meiner Frau am 19.2.07 statt und war sehr informativ und in einer gelockerten Unterhaltungsatmosphäre. Falls ich mich für IMRT entscheiden sollte, würde ich nach Ulm gehen, und zwar neige ich als Ingenieur immer zur technischen Perfektion, und der kommt Prof. Wiegel mit seinem System am nächsten, wie meine nachfolgenden internen Aufzeichnungen zeigen:

1. Auch Prof. Wiegel sieht gute Chancen meinen PK zu heilen.

2. Im Gegensatz zu Prof. Wenz hält er aber mindestens eine zweijährige Hormonbehandlung für erforderlich. Der Vorlauf sollte möglichst nicht mehr als 9 Monate betragen, so dass ich im April beginnen müsste. Die Hormonbehandlung wird auch während der Strahlenbehandlung durchgeführt. Die Kombination Hormon/Strahlentherapie bringt noch einmal signifikant verbesserte Zehnjahres Überlebensraten.

3. Die IMRT wird in Ulm seit 9 Monaten durchgeführt, und es wird nun der zweite Beschleuniger in Betrieb genommen.

4. Prof. Wiegel lässt durch die Urologie drei Goldseeds in die Prostata einbringen. Diese dienen vor jeder Bestrahlung als Referenz, und es wird danach die Feinausrichtung vorgenommen, da auch vor jeder Bestrahlung ein CT gemacht wird. Das CT-Gerät ist an der Strahlenkanone integriert. Es kann dadurch die Sicherheitsüberlappung reduziert und somit 76 bis 77 Gray gefahren werden.

5. Die Bestrahlung soll immer möglichst mit gefüllter Blase erfolgen, da durch die Dehnung der Blase durch die Füllung schon ein großer Teil der Blase außerhalb des Strahlenbereiches liegt und somit nicht geschädigt wird.

6. In meinem Fall schlägt er vor, auch die Lymphabflüsse des kleinen Beckens mit 50 Gray mit zu bestrahlen.

7. Die Bestrahlung geht über 8  9 Wochen, und zwei Wochen vor Beginn erfolgt die Goldseedsimplantation und die CT-Einmessung zur Erarbeitung des PC-Programms.

8. In der Protonenbestrahlung von Loma Linda sieht er zu seiner IMRT keinen Vorteil, da die biologische Wirkung von Photonen und Protonen gleich sind. Beim Nachhaken räumte er dann ein, dass die Nebenwirkungen etwas geringer wären z. B. bei der Inkontinenz von knapp 3 % bei ihm zu 2 % in Loma Linda, aber dafür wären die Behandlungskosten für die Protonenbestrahlung fast 3x so hoch.

*Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg*
Das Gespräch mit Prof. Debus fand wieder im Beisein meiner Frau am 16.3.07 statt. Ich hatte dies bewusst ans Ende meiner Konsultationsreihe gelegt, da ich von diesem Gespräch die meisten Erkenntnisse über Protonenbestrahlung erwartete. Nach schleppendem Konversationsbeginn eröffnete ich Herrn Prof. Debus, dass er nun die dritte Stelle ist, wo wir uns über IMRT informieren, und als ich dann das Stichwort Loma Linda brachte und mich nicht unwissend über die Protonenbestrahlung zeigte, kam richtig Leben in die Konversation. Wir hatten ein sehr ausführliches und fruchtbares Gespräch über eine Stunde, und nachstehend sind meine internen Notizen aufgeführt: 

1. Für den verspäteten Gesprächsbeginn entschuldigte sich Prof. Debus mit der Begründung, dass er länger für das Durchlesen meiner umfangreichen Unterlagen gebraucht hätte.

2. Anfangs war Prof. Debus recht wortkarg, und es kam kein richtiges Gespräch zustande. Erst nachdem ich ihm aufzeigte, dass ich bereits mit Prof. Wenz und Wiegel gesprochen habe und meine Frau sich mit Fragen einschaltete, ging es lebhafter zu.

3. Prof. Debus bestätigte, dass Ultraschall geführte IMRT problematisch ist und mit Fehler behaftet sein kann. Er führte aus, dass sie die ersten fünfmal CT machen und dann 1x wöchentlich CT. Im Krebszentrum ist das CT an der Bestrahlungseinrichtung montiert und in der Radiologie des Uniklinikum separat. 

4. Die Gesamtbestrahlung bei IMRT würde 78  80 Gray betragen (Dies ist sehr hoch und damit sehr wirksam. Es sind die Nebenwirkungen abzuklären). 

5. Zurzeit führen sie als Tests Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt durch. Zuerst werden 60 Gray als IMRT, also Photonenbestrahlung, durchgeführt und dann 6 Schwerionenbestrahlungen mit insgesamt 18 Gray mit dem Booster in Darmstadt. Dies dient auch als Vorbereitung, um die neue sich in Bau/Abnahme befindende Protonen/Schwerionenanlage in Heidelberg dann schneller beherrschen zu können. Es findet somit eine Erfahrungssammlung im Vorfeld statt.

6. Die Kohlenstoffschwerionen haben eine 2  5x höhere biologische Wirkung als die Photonen- und Protonenbestrahlung. Ebenso ist ihre unerwünschte Nebenwirkung wie bei den Protonen niedriger, da die Energieabgabe nach dem Braggschen Verlauf erfolgt.

7. Die neue Anlage in Heidelberg wird voraussichtlich im ersten Halbjahr 2008 frei gegeben und für Patienten in Einsatz kommen. Mit dieser Anlage können sowohl Protonen- wie auch Schwerionenbestrahlungen durchgeführt werden und die Anlage ist auf dem neuesten Stand mit gezielter Strahlenführung und IMRT. Weiter ist der Patiententisch xyz ausrichtbar, so dass eine bisher noch nicht gekannte Präzision realisiert wird. Darin sieht Herr Prof. Debus auch den Vorteil gegenüber Loma Linda, da aufgrund der Präzision und der xyz-Ausrichtung individuell auch die Anatomie des Einzelpatienten berücksichtigt werden kann. So gibt es oft zwischen Prostata und Darm eine Lücke/Abstand, den man dann als Strahlenweg benutzen kann, ohne überhaupt den Darm Strahlen aussetzen zu müssen. In Loma Linda wird grundsätzlich als Bestandteil der Therapie der Darm durch einen ins Rectum eingeführten Ballon gegen die Prostata gedrückt und somit immer mit bestrahlt. Diese Technik dient aber auch dazu, die Prostata möglichst während jedes Bestrahlungsvorganges auf dieselbe Position zu positionieren. Einen weiteren Nachteil sieht Herr Prof. Debus in der geringeren Strahlungsdosis in Loma Linda, die erst jetzt auf 72  73 Gray erhöht worden wäre.

8. Auf meine Frage, ob ich Chancen hätte, in das bestehende Programm Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt aufgenommen zu werden, antwortete Prof. Debus klar mit ja, aber dies sollte spätestens 12 Monate nach Beginn meiner Hormonblockade stattfinden. Er lässt jetzt meine Unterlagen prüfen, ob noch weitere Informationen benötigt werden. In meinen Lymphknoten sieht er kein Problem, da dies aufgrund des histologischen Befundes von Prof. Möller für ihn eindeutig negativ und damit erledigt ist.

9. Ich werde nun noch Herrn Prof. Debus eine Mail senden mit noch einigen Fragen zur Therapie wie
a) Warum wird nicht komplett in Darmstadt mit 78 Gray bestrahlt?
b) Wie wird in Darmstadt positioniert und ist dies auch eine Art IMRT?
c) Welche Erfahrungen gibt es mit der IMRT bezüglich Nebenwirkungen aufgrund der außergewöhnlich hohen Gesamtbestrahlung von 78  80 Gray im Vergleich zu den anderen Universitätskliniken mit 74  76 Gray?

*Fortsetzung Teil 2 nachfolgend!*

----------


## knut.krueger

*Loma Linda*
Wenn ich zu der Entscheidung kommen sollte, dass mir Loma Linda nach Abwägung aller Fakten die beste Möglichkeit der kurativen Therapie mir bietet, dann werde ich auch dort zur Absicherung meiner endgültigen Entscheidung vorher einen Besuch durchführen.
Zunächst einmal beschloss ich aber, meine Aktivitäten auf Internetrecherchen und andere zugängliche Informationsquellen zu beschränken. Loma Linda als Universitätsklinikum hat natürlich eine schöne Homepage, die viel Informatives bietet und eine gute erste Einführung in dieses Klinikum und die Protonenbestrahlung liefert, und zwar führt man diese dort schon seit 1990 durch und hat inzwischen deutlich mehr als 10.000 PK Patienten behandelt. Aber ich wollte mehr Informationen, mehr Statistiken über Langzeitentwicklungen von Überlebungsraten und Entwicklungen von biochemischem Rezidiv haben. Hier habe ich einiges gefunden, und es wurde die Überlegenheit der Protonenbehandlung im Vergleich zur Prostatektomie und Photonenbehandlung bestätigt wie nachfolgende Statistiken einschließlich der geringeren Nebenwirkungen zeigen:




*Hier ist der Link für noch mehr Informationen:*http://www.protonbob.com/proton-treatment-patient.asp


Weiter bietet die Protonbehandlung eine einzigartige Erfolgskontrolle, und zwar, wenn in den nachfolgenden 2  3 Jahren ein PSA-Nadir < 0,5 erreicht wird, so hat man eine 90 % Garantie für eine erfolgreiche kurative Behandlung. Dies zeigt die nachfolgende Statistik:




Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich dann noch auf das Buch YOU CAN BEAT Prostate Cancer von Robert J. Marckini gestoßen. Dies Buch ist sehr empfehlenswert für alle PK Betroffenen und auch mit mittleren Englischkenntnissen leicht lesbar und ein Muss für alle, die an Protonenbestrahlung interessiert sind. Der Autor hat übrigens eine Protontherapie in Loma Linda durchgeführt und spricht bei den zwei wichtigen Nebenwirkungen Inkontinenz von signifikant < 1 % und Impotenz können bei etwa 35 % der Behandelten Beeinträchtigungen, die mit den üblichen Mitteln wie Viagra behoben werden können, auftreten. In seiner Begeisterung als überzeugter Loma Linda Therapierter hat er den Webclub The Brotherhood of the Balloon in Anlehnung an den Ballon, den man während der Bestrahlung ins Rectum bekommt, gegründet mit dem Ziel, Neubetroffenen mit Informationen für ihre richtige Entscheidung zu helfen und Geld einzusammeln für Forschungsprojekte in Loma Linda.
Als Ingenieur, der in seinem Berufsleben immer nach der technischen Perfektion gestrebt hat, habe ich bei dieser Daten/Informationslage natürlich schon meine Vorentscheidung getroffen, und zwar werde ich eine Protonen- oder Schwerionentherapie durchführen. Mein augenblicklicher Zwiespalt ist, ob ich eine Protonenbehandlung in USA durchführen soll oder abwarte, bis in Heidelberg die Protonen/Schwerionenanlage in Betrieb gegangen ist. Ein bisschen denke ich auch noch über die gegenwärtige Möglichkeit nach, eine IMRT in Heidelberg mit anschließender Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt zu machen, wobei dies sicherlich noch sehr experimentell ist.
Diesen Thread habe ich aus zweierlei Gründen gemacht, nämlich einmal für mich selber, um mit der schriftlichen Aufarbeitung all der in den letzten Wochen gesammelten Informationen mit mir selber ins Reine zu kommen und zweitens, um anderen Betroffenen in ähnlicher Situation Entscheidungshilfen zu geben. Beim Schreiben dieses Threads ist mir dann endgültig klar geworden, welche Richtung ich einschlagen muss.
Meine nächsten Schritte sind nun von Loma Linda Namen und Anschriften von Patienten aus Deutschland zu erhalten, um mit diesen dann direkt Kontakt aufnehmen zu können. Weiter werde ich noch meine Fragen Prof. Debus bezüglich Schwerionentherapie in Darmstadt in Verbindung mit der IMRT in Heidelberg stellen, um auch diese Möglichkeit zu eruieren.
Ich werde mir dann eine Entscheidungsmatrix mit den für mich wichtigen Punkten erstellen. Als Zeitrahmen habe ich geplant, noch im April zur Therapieentscheidung zu kommen, um gegebenenfalls Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mit der Therapie beginnen zu können.
Weiter hoffe ich, dass noch andere Forumsmitglieder bei Ihren Internetsuchen auch Daten/Statistiken von der Protonentherapie gefunden/gesammelt haben und möchte bitten, mir diese zu meiner Entscheidungsabrundung zu nennen. Hier hoffe ich auch auf Ludwig, dass er aus seinem umfangreichen Fundus etwas beisteuern kann.

Gruß Knut.ffice:office" />

----------


## knut.krueger

*Kapitel Loma Linda 2. Teil*
Ich möchte heute, wie angekündigt, meinen Thread über die richtige (Strahlen)therapie mit meiner Entscheidung für die Protonentherapie abschließen. Ich werde am 5. Juni mit meiner Frau nach Los Angeles fliegen und habe dann am 7. Juni mein Arztgespräch mit anschließender Immobilization Session (Fixierungssitzung). Unter letzterer wird die Herstellung des eigenen Bettes auf dem Strahlentisch mittels des Einschäumens des eigenen Körpers in Hartschaum verstanden, um eine gute Reproduzierbarkeit der Körperposition für die dann später zu erfolgenden Bestrahlungen zu erreichen. Es wird auch gleich ins Rectum der Ballon eingeführt und mit 120ml Wasser gefüllt, um den Darm gegen die Prostata zu drücken. Dies dient auch dazu, bei den zukünftigen Bestrahlungen die Prostata zu fixieren und den Darm zu dehnen. Es wird ganz bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass ca. 20 % der Darmwand im Bereich der Prostata immer mit bestrahlt werden. Der restliche Bereich ist durch den wassergefüllten Ballon geschützt bzw. natürlich auch durch den besonderen physikalischen Effekt der Protonenbestrahlung (Bragg Peak) seine gesamte Energie in der Prostata zur Zerstörung des PK abzugeben und danach energiefrei den Körper zu durchlaufen und somit keine ungewünschten Zerstörungen/Nebenwirkungen mehr zu erzeugen. Dieser strahlenbeschädigte Teil des Darmes regeneriert sich dann später alleine wieder, da der gesunde Darm in der Lage ist, diese begrenzte Beschädigung in Ordnung zu bringen. Es wird dann in dieser Position ein CT erstellt. Damit ist dann die Fixierungssitzung beendet.
Nun wird dann auf Grundlage des CT das Bestrahlungsprogramm erarbeitet und eine individuelle Strahlenblende für meine Prostata erstellt. Diese ist so abgestimmt, dass 10 % die Prostata überlappend bestrahlt wird. Aufgrund meiner eingereichten Krankheitsunterlagen wurden 45 Protonenbestrahlungen festgelegt. Dies entspricht 81  82 Gray. Jetzt dauert es dann ca. 10 Tage, um die individuellen Vorbereitungen für mich abzuschließen, die in Erarbeitung des Strahlenprogramms und der Blendenherstellung bestehen. Meine individuellen Teile wie Blende und Auflagebett werden mit Barcode versehen, um Verwechslungen auszuschließen und eindeutig diese Teile mir zu zuordnen. Dann läuft das Bestrahlungsprogramm ab. Es wird 5x in der Woche bestrahlt. Die Wochenenden sind frei sowie auch eventuelle Feiertage, die in meinen Aufenthaltzeitraum fallen. Die eigentliche Bestrahlungszeit ist mit 1 ½ Minuten kurz.

*Entscheidungsfindung- die Qual der Wahl*
Meinen Eröffnungsthread hatte ich mit dem Stand der getroffenen Vorentscheidung Schwerionen- oder Protonentherapie beendet. Wie ging nun der Entscheidungsprozess weiter. Einige Tage habe ich nur gedanklich die beiden Verfahren mit meinem Wissensstand und Gefühlen abgewogen, mit meiner Frau und ältesten Sohn, der zu der Zeit gerade in Spanien war, diskutiert und ein bisschen im Internet herum gesucht. Dann war ich innerlich soweit, die Entscheidung herbeizuführen. Mein erster Schritt war Robert J. Marckini- Author des Buches You can beat Prostate Cancer und Gründer des Webclubs Brotherhood of the Balloon für ehemalige und neue Patienten von Loma Linda- per E-Mail anzuschreiben mit der Bitte, mir Name und Anschrift ehemaliger Patienten von Loma Linda aus Deutschland mitzuteilen. Einen Tag später war die freundliche Antwort mit sechs Namen und zugehörigen Anschriften da. Ich habe allen eine E-Mail mit vorbereitetem Fragenkatalog geschickt verbunden mit der Bitte, anrufen zu dürfen. Innerhalb von drei Tagen hatte mir jeder geantwortet mit der Anrufzusage, und somit hatte ich eine 100 % Erfolgsquote.
Ich hatte mir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht, aus welchen Gesellschaftsschichten meine Gesprächspartner wohl kommen würden? Die Behandlung in Loma Linda ist sehr teuer. Triffst du nur auf Millionäre, Unternehmer oder auf Schauspieler und Politiker?
Das Ergebnis war dann doch etwas überraschend für mich, denn vertreten war unser typischer deutscher Mittelstand mit der beruflichen Gruppierung von vier Ingenieuren, ein Physiker und ein Arzt, und für alle war der Entscheidungsgrund für Loma Linda die physikalische Überlegenheit der Protonenbestrahlung. Drei waren normale Kassenpatienten und mussten alle Kosten selber tragen. Bei einem hatte die Familie gesammelt, um die Therapie in Loma Linda zu ermöglichen. Die restlichen drei hatten zwar die Behandlungskosten von ihrer Privatkasse erstattet bekommen, mussten aber die nicht unbeträchtlichen Nebenkosten für Flug, Aufent- und Unterhalt auch selber tragen. 
Soviel Eigeninitiative war einfach ansteckend und so überzeugend, dass mit jedem weiteren Gespräch ich unbewusst innerlich die Entscheidung immer mehr zu Gunsten von Loma Linda vollzog und schon vor dem letzten Gespräch war dann endgültig die Entscheidung für Loma Linda gefallen.
Die Dauer der einzelnen Telefongespräche lag zwischen einer halben bis zu zwei Stunden, und diese verliefen in einer angenehmen, offenen Atmosphäre. Alle waren bereit, sehr bereitwillig auf meine Fragen einzugehen, und mein Leitfaden war mein zugesandter kleiner Fragenkatalog 

1. Wann haben Sie in Loma Linda die Protonenbestrahlung durchgeführt?

2. Waren Sie mit dem Ablauf und der Betreuung während der Behandlung zufrieden?

3. Sind Sie mit dem Ergebnis der Protonentherapie zufrieden?

4. Sind bei Ihnen unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten
a) temporär
b) bleibend

5. Würden Sie sich mit Ihrer heutigen Erfahrung noch einmal für Protonentherapie in Loma Linda entscheiden?

6. War die Protonentherapie Ihre Ersttherapie? Wenn nein, welche Therapie hatten Sie vorher durchgeführt und aus welchem Grund?

7. Falls Sie bereit sind 
a) nennen Sie bitte Ihre Diagnosedaten mit Anfangs-PSA.
b) Wie hoch ist Ihr heutiger PSA?

Gleich mein erster Gesprächspartner war für mich äußerst interessant, da er mit Gleason 7 PSA 7,0 auch DHB gemacht hatte. Er berichtete mir, so wie der PSA mit der DHB herunterging, genau so schnell stieg er nach der DHB wieder an. Er bezeichnete dies als Badewannenverlauf. Ich hatte diesen Verlauf ja bereits bei HorstK gesehen und sah meine Entscheidung bestätigt, eine kurative Therapie frühzeitig zu beginnen, da ich nicht unbedingt der Dritte in der Badewanne sein wollte.
Alle Gesprächspartner lobten die Behandlung, die Betreuung und die Fürsorge für den Patienten in Loma Linda in den höchsten Tönen, so dass mir dies schon bald wieder unheimlich/unglaubwürdig vorkam im Vergleich zu meinen Erfahrungen mit dem deutschen und spanischen Gesundheitswesen.
Einer der Befragten sagte mir auch, dass für ihn ein Entscheidungsgrund für Loma Linda war, weil der gesamte Komplex Universität und Krankenhaus unter der Leitung einer christlichen Vereinigung, nämlich den Seventh-day Adventisten, steht. Ihre Zielsetzung dem Herrn zu dienen, übertragen sie auch auf ihre Patienten, diese fürsorglich zu betreuen und immer für diese da zu sein. Dafür haben sie das Programm Make Man Whole entwickelt. 
Es wird also nicht nur eine Bestrahlung absolviert, sondern man kümmert sich um den Patienten als Ganzes, mit dem Ziel ihn körperlich, emotional und geistig/seelisch aufzubauen und zu stärken. Es stehen ein riesiges Sportzentrum mit vier Tennisplätzen, Basketballhallen, zwei sehr großen Schwimmbädern, fünf Racquetballplätzen und ein mehrere Hundertquadratmeter großer Fitnessraum mit den modernsten Gerätschaften zur Verfügung. Eine Ernährungsberaterin unterrichtet einem über die richtige Ernährung während der Behandlung und wie man sich nach der abgeschlossenen Behandlung optimal ernährt. Es gibt Fachvorträge um/über PK und allgemeine Gesundheitsthemen. Es werden Konzertbesuche, Ausflüge spezielle Restaurantbesuche organisiert. In den Bereich der Nuklearmedizin wurde eine Abteilung Sozialarbeit integriert. Man bietet diverse Programme für die emotionale und psychische Bewältigung der Krebserkrankung an. Neben PK werden auch Gehirn- und Augentumore behandelt.
Das Herzstück ist der wöchentliche Mittwochabend-Treff, der von einem erfahrenen Moderator geleitet wird. Es werden die Veranstaltungen der kommenden Woche erläutert. Der Moderator macht zur Auflockerung ein paar Scherze. Die Neuangekommenen (Newbies) erzählen Ihre Krankheitsgeschichte, und warum/wie sie nach Loma Linda gekommen sind, Patienten, die Ihre Behandlung abschließen (Graduates) berichten über Ihre Erfahrungen während der Protonentherapie, und es finden sich sogar zu diesen Treffs Ehemalige (Alumni) immer ein, die dann über ihre Erfahrungen danach sprechen.
Das Ganze erfolgt in einer gelockerten Atmosphäre und dient wohl dazu, dem Patienten ein heimisches, geborgenes Gefühl zu vermitteln, dass er weiß, er ist mit seinen Problemen nicht alleine.
Alle von mir Interviewten sagten einhellig, dass ihr Aufenthalt, ihre Heilbehandlung in Loma Linda schon eine ganz besondere positive Erfahrung in ihrem Leben darstellt, und einer meinte, dass die Zeit dort die schönste Zeit in seinem Leben gewesen wäre.
Der Zeitpunkt der Therapiedurchführung meiner Gesprächspartner lag von knapp zwei Jahren bis zu 6 Jahren zurück, und alle berichteten, dass sie die Therapie noch einmal machen würden, da sie diese auch jetzt noch als richtig, optimal und allen anderen Verfahren als überlegen ansehen würden. Keiner hatte über unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen zu klagen. Nur einer war in meinem Alter, alle anderen jünger und noch berufstätig, und der Jüngste war 48 Jahre alt.
Die von mir befürchtete Qual der Wahl ist ausgeblieben. Mit den Gesprächen lösten sich meine Zweifel auf, und es ergab sich ein natürlicher Trend zur Protonentherapie. Die Schwerionentherapie ist noch Neuland und in Darmstadt in der Experimentierphase, und das Entscheidende für mich war, dass eine Grundbestrahlung von 60 Gray als Photonenbestrahlung erfolgt, auf die dann 18 Gray Schwerionenbestrahlung aufgesetzt werden. Das neue Protonencenter in Heidelberg ist noch nicht in Betrieb, und es ist ungewiss, wann die ersten Patienten behandelt werden. Weiter wollte ich den Vorteil der Kombination laufende DHB gekoppelt mit einer Strahlentherapie als die beste Aussicht auf eine kurative Behandlung unbedingt auch nutzen.

*Kontakt und erste Erfahrungen mit Loma Linda University Medical Center kurz LLUMC.*
Als nächsten Schritt füllte ich nun die in der Homepage angebotene Kontaktaufnahme für internationale Patienten aus und verschickte diese per Klick. Bereits am nächsten Tag hatte ich eine E-Mailantwort, und es stellte sich Christine Romero als für mich zuständige Intake Coordinator vor mit der Aufgabenstellung alle notwendigen Angaben und Unterlagen von mir einzusammeln, vorzuprüfen und dann der Ärztekommission zur Entscheidung vorzulegen, ob die Protonentherapie mit Aussicht auf Erfolg für mich infrage kommt.
Weiter informierte sie mich in dieser E-Mail über Abläufe wie Erstarztgespräch mit anschließender Immobilization Session, Hotelvorschläge für den Erstaufenthalt, Abholung vom Flughafen u.s.w. Sie lieferte mir eine detaillierte Aufstellung der benötigten Unterlagen, und da diese alle in Englisch sein mussten, war meine nächste Aktion, ein Übersetzungsbüro zu finden, das auf medizinische Texte spezialisiert war. Es war eine Woche vor Ostern, aber mittels Google und diversen Anrufen hatte ich dann innerhalb von zwei Tagen eine Übersetzerin gefunden, die die Arbeit in einer Woche über Ostern machen wollte. Nachdem ich ihr alle meine Unterlagen zugemailt hatte, bat sie aufgrund des Umfanges um einen Tag mehr Arbeitszeit und lieferte dann auch pünktlich am Mittwoch nach Ostern alle Übersetzungen als PDF-Dokumente an meine E-Mailadresse. In der Zwischenzeit war noch das kleine Problem der Übermittlung der PET-Cholindaten aus zwei Untersuchungen mit je 205 Mbytes zu lösen. Christines Vorschlag war, diese per CD auf dem Postweg bzw. mit internationalem Paketdienst zu versenden. Mir war das zu unsicher, da nicht abschätzbare Verzögerungen durch Fehlleitung, Zollkontrollen u.s.w. auftreten konnten. Ich schaute mir dann den Aufbau der PET-Cholindatei an und stellte fest, dass es mehrere in sich verschachtelte Unterdateien gab. Mein Provider lässt als Attachment maximal 50 Mbytes zu, und so suchte ich mir von der Größe geeignete Unterdateien heraus und komprimierte diese, und mit vier E-Mails war dann eine PET-Cholindatei komplett über den großen Teich verschickt. Christine erhielt von mir genaue Instruktionen, in welcher Reihenfolge die Entkomprimierung und Zusammenfügung der Dateien vorzunehmen war. Es funktionierte alles einwandfrei, und wir erreichten unsere interne Terminzielsetzung bis Mittwochabend Ortszeit Loma Linda alle Unterlagen bei Christine zu haben, da am Donnerstag die Prüfungskommission tagte.
Bereits am Donnerstagabend 21:00 Uhr erhielt ich dann von ihr die erfreuliche Nachricht per E-Mail, dass mein Antrag positiv entschieden wurde und dazu gleichzeitig eine Fülle von Hinweisen, wie die Abläufe sind und was alles zu beachten ist. Ich nannte meine Terminwünsche für den Therapiebeginn und bekam umgehend eine Fülle von möglichen Startterminen genannt mit dem dezenten Hinweis, dass die Reservierung des von mir gewählten Termins erst nach Eingang der Zahlung verbindlich ist. Diese Anmerkungen, die es auch schon früher gab, dass ärztliche Leistungen erst nach Eingang der Zahlung in Anspruch genommen werden können, waren das einzige befremdliche, ungewöhnliche und vielleicht auch störende in dieser Aufnahmeprozedur. Ansonsten war ich sehr angetan von der Professionalität der Abwicklung, von dem freundlichen Ton und von der Fürsorge beim Nachfragen mit den Unterstützungsangeboten. Ich war hier wirklich in der nicht unangenehmen Position nicht agieren sondern lediglich reagieren zu müssen.
Einen Tag später stellte sich dann der Financial Coordinator vor und übersandte den Financial Letter of Agreement. Dies war die Rechnung mit genauer Beschreibung des Leistungsumfanges. Für Zusatzleistungen wie PET-Cholin-CT, PSA-Bestimmung usw. waren gleich die Preise angegeben, die 3 bis 5x höher, als bei uns für Privatpatienten üblich, lagen.
Auch hier wieder der dezent deutliche Hinweis, dass erst nach dem Zahlungseingang bzw. Zusendung einer Kopie des Überweisungsauftrages der ausführenden Bank die nächsten Schritte erfolgen würden. Ich veranlasste die Überweisung und ließ mir per Fax von der Bank eine Kopie ihres Transferauftrages zusenden und leitete diese sofort weiter. Damit war dann die kurze Episode mit dem Financial Coordinator beendet, und zwei Stunden später meldete sich bereits per E-Mail der Associate Coordinator mit der üblichen Selbstvorstellung und Erläuterung seiner Funktion und Aufgaben. Es wurde ein Fragenkatalog mitgeschickt, wann Ankunft, mit welcher Fluglinie, mit Begleitung, gewünschte Abholung vom Flughafen, diverse Hotelvorschläge für die ersten Übernachtungen, Ansprüche/Ausführung und Preislage der zu mietenden Apartment, Wohnung oder Haus für den Aufenthalt usw. Ich schickte meine Wünsche und Vorstellungen per Mail zurück und fragte gleichzeitig höflich an, ob meine Frau und ich am 6.6.07 morgens vorbei schauen könnten, um Hallo zu sagen und ob man einen Termin bei einem Autoverleiher vereinbaren könnte.
Am anderen Tag hatte ich bereits von Sharon- meinen Associate Coordinator- Antwort 

- Vom Flughafen holt uns Mrs. ... ab und bringt uns ins Hotel. Sie steht am Gepäckausgang mit einem Schild mit der Aufschrift ...

- Das Hotel ist gebucht, und wir erhalten noch direkt vom Hotel die Bestätigung zugeschickt.

- Man erwartet uns gerne am 6.6.07 um 9:30 Uhr oder zu einer anderen von uns gewünschten Uhrzeit.

- Wir erhalten eine Führung durch das Protonentherapiecenter und anderen wichtigen Einrichtungen des Medical Center und der Universität.

- Ein Termin bei der Autovermietung ist vereinbart und Sharon wird uns hinbringen.

- Nachmittags sind drei bis vier Besichtigungen von Apartments unterschiedlicher Preisklasse und Lage vorgesehen.

Ich war beeindruckt.


*Der Versuch einer gedanklichen Aufarbeitung meines Weges bis zur Entscheidungsfindung* 
Ich bitte meine ausführliche Darstellung zu entschuldigen, die sicherlich manchem zu langatmig ist. Aber, wie ich schon einmal ausführte, dient mein Bericht nicht nur zur Information anderer, sondern beim Schreiben ist dies auch für mich eine Aufarbeitung des zurückliegenden Geschehens, auch mit dem Ziel zu erkennen, was waren logische und was waren gefühlsmäßige Entscheidungen.
Hierbei ist mir dann klar geworden, dass ich meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, viel zu verdanken habe, den Weg zu einem kurativen Therapieansatz gefunden zu haben, da er, mich geschickt an der langen Leine führend, über Informationen und Denkanstöße zuerst meine Zweifel nährte und dann meine Initiative in Richtung einer adjuvanten, kurativen Behandlung lenkte.
Mein Entschluss für die DHB war rückblickend eine Bauchentscheidung. Ich war zwar damals der Meinung diese rationell getroffen zu haben und fühlte mich durch meine Informationen aus den Forumsbeiträgen sowie Texten über PK und DHB sehr gut informiert, und bei den Therapiegesprächen mit den Ärzten sah ich dies aus der Position des vermeintlich Wissenden zu den ewig Gestrigen, die nur ihren Goldstandard, die Prostatektomie, offerierten. Ich wusste es doch besser und so perlten auch gut begründete Vorschläge einfach ab, denn ich hatte bereits innerlich meine Entscheidung für die DHB getroffen. Dies hing sicherlich auch damit zusammen, dass ich schon die Vorentscheidung für die DHB als Therapie getroffen hatte, bevor überhaupt PK diagnostiziert war, da mein zeitlicher Weg bis zur Diagnose, wie ich bereits beschrieben habe, recht lang war, und ich schon vor der Diagnose davon ausging, PK zu haben.
Nachdem sich das vermeintliche Non Hodgkin Lymphom als eine wohl gutartige Lymphomveränderung herauskristallisierte, wandte ich mich wieder meinem PK-Problem zu und bat Ralf per E-Mail um die Information von Urologen in meiner Wohnnähe, die DHB begleiteten. Er gab mir postwendend drei Adressen von Urologen, wovon zwei in Urlaub waren und beim Dritten unter zwei Wochen kein Termin zu bekommen war. Ich setzte meine Überredungskunst ein und bekam für den kommenden Mittwoch 12:00 Uhr einen Termin mit dem Hinweis, dass ich wahrscheinlich mit etwas Warten rechnen müsste. Um 13:30 Uhr kam ich dann endlich als letzter Patient an die Reihe. Herr Dr. Fleischmann führte eine sorgfältige Erstuntersuchung mit TRUS durch, wobei sich schon während der Untersuchung ein interessanter Dialog über meine Krankheitsgeschichte entwickelte.
Anschließend führten wir das Gespräch weiter in seinem Büro. Er hörte aufmerksam zu, als ich meine Überlegungen/Sichtweise erläuterte, warum ich mich für die DHB entschieden hatte. Er führte dann aus, dass er, wenn er an meiner Stelle wäre, auch keine Operation machen lassen sondern auch mit der Hormonblockade beginnen und dann später als kurative Maßnahme eine HDR hinzufügen würde. Dies sandte er mir dann auch noch als Befundbericht verbunden mit seinem Therapievorschlag zu.
Gegen 15:00 Uhr verließ ich die Praxis, wobei die Arzthelferinnen schon alle warteten, endlich Feierabend zu haben. Bei der Untersuchung und dem Gespräch mit Dr. Fleischmann entstand nie der Eindruck- auch nicht bei späteren Konsultationen- von Zeitdruck.
Das gefiel mir.
Ich vereinbarte einen weiteren Termin acht Tage später, da ich dazwischen noch in Ulm beim Professor ein Therapiegespräch hatte. Am zweiten Gespräch nahm auch meine Frau teil, und wir verließen mit einem guten Gefühl die Praxis und den Verordnungen für Casodex und Avodart für den sofortigen Therapiebeginn und eine Monatsspritze Pamorelin aus dem Werbungsbestand von Dr. Fleischmann, die mir dann mein Hausarzt in Spanien 10 Tage später injizierte.
Ich war zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung- meine Frau auch-, und die Welt schien in Ordnung.
Ich hatte mir auch das von Ralf empfohlene Buch Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs von Dr. Strum gekauft, und es ist ohne Zweifel ein gutes Buch, das einem ein gutes Grundwissen über den PK, die Biologie des PK, die Therapiemöglichkeiten und sonstige Zusammenhänge gut verständlich vermittelt.
Einen wichtigen für mich aktuellen Punkt hatte ich aus dem Buch mitgenommen, nämlich bei DHB-Therapie unbedingt die DNA bestimmen zu lassen. Dies hatte ich über Dr. Fleischmann veranlasst, und er hatte vorgeschlagen, dies bei Prof. Bonkhoff, verbunden mit einem Zweitgutachten, machen zu lassen. Das Zweitgutachten habe ich dann bekommen aber nicht die DNA, weil diese Bestimmung bei Prof. Bonkhoff nicht möglich ist. Wir fanden dann heraus, dass dies von Prof. Böcking, Universität Düsseldorf, durchgeführt wird. Die Stanzproben wurden dann zu ihm geschickt, und ich bekam zuerst einmal ein Schreiben versehen mit einer Einverständniserklärung, dass ich als Privatpatient die Kosten auch übernehme, falls meine Kasse diese nicht tragen sollte. Da ich nur im monatlichen Rhythmus wegen den Untersuchungen beim Urologen mit Verabreichung der Spritze nach Deutschland kam, verzögerte sich entsprechend diese Aktion der DNA-Bestimmung. Das Ergebnis bekam ich dann Anfang November von Prof. Böcking zugeschickt. Es war eine peritetraploide Verteilung und Prof. Böcking wies gleich darauf hin, mit dieser Verteilung keine längere Hormonblockade zu machen mit seiner hier im Forum sehr populären Aussage  Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen.
Jetzt war ich aus meiner Zufriedenheit aufgewacht.
Ich startete den Thread DHB und peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung. Mancher wird sich wohl noch daran erinnern können sowie auch an naive Fragestellungen und Schlussfolgerungen von mir. Aber im Forum ist es wie mit dem Erwachsen werden, nur läuft dies im Zeitraffer ab, und damals war ich noch in der Pubertät.
Ich schaute mich dann nach Therapiealternativen um, und als DHBler natürlich nicht im ersten Schritt gleich nach den harten kurativen Möglichkeiten. So liebäugelte ich mit der AHIT und Nano-Therapie/Charite und trat auch in direkten Kontakt mit den Verantwortlichen.
Alle meine Überlegungen und gedachten weiteren Vorgehensweisen faxte ich meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, zu, mit dem Hinweis mit ihm über die weiteren Schritte bei der monatlichen Konsultation Anfang Dezember 06 sprechen zu wollen.
Dr. Fleischmann war wie immer gut vorbereitet und hatte Kopien von Vorgängen, die die von mir ausgesuchten Therapien betrafen, vorliegen und nach unserer sachlichen Diskussion, an der auch meine Frau teilnahm, kamen wir zu dem Ergebnis, nun ernsthaft in Richtung einer kurativen Strahlentherapie zu gehen. Dr. Fleischmann machte dann den Vorschlag eine Protonentherapie in Heidelberg bei Prof. Debus in Angriff zu nehmen und teilte mir dies wegen der besseren Nachhaltigkeit auch schriftlich mit. 
Ich wurde aktiv und stellte dann fest, dass in Heidelberg die Protonentherapie eine Schwerionenbestrahlung in Darmstadt war und trat in Verbindung mit der zuständigen Professorin Schulz-Ertner. Es zeigte sich dann, dass die durchgeführten Bestrahlungen an Patienten noch im Status wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen waren und jeweils von der Ethik-Kommission genehmigt werden mussten. Von den PK-Daten war ich 1a Kandidat, aber wegen des noch nicht endgültig ausgeräumten Verdachts des Non Hodgkin Lymphoms sah die Professorin Schulz-Ertner keine Chance, die Genehmigung der Ethik-Kommission für meinen Fall zu bekommen.
Die weitere Entwicklung meiner Entscheidungsfindung ist bekannt.
Wie schon eingangs dieses Kapitels ausgeführt, ist mir erst beim Schreiben aufgegangen, dass ein wesentlicher Anteil meines Weges zur Protonentherapie meinem behandelnden Arzt, Dr. Fleischmann, gebührt.
Für seine ärztliche Fürsorge, für sein Verständnis für meine Anliegen und Befürchtungen und für sein großes Geschick mich verständnisvoll in Richtung einer kurativen Therapie zu lenken, danke ich ihm ganz herzlich. 

*Verschiedenes*
Da ich diesen Beitrag auch für Interessierte an der Protonentherapie verfasst habe, möchte ich kurz auf die Kostenübernahme durch die KVs eingehen. In Deutschland gibt es keinen Rechtsanspruch auf Kostenübernahme  auch nicht durch die privaten Kassen- für die Protonentherapie. Die Kosten wurden schon komplett oder anteilig erstattet aber immer auf den Kulanzweg. Meine Versicherung hat die Kostenübernahme abgelehnt und auch noch einmal nach meinem begründeten Widerspruch. Ich habe den Vorgang nun einer Anwältin mit einschlägiger Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet übertragen. 

*Erwartungen, Hoffnungen, Wünsche.*
Der Countdown läuft, und es sind nur noch ein paar Tage bis die lange Reise nach Kalifornien beginnt. Innerlich bin ich ruhig und überzeugt, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Die Aufregungen sind äußerlicher Art, da es in Spanien viel zu regeln gibt für eine vierteljährliche Abwesenheit. Aber glücklicherweise baut zurzeit unser ältester Sohn sich in Spanien eine berufliche Existenz auf, so dass er während unserer Abwesenheit überwiegend auf der Finca ist. Dies ist für uns sehr beruhigend.
Meine Erwartungen sind, dass ich in Loma Linda auch die mir mitgeteilte Professionalität und insbesondere auch die Herzlichkeit und Fürsorge vorfinde.
Meine Hoffnungen sind, dass keine Komplikationen oder andere Probleme während der Therapie auftreten.
Meine Wünsche sind, dass die Therapie den kurativen Erfolg bringt, und ich mich in die Gruppe des Forums einreihen kann, die mit ihrer Therapie zufrieden sind.

29.5.07 Knut Krüger



ffice:office" />

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

*Its so easy that I cant believe that it works.*

Dies waren die Worte eines Mitpatienten zu einem Kollegen im Warteraum, als er aufgerufen wurde, zum Umziehen zur Bestrahlung zu gehen.
Und ich möchte es wie folgt ergänzen: Ich kann mir keine angenehmere Art vorstellen, seinen PK zu besiegen.
Und im Mittwochabend Treff ist das geflügelte Wort des Moderators: Sagt Euren Verwandten und Freunden nicht, wie gut es Euch geht, sonst bekommt ihr keine Blumen oder mitleidsvolle Karten/Briefe und E-Mails mehr geschickt.
Nach nun zwanzig absolvierten Bestrahlungen möchte ich einen Zwischenbericht über meine Eindrücke geben. Meine Erwartungen in Abläufe und Organisation wurden erfüllt. Ich bin an der Gantry drei- dies ist die modernste Bestrahlungsstation von insgesamt vier Stationen-, und es wird im 15 Minuten Rhythmus von morgens 6:00 bis abends 22:30 Uhr bestrahlt. Ich habe mich für Termine nachmittags entschieden, da diese am besten in unsere tägliche Ablaufroutine passen. Meine Termine liegen zwischen 14:30 und 15:30 Uhr, und ich bekomme bei der Bestrahlung immer den genauen Termin für den folgenden Tag gesagt. Ich gehe etwa 40 Minuten vor meinem Termin in den Warteraum, der zwei Stockwerke unter der Erde liegt auf dem Niveau der Bestrahlungsräume. Wenn man aus dem Fahrstuhl kommt, ist man direkt im _Warteraum_, und drei Meter gegenüber der Lifttür ist die Rezeption. Man wird freundlich begrüßt und meine erste Frage ist, wie es aussieht und wie viele Personen noch vor mir sind. Dies ist wichtig zu wissen, um die zwei Becher Wasser zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu trinken, damit die Bestrahlung bei gefüllter Blase erfolgt. Aber man wird auch von der Rezeptzionistin erinnert: Mr. Krueger, please drink your water.
Der Warteraum ist in Art und dort herrschender Atmosphäre nicht mit den uns geläufigen Warteräumen zu vergleichen. Der Warteraum wird durch den Lift und den gegenüberliegenden offenen Rezeptionsbereich zweigeteilt und hat vier Aufenthaltsbereiche/Ecken mit insgesamt ca. 20 Sitzplätzen. Der eine Eckbereich ist mit einem Fernseher ausgestattet für alle, die mit Nachrichten oder anderen Sendungen die Wartezeit überbrücken wollen. Auf der selben Raumseite ist die zweite Ecke mit Sesseln und Sofa versehen zum Lesen und Unterhalten sowie einer Kinderspielecke. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gibt es wieder zwei Eckbereiche, gebildet durch Rezeption und Fahrstuhl. Der Bereich neben der Rezeption ist wieder mit mehreren Sesseln, einer kleinen Bibliothek und einem Klavier versehen. Am Klavier spielen immer wieder Patienten oder deren Ehefrauen. Man unterhält sich, liest oder klatscht auch, wenn eine gute Klavierdarbietung erfolgte. In dem vom Lift abgegrenztem Eckbereich sind an der einen Wand zwei Terminalplätze eingerichtet mit Internetzugang. Gegenüberliegend ist die Selbstbedienungsbar für Kaffee, Tee und Wasser eingerichtet und auf der Stirnseite sind die Toiletten.
Zwischen dem Bereich mit Bibliothek und Klavier und dem Bereich mit den Terminals und der Getränkebar ist ein großer runder Tisch mit vier Sesselstühlen untergebracht. Auf dem Tisch ist ein großes Puzzle mit mehreren tausend Teilen ausgebreitet, an dem sich meistens wartende Ehefrauen vergnügen. Ist das Puzzle fertiggestellt, dann gibt es wieder ein neues Puzzle.
Die Atmosphäre im Warteraum ist familiär. Man kennt und begrüßt sich herzlich. Kommt ein Neuer, so wird er gleich ins Gespräch integriert, da man ja auch neugierig ist, wo er herkommt und natürlich auch welchen Gleason Score und PSA er hat.
Manchmal ertönt aus dem zentralen Lautsprechersystem des Krankenhauses das Lied *Lullaby*und dann wird es für einen Augenblick still im Raum, und jeder freut sich und lacht den anderen an, da dieser Song aussagt, dass gerade ein Kind im Krankenhaus geboren wurde.
Spätestens der Aufruf von Levita (Rezeptzionistin) Mr. Krueger, drink your water und ca. 15 Minuten später Mr. Krueger, go back bringt einem wieder in Erinnerung, warum man da ist.
Nach dem letzten Aufruf verlässt man den Warteraum und geht zum Umkleideraum, wo dann der Vorvorgänger, der seine Bestrahlung absolviert hat, sich gerade anzieht oder noch in der am Umkleideraum angeschlossenen Toilette ist, um sich vom Inhalt der beiden zuvor getrunkenen Becher zu erleichtern. Sobald der Vorvorgänger sich wieder angezogen hat, kann man in den hinteren Bereich des Umkleidezimmers gehen mit zwei abschließbaren Kleiderspinten, eine Bank zum Sitzen oder Ablegen, ein Regal mit Stapeln von Baumwollkitteln in Einheitsgröße und einer Tonne zum Entsorgen der gebrauchten Kittel. Man zieht sich aus bis auf die Socken und Sandalen und zieht dann einen Kittel an mit der Öffnung nach hinten. Ich öffne dann schon die Sandalen, um später leicht herausschlüpfen zu können. Nun ist 5  10 Minuten Warten angesagt, bis die Tür aufgeht, und der Vorgänger, der nun seine Bestrahlung absolviert hat, hereinkommt. Es gibt ein kurzes Begrüßungshallo, und man bekommt mit auf den Weg Have fun oder good luck ect. Man geht zur _Gantry,_ deren Eingang schräg gegenüber vom Umkleideraum liegt. Dort hat man schon die kurze Zeit genutzt den Pod des Vorgängers abzunehmen und den eigenen aufzulegen, der mit einem frischen Leinentuch ausgelegt ist. Ich vergewissere mich kurz, ob auf der Kopfseite des Pods mein Name steht und benutze die Einstieghilfe, um in meinen Pod zu klettern. Dort drehe ich mich dann auf den Rücken und schiebe mich soweit vor, dass die Fersen am Ende des Pods anstoßen. Nun kommt der Mann mit dem Balloon, und das heißt sich im Pod nach links auf die Seite drehen und das rechte Bein über den Podrand hinauslegen. Es wird nun der Balloon in den After eingeführt- deshalb die Kittelöffnung am Rücken- und anschließend mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt. Dieser Vorgang ist weniger unangenehm als der Tasttest des Urologen. Man legt sich dann wieder zurück und überprüft, ob die Fersen am Podende anstoßen. Sobald man seine richtige Position im Pod eingenommen hat, wird überprüft, ob man waagerecht im Pod liegt und über Ziehen des zuvor eingelegten Tuches wird dann die waagerechte Körperposition erreicht. Begleitet wird das Ganze natürlich auch mit dem üblichen netten Small Talk.
Dann wird der Pod mit dem Patienten in die Gantry hineingeschoben. Die Gantry erinnert an eine überdimensionale CT-Röhre mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 3 ½ Meter. Nun erfolgt eine Feinjustierung, indem über drei Röntgenstrahlen aus verschiedenen Positionen auf einem für Röntgenstrahlen empfindlichen Schirm die Prostata abgebildet wird, und dies Bild wird direkt auf einen Computer übertragen und mit der Solllage über ein Fadenkreuz verglichen, und der Schlitten mit Pod und Patient nachjustiert, bis das Fadenkreuz im Zentrum der Prostata ist. 
Es wird dann die Strahlenaustrittsöffnung in die für den Patienten festgelegte Position gebracht, und die individuell für jeden Patienten hergestellte auf die Prostata abgestimmte Strahlenblende eingelegt. Nun verlässt das Team den Gantryraum, schließt die Tür, und man wartet, dass die Sicherheitsschecks mit Freigabe durch den Arzt über das Computersystem erfolgen, was im allgemeinen eine halbe bis eine Minute dauert, und wenn der Modulatormotor startet, dann weiß man, es hat alles geklappt und nach ca. 15 Sekunden setzt ein Piepton ein als Hinweis, dass nun die Strahlung freigegeben ist. Die Bestrahlung dauert nur etwa 1 ½ Minuten und sobald der Piepton aus ist, geht die Tür auf, und das Team kommt wieder herein. Die ersten Worte des jungen Mannes, der mich samt Pod aus der Gantry herauszieht, sind immer, Mr. Krueger, an other one. Dann dreht man sich wieder nach links, und hängt das rechte Bein über den Podrand hinaus. Die Flüssigkeit vom Balloon wird abgelassen und dann wird der Balloon herausgezogen. Über die schon parat stehende Ein/Ausstiegshilfe klettert man aus seinem Pod. Auf den Boden angekommen, zupfe ich erst einmal den Einheitskittel zurecht und schlüpfe in meine Sandalen. Verabschiede mich und gehe zum Umkleideraum zurück, wo dann die vorher beschriebene Prozedur wieder beginnt.

*Wie sieht nun mein Tages/Wochenablauf aus?*
Morgens um 7:00 Uhr wird aufgestanden und im Hotel gefrühstückt. Mein Frühstück besteht aus einer kleinen Schüssel mit Porridge, und anschließend zwei kleine Schüsseln mit Naturyoghurt. Dazu tue ich pro Schüssel eine Handvoll Nüsse und ½ Handvoll Kürbiskerne. Nüsse und Kürbiskerne haben wir im Organic Shop gekauft, wobei ich die Nüsse mische im Verhältnis 1 : 1 mit Wallnüsse und einer Nussmischung. Da ich noch bis Ende August meine DHB mache, trinke ich nach meinem Hausrezept zwei Becher amerikanischen Kaffee, um Kopfschmerzen zu vermeiden. 
Dann geht es in den _Draysoncenter_ , wo wir um 9:00 Uhr eintreffen. Meine Frau macht viele Gruppenaktivitäten wie Aerobic, Stretching, Wassergymnastik usw. mit und dazu Fahrradhometrainer und Laufband. Mein Programm ist dreimal die Woche 1 ½ - 2 Stunden Krafttraining- wegen der DHB- an diversen Hanteln und anderen Martermaschinen. Meistens schwimme ich danach noch eine halbe Stunde. An zwei Tagen mache ich Ausdauersport je eine halbe Stunde am Laufband, Fahrrad und Exzenterstepper mit einem Kalorienverbrauch von über 750 cal. Danach schwimme ich noch eine halbe Stunde. Nachdem wir geduscht und uns umgezogen haben, treffen wir kurz vor 12:00 Uhr in der Cafeteria ein und essen dort zu Mittag. Da Universität und Krankenhaus von den Seventh Day Adventisten betrieben werden, ist das Essensangebot vegetarisch, und es gibt noch eine Besonderheit, und zwar ist der Samstag in Loma Linda der Sonntag, d.h. am Samstag sind Geschäfte, Banken, Universität usw. geschlossen und entsprechend ruhig ist es auf den Straßen. Dies ist noch dadurch besonders auffällig, da San Bernardino als die viel größere Stadt und Loma Linda aneinandergrenzen und viele Straßen durch beide Städte gehen. In San Bernardino pulsiert samstags das Leben und 100 m ab Stadtgrenze Loma Linda ist heilige Sonntagsruhe.
Das Lunchangebot in der Cafeteria besteht aus einer großen wirklich sehr vielfältigen Salatbar, zwei Suppenangeboten, diversen warmen Speisen einschließlich Pizza und verschiedenen Nudeln, diverse frische Früchte in Stücke zerschnitten zum Dessert und Fruchtsaftgetränken. Und das alles kostet zu zweit 12,91 $, und wie ich aus meiner Visakartenabrechnung gesehen habe, sind dies 4,80 Euro pro Person.
Nachmittags zwischen 14:00 und 15:30 Uhr habe ich dann meine Protonenbehandlung, und danach gehen wir Einkaufen oder erledigen andere Besorgungen. Am Mittwoch ist noch das Arztgespräch zu führen und um 17:00 Uhr ist die Veranstaltung in der Cafeteria mit Dinner- bestehend aus Sandwichs und Fruchtsäften. Alle zwei Wochen gibt es bei dieser Veranstaltung einen Vortrag.
Am Freitag fahren wir dann nach der Behandlung ins Wochenende an den Pazifik, um der Hitze zu entfliehen. Die Hitze ist das einzig Unangenehme im Sommer in Loma Linda. Wir sind von Spanien Wärme gewohnt, aber hier hatten wir über zwei Wochen Temperaturen von über 40°C, so dass Aktivitäten außerhalb nicht möglich sind. In der Zeit habe ich sogar mein Schwimmen auf 15 Minuten reduziert. Am Pazifik sind die Temperaturen 15  20°C niedriger, so dass man schöne lange Strandwanderungen machen kann oder andere Außenaktivitäten. 
Montags fahren wir dann wieder nach Loma Linda zurück und treffen dort mittags ein, so dass wir noch in der Cafeteria unseren Lunch haben. Unser Sportprogramm absolvieren wir dann spätnachmittags.
Wer mitgerechnet hat, wird festgestellt haben, dass wir nur an zwei Nachmittagen etwas Zeit zur Verfügung haben. Wir haben schon fast Urlaubsstress, und nun ist meine Eingangsaussage Ich kann mir keine angenehmere Art vorstellen, seinen PK zu besiegen sicherlich verständlicher.
Ich werde den Bericht noch mit einem zweiten Teil fortsetzen, und zwar werde ich über das Loma Linda Hospital und über meine Erfahrungen mit den amerikanische PK-Patienten berichten. Beim Aufrufen der im Text eingebauten Links bitte ich um etwas Geduld, da teilweise eine größere Anzahl von Fotos hinterlegt ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich habe nun meine Trilogie bestehend aus Analyse, Entscheidungsfindung und Therapiedurchführung fertiggestellt. Im letzten Teil war es schwierig, den Mittelweg zwischen Therapie-, Gesellschafts- und Reiseinformation zu finden. Ich bitte aber zu berücksichtigen, dass das Konzept in Loma Linda nicht nur die reine Strahlentherapie beinhaltet sondern auch der physischen und psychischen Situation des Patienten große Bedeutung für den Heilungserfolg beigemessen wird (To Make Man Whole). Dies habe ich auch versucht zu vermitteln.
Weiter habe ich meine ersten drei Beiträge noch einmal dem neuen Beitrag voran gestellt, um gegebenenfalls das Nachsehen komfortabler zu machen. Beim ersten Beitrag habe ich zu den Links auch die Grafiken mit Information gebracht, und da nur vier Grafiken pro Beitrag erlaubt sind, habe ich diesen noch einmal aufgeteilt. Damit besteht die Trilogie aus insgesamt fünf Beiträgen.

Gruß Knut.

*Trilogie letzter Teil:*

**

Hallo,
Mit obigen Foto möchte ich meinen zweiten Teil und Schluss meines Erfahrungsberichtes einleiten, und zwar gehört zum Universitäts-Krankenhaus auch ein großes Kinderkrankenhaus mit 800 Betten dazu. Die Schwerpunkte sind Leukämiebehandlung und Organtransplantation, wobei das Hospital einen weltweit hervorragenden Ruf bei Herztransplantationen hat. Wir hatten einen Vortrag über die Entwicklung von Loma Linda- und dies ist im Prinzip die Entwicklung des Krankenhauses aus kleinen Anfängen zu einem der bedeutendsten Zentren Kaliforniens innerhalb von hundert Jahren- gehört, und der Vortragende zeigte Fotos von Babys, an denen Herztransplantationen vorgenommen wurden, u.a. an einem erst drei Stunden alten Baby mit der Entwicklung zu einem heute zehnjährigen Bub und an einem drei Monate alten Baby mit Fotos über die weitere Entwicklung des Mädchens bis zur hübschen einundzwanzigjährigen jungen Frau. Da gab es spontanen Beifall.



Bei der Leukämiebehandlung erfolgt begleitend zu den üblichen Maßnahmen eine Protonenbestrahlung der Wirbelsäule bzw. des Rückenmarks. Bedingt durch die physikalische Eigenschaft (Bragg Peak) der Protonenstrahlen erfolgt keine Schädigung der tiefer liegenden Bereiche im Körper bzw. der Organe.
Die Organtransplantationen insbesondere des Herzens erfolgt natürlich auch an Erwachsenen.
Warum mache ich diese Ausführungen? Ich möchte aufzeigen, dass die Protonentherapie nichts Exotisches ist und in einem Zentrum, das, wie es bei uns so schön heißt, nur nach den schulmedizinischen Richtlinien arbeitet, entwickelt wurde und zur Anwendung kommt, weil man überzeugt ist, dass die Protonentherapie der chirurgischen Lösung überlegen ist, und dies auch im statistischen Vergleich nachweist. 

*Was tut sich bei der Protonentherapie in Loma Linda?* 
Es gibt zwei Schwerpunkte, nämlich einmal Kapazitätserhöhung und zum anderen Forschung für Neuanwendungen.
Als ich meine erste Protonenbestrahlung hatte, war mir als ehemaliger Produktionsfachmann sofort klar, welches Rationalisierungspotential noch vorhanden ist, denn von meinen 15 Minuten in der Gantry fielen nicht einmal 10 % auf die Bestrahlungszeit. Auch wenn die Grundkonzeption der Anlage mit vier Gantries, um die Patientenvorbereitung parallel versetzt durchzuführen, dem schon im gewissen Umfang Rechnung getragen hat, bleibt noch viel Leerlauf. Ich hatte zu meiner Frau gleich nach meinen ersten Bestrahlungen gesagt, dass die Patientenvorbereitung außerhalb erfolgen und der Pod auf einem Präzisionsschlitten montiert sein muss, damit man nach Abschluss der Bestrahlung den Patienten in seinem Pod auf dem Präzisionsschlitten sofort herausziehen und den neuen Patienten in seinem Pod auf einem anderen Präzisionsschlitten hineinschieben kann, um sofort die Protonenbestrahlung wieder starten zu können usw. 
Als wir samstags unsere Besichtigungstour der Protonenanlage hatten, wurde uns genau diese Möglichkeit zur Kapazitätserhöhung vorgestellt. Die räumlichen Umbauarbeiten sollen noch in diesem Jahr erfolgen und im Spätherbst sollen dann die täglichen Behandlungen von heute ca. 160 auf über 400 erhöht werden. Da die Kapitalkosten einen wesentlichen Teil an den Behandlungskosten ausmachen, wird man durch diese Maßnahme sehr konkurrenzfähig gegenüber den neuen Protonenzentren in USA bzw. die weltweit entstehen. Für mich ist dies wieder ein Beweis der Überlegenheit der Privatwirtschaft zur staatlichen Lenkung des Gesundheitswesens, wie wir es in Deutschland haben.
In Heidelberg entsteht bekanntlich das erste Protonencenter Deutschlands. Ich habe mit dem verantwortlichen Professor gesprochen und auch gefragt, welche Überlegungen gemacht wurden, einen hohen Patientendurchsatz zu erreichen, um die Kosten nicht ausufern zu lassen. Seine Antwort war: Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage, dass die Investitionen die Bundesregierung trägt, und wir somit nicht auf die Kosten achten müssen. Das Problem Gesundheitswesen ist schon sehr vielschichtig, und ich hoffe und wünsche, dass nicht das _eintreten_wird, was Hutschi in seinem Beitrag befürchtet.

*Mit der Protonentherapie* 
werden bis jetzt in Loma Linda über 40 verschiedene Krebsarten behandelt. Die PK-Behandlung deckt rund 75 % der Kapazität ab, und der weitere Schwerpunkt sind Hirn- und Augentumore. Neu hinzugekommen ist die Behandlung des Mamakarzinoms. Bei der herkömmlichen Bestrahlung mit Photonen ist der große Nachteil, dass es oft zu Schädigung von Herz und Lunge kommt. Mit der Protonenbestrahlung gibt es dies Problem nicht, da die Energie im Karzinom (Bragg Peak) umgesetzt wird, und es keine Schädigung tieferliegender Organe gibt. Die Protonentherapie ist gegen das Mamakarzinom ideal, da es den betroffenen Frauen Operation und Chemo erspart. Der Vorteil des Protonenstrahls exakt in einem Punkt seine Energie abzugeben, ist aber bei der Behandlung des Mamakarzinoms auch das Problem, da durch das Atmen der Brustkorb sich bewegt und damit auch das Karzinom. Deshalb wurde ein Projekt gestartet, den Protonenstrahl quasi ohne Zeitschlupf den Atembewegungen nachzuführen. Dies Projekt wurde von der Armee finanziert, und man fragt sich, warum von der Armee? Es sind wieder einmal rein wirtschaftliche Interessen, und zwar sind heute über 20 % der Armeeangehörigen weiblich, und man rechnet in den nächsten 10 Jahren mit einem Anstieg auf über 50 %. Von den weiblichen Armeeangehörigen erkranken 13 % am Mamakarzinom.
Die in diesem Projekt erarbeiteten Grundlagen sind auch wieder für andere Anwendungen nutzbar, da es, wie ich bei der Besichtigungstour erfuhr, weitere Organe im Menschen gibt, die nicht ortstabil sind und bei Krebsbefall bisher nicht oder nur schwierig mit Protonen behandelt werden konnten.

*LLUMC*
Abschließend möchte ich noch einige allgemeine Daten und Eindrücke zum Loma Linda University Medical Center kurz LLUMC geben. Das Krankenhaus ist ein wichtiges Unfall- und Notaufnahmezentrum Süd-Kaliforniens mit knapp 2000 Hubschrauberlandungen pro Jahr.
Der Eingangsbereich/Lobby mit Empfangsdesk, Gepäckwagen in Hochglanzmessing, außen Valet Parking und uniformierten Helfern erinnert mehr an ein _5* Hotel_als an ein Krankenhaus. Überwältigend ist die Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft, die einem überall entgegengebracht wird.

*Der amerikanische PK-Protonenpatient* 
lässt sich in drei Kategorien einteilen. Die erste Kategorie umfasst diejenigen, die über ihre Krankheit nicht viel oder gar nichts wissen. Ich habe Patienten kennen gelernt, die nicht ihren PSA-Wert kannten geschweige denn ihren Gleason Score. Diese kommen aufgrund von Empfehlungen aus dem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis zu der Protonentherapie.
Die nächste Gruppe weiß schon über ihre Krankheit in den Grundzügen Bescheid aber ist doch überwiegend wieder durch Empfehlungen zur Protonentherapie gestoßen. Nur einige Wenige aus dieser Gruppe sind über eigene Recherchen oder durch ihren Urologen zur Protonentherapie gekommen. Auch in USA ist es noch recht selten, dass ein Urologe seinem Patienten Protonentherapie empfiehlt.
Die Patienten der dritten Gruppe sind sehr gut informiert und meistens über eigene Recherchen und in eigener Entscheidung zur Protonentherapie gekommen, da diese wissen, was der Break Peak ist und somit auch den grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen Photonen- und Protonenstrahlen verstehen
Auffällig ist auch, dass in dieser Gruppe überproportional stark Ärzte, technische Berufe wie Ingenieure, Physiker etc. vertreten sind.

Aber eine Eigenschaft ist übergreifend in allen Gruppen gegeben, nämlich dem Wunsch nach Geselligkeit. Absoluter Favorit ist der Pot Lock, den es gleich zweimal in der Woche an verschiedenen Orten gab. Zum _Pot Lock_ bringen die Teilnehmer selbstgekochte Speisen oder gekaufte Pizzen, Salate und Desserts mit, und Beginn ist ca. 17.00 Uhr mit etwa eine Stunde Drinks und dem beliebten Small Talk bevor das Buffet eröffnet wird. Angenehm ist bei Veranstaltungen mit Amerikanern, dass es das Versumpfen fast nie gibt, und so war man dann spätestens 20:30 Uhr zuhause. Wir sind erst relativ spät zum Pot Lock gestoßen, da wir durch unseren Tagesablauf und Wochenendausflügen, wie ich es im ersten Teil schon beschrieben hatte, voll ausgefüllt waren und anfangs die paar freien Abende einfach für uns- Karola zum Lesen und etwas Fernsehen und ich zum Surfen im Web und Stöbern im Forum- gebraucht haben.
Das zweite Highlight war dann in ausgewählten guten Restaurants, wovon es erstaunlich viele in der Umgebung von Loma Linda gab, gemeinsam zum Dinner zu gehen. Diese Möglichkeit bestand in der Woche auch zweimal.
Dazu wurden Golfveranstaltungen, Konzert- sowie Museumsbesuche angeboten.

*Erkenntnisse*
Aus den vielen Gesprächen mit Leidensgenossen habe ich die wichtige Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass die Betroffenen immer jünger werden, und ein wirklich erstaunlicher Zusammenhang über die Gene besteht. Der Jüngste war 38 Jahre mit Gleason 8 und PSA 36, und sein Vater ist vor vier Jahren mit 58 an PK gestorben.
Ein Betroffener aus New York, 49 Jahre mit Gleason 6, hat einen eineiigen Zwillingsbruder, der zur gleichen Zeit PK mit Gleason 6 hatte. Er hat sich für eine DA VINCI Tektomie entschieden und diese in New York machen lassen, während sein Bruder die Protonentherapie in Loma Linda durchführte. 
Mein Eindruck war, dass fast bei jedem Zweiten Protonenpatienten der Vater PK hatte und meistens daran verstorben war. 
Ich hatte im Warteraum eines Tages wieder einen neuen netten vermeintlichen Mitpatienten kennen gelernt und auf meine übliche Frage die wievielte Bestrahlung heute erfolgt, eröffnete er mir, dass er seine Behandlung schon vor acht Jahren abgeschlossen hatte und seinen Sohn, der nun zur Protonentherapie hier ist, begleitet.
Auch im Forum sind diese Zusammenhänge immer wieder angesprochen und diskutiert worden. Im persönlichen Gespräch wirkt dies aber viel stärker/intensiver, so dass ich umgehend per Telefon und E-Mail meinen beiden Söhnen insbesondere dem Jüngeren mit 37 Jahren, der bisher meinte noch nicht PSA bestimmen lassen zu müssen, sehr nahe legte, dies nun im halbjährlichen Abstand machen zu lassen, da auch mein Schwiegervater an PK verstorben war, und somit meine Söhne aus zwei Linien betroffen sind.

*Persönliches*
Im letzten Viertel meines Loma Linda Aufenthaltes habe ich im Schwimmbad des Drayson Centers Adolf kennen gelernt. Er war mir auch schon die Wochen vorher aufgefallen, da zur selben Zeit, in der ich mein Schwimmen durchführte, er mit einem anderen ebenfalls sehr gewichtigen Herrn im flachen Bereich des Schwimmbades mit 1,20 m Tiefe sein Schwimmbad Walking in der abgeteilten Bahn hin und her über zwei Stunden als tägliches körperliches Training absolvierte. Er sprach mich an, weil er an meinem Akzent erkannte, dass ich Deutscher bin. Adolf erzählte mir, dass er Anfang der fünfziger Jahre als Zwanzigjähriger nach USA ausgewandert und in den letzten Jahren verantwortlich für die Waisenhäuser der Seventh-day Adventisten auf den Philippinen war. Dort hatte er sich eine Aluminiumvergiftung zugezogen, weil, wie er mir berichtete, auf den Philippinen in Al-Töpfen gekocht werden würde. Diese Vergiftung hatte bei ihm zu einer enormen Gewichtszunahme geführt, und er führte stolz aus, dass er nun in 10 Monaten 20 kg abgebaut hätte und seine jetzigen 135 kg in einem Jahr auf sein Normalgewicht von rund 100 kg reduziert haben will. Auf jeden Fall war ab diesem Zeitpunkt der Teil Schwimmen meines täglichen Trainings passee, da Adolf mich schon immer im Schwimmbad zum Talk erwartete, und ich dann mit ihm erzählend eine Stunde täglich im Schwimmbad hin und her marschierte. Adolf war ein interessanter Erzähler und wusste viel von Loma Linda, den Seventh-day Adventisten, vom amerikanischen Leben und der Politik usw. zu berichten. So hatte ich nun einen Teil meiner sportlichen Aktivität gegen einen sozialen Kontakt, gegen eine beginnende Freundschaft eingetauscht. Dies empfand ich als einen guten und interessanten Wechsel, und von der sportlichen Seite konnte ich mir dies auch leisten, da ich meine Leistung im Ausdauertraining mehr als verdoppelt hatte. Wie schon im ersten Teil meines Praxisberichtes angeführt, hatte ich mit über 500 cal Verbrauch in 1 ½ Stunden jeweils ein Drittel zeitlich auf Laufband, Fahrrad und Exzenterstepper verteilt, begonnen, und dies dann auf über 1200 cal gesteigert.

Ich hatte schon im ersten Teil meines Praxisberichts erwähnt, dass jeweils Mittwochs um 17:00 Uhr der Mittwoch-Treff in der Cafeteria stattfindet. Diese Veranstaltung wird von Dr. Martell, der auch Vice President von LLUMC ist, geleitet. Das Management von LLUMC besteht grundsätzlich aus Seventh-day Adventisten. Dr. Martell hatte beim Mittwochstreff in der Weihnachtswoche 2000 spontan gefragt, wer über Weihnachten in Loma Linda bleibt, und dann diesen Personen, damit sie nicht alleine in einer fremden Umgebung Weihnachten verbringen müssen, angeboten, Weihnachten in seiner Familie bei ihm zuhause zu feiern. Es kamen zum Dinner am Heilig Abend 65 Personen, und der Clou war noch, dass Dr. Martell seine Frau nicht informiert hatte. Trotz aller dann notwendigen Improvisationen war es für alle eine unvergessene Weihnacht. 
Daraus hat sich nun eine Tradition entwickelt und alle PK-Patienten, die über Weihnachten in Loma Linda bleiben, sind eingeladen, in der Familie von Dr. Martell den Weihnachtsabend zu feiern. Die Familie Martell muss für diese Weihnachtsparty alle Räume im Haus einschließlich Schlafzimmer aktivieren und mit Tische versehen, um alle Gäste unterzubringen.
Diese Denkweise, dies Handeln aus Nächstenliebe ist uns in Deutschland/Europa fremd geworden, und diese kleine Geschichte soll mit helfen, den besonderen Flair der Menschen und die besondere Atmosphäre von Loma Linda besser zu verstehen.

Zum Mittwochtreff gehört, dass sich die Neuankömmlinge kurz vorstellen und der bedeutendere Teil ist, dass diejenigen, die ihre Behandlung abgeschlossen haben oder bis zum nächsten Treff abgeschlossen haben werden, eine Abschlussrede (graduation speech) halten. Diese Reden sind oft sehr geistreich und humorvoll, wobei aber mit 3  5 Rednern pro Mittwochabend nur rund ein Viertel dieser Pflicht/Geflogenheit nachkam. Ich hatte auch kurz damit geliebäugelt durch Abwesenheit an meinem letzten Abend zu glänzen, mich dann aber schon sehr frühzeitig entschieden, mich dieser Aufgabe zu stellen, da während meiner Behandlungszeit nur zwei Patienten/Ehepaare aus Europa da waren nämlich Arnie und Cathrine aus Nordirland und wir aus Deutschland. Wir Europäer waren sehr beliebt und mehr als bekannt bei unseren amerikanischen Freunden, so dass es dann schon meine Intention war, unser Europa und Old Germany gut zu vertreten.
Weiter ergab sich dann noch, dass mein letzter Mittwoch, der 15. August, sich zu einem besonderen Tag entwickelte, und zwar hatte sich Bob Marckini als Besucher und Redner für diesen Abend angekündigt. In meinem Beitrag in diesem Thread Wie ich zur _Protonentherapie_
kam, hatte ich bereits Bob Marckini als Gründer der Webvereinigung Brotherhood of the Balloon und Autor des Buches  You can beat Prostata Cancer.. sowie Mitglied des Beirates von LLUMC vorgestellt. Er hat in USA einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad und ist sehr angesehen, und sein Buch ist in der Rubrik Populäre Medizin in der Bestseller Liste unter den ersten zehn.
Die Cafeteria war an diesem Abend bis auf den letzten Platz gefüllt und als Dr. Martell fragte, wer heute graduated ist, streckten sich 15 Hände hoch, soviel wie noch nie. Ich war dann als zwölfter Redner an der Reihe.
In einer fremden Sprache und anderen Kultur geistreich und humorvoll zu sein, ist nicht einfach, und für mich war klar, dass ich auf diesem Gebiet nicht große Chancen hatte, es meinen amerikanischen Freunden gleich zu tun. Deshalb war meine Überlegung, es anders zu machen, und ich kam auf die Idee, die Ansprache zusammen mit meiner Frau zu machen, und dies war ein Novum und kam sehr gut an und mit den Worten 
My name is Knut Krueger and my wife Karola is with me. We are a team and so it is our idea that we make the graduation talk together. In the team I was reponsible for the balloon party and Karola for the entertainment in the waiting room 
war dann das Eis gebrochen.
Meine Frau hatte ihren Redeteil selbst verfasst und die Dinge und Erlebnisse aus ihrer Sicht dargelegt und sich mehr mit den emotionellen Themen befasst wie z.B.
Suddenly the melody from Brahms Lullaby came out of the loud speaker and I was told from Levita that this happens every time when a baby is born in this hospital. Its such a fantastic idea to welcome a baby this way.
Wir haben unsere Abschlussrede abschnittsweise wechselnd aufeinander abgestimmt vorgetragen und mit diesem Splitting- ich den sachlichen und meine Frau den emotionellen Teil- hatten wir die Anerkennung der Zuhörer gewonnen und wurden am Ende mit großem Beifall bedacht.
Nach den Ansprachen ging es dann weiter zum Höhepunkt des Abends, der von Bill Vancil Autor des Buches Dont Fear The Big Dogs eingeleitet wurde, ein Buch, indem er seine Empfindungen nach der Diagnose PK und seinen Weg nach Loma Linda beschreibt. Ich hatte mir auch dies Buch für meine Recherchen zur Protonentherapie gekauft, aber es nicht zu Ende gelesen, da es wenig Sachinformationen enthielt, und diese habe ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gesucht. Das Buch ist nett geschrieben und leicht zu lesen und hat seinen Schwerpunkt in der emotionellen Bewältigung der Diagnose Krebs.
Er selber schilderte an diesem Abend, wie er am Thanksgiving Day nach Loma Linda kam, um dann am folgenden Montag seine Therapie zu beginnen, was vergleichbar ist, wenn wir Deutsche uns am Heilig Abend zu einer Therapie einfinden würden. Diesen bedeutungsvollen Augenblick hat seine Tochter in einem von ihr komponierten Song festgehalten und an diesem Abend Life mit Gitarre vorgetragen.
Es ist Sentimentalität auf amerikanisch, aber wenn man mitten drin dabei ist, dann erfasst ein auch die spezielle Atmosphäre, und man ist ebenfalls gerührt und ergriffen.
Danach kündigte Bill dann Bob Marckini an mit einer Kurzvorstellung seiner Person, seinen Aktivitäten und Verdiensten und sein Engagement für LLUMC.
Bobs Vortrag mit Lichtbildern über Power Point war professionell, spritzig, humorvoll und sehr informativ, und man merkte die Handschrift des früheren Consultings Manager.
An diesem Abend wurde es später, und wir kamen erst um 21:00 Uhr aus der Cafeteria, noch aufgewühlt und gleichzeitig zufrieden von dem 
_Erlebten._

Zwei Tage später am Freitag, dem 17. August, hatte ich abweichend bereits morgens um 8:00 Uhr meine 45. und zugleich letzte Bestrahlung, um durch den frühen Zeitpunkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls durch einen technischen Defekt zu reduzieren, da wir am nächsten Tag nach Deutschland zurückfliegen wollten. Schon auf dem Weg vom Parkplatz zum Protonencenter gab es viele Hallos- Begrüßung und Abschied zugleich. Der Höhepunkt wurde bei Ankunft im Warteraum erreicht mit Küsschen rechts und Küsschen links natürlich nur bei den Damen und ansonsten Schulterklopfen und Händeschütteln bei den Herren, so dass ich schon aufgewühlt zwischen Gefühlen von Wehmut Loma Linda zu verlassen und Glücksgefühlen, die Bestrahlungstherapie ohne Komplikationen absolviert zu haben und der Rückkehr zur Familie, zu den Enkeltöchtern zum letzten Mal in meinen Pod kletterte und dann erklingt _Lullaby_, und ich wusste, wie sehr dies meine Frau berührte und bei all diesen Emotionen sind mir dann die Tränen gekommen.....

Nachmittags war dann großes Packen angesagt, und am anderen Morgen standen wir dann pünktlich in unserer Hotelrezeption mit all unserem Gepäck bereit, um zum Flughafen gebracht zu werden.



*Rückblick*
Für uns war es eine schöne Zeit, eine Zeit, die meine Frau und ich nicht missen möchten, und meine Frau so kommentiert: Es war einer unserer schönsten gemeinsamen Abschnitte unbeschwert und mit großartigen Erlebnissen und dies trotz des Anlasses. 
Wir haben neue Freunde und Wertschätzungen gewonnen und eine bis dahin nicht gekannte und für möglich gehaltene Freundlich- und Herzlichkeit kennen gelernt. Wir nehmen die Erkenntnis mit nach Hause, dass es Menschen gibt, die Betreuung Kranker als Berufung ansehen und mit Herzenswärme ausfüllen, und dass wir Loma Linda wegen seiner außergewöhnlichen Atmosphäre wieder besuchen werden.

*Wie geht es Dir/ Ihnen?*
Dies war die Standardfrage, die ich nach meiner Rückkehr gestellt bekam. Der große Teil fragte aus innerer Anteilnahme, aber manchmal merkte man dem Fragenden seine Überraschung an, mich gesund aussehend wieder zu treffen, und man konnte seine Gedanken richtig erahnen, dass hätte ich nicht gedacht den Knut/Krüger noch einmal lebendig wieder zu sehen. In diesem Fall war meine Antwort: Mir geht es hervorragend und aufgrund der kritischen Blicke dann weiter es ist noch alles dran sogar noch die Prostata!
Während der Protonentherapie hatte ich nach etwa einem Drittel der absolvierten Bestrahlungen mit einem plötzlichen starken Harnandrang zu kämpfen, der dann auch kaum zu kontrollieren war. Dies war besonders unangenehm auf unseren Wochenendfahrten, da es in Kalifornien keine Raststätten oder WCs an den Autobahnen gibt. Meine Lösung war, wenn wir nicht gerade direkt nach der Bestrahlung freitags abgefahren sind, zwei Stunden vorher nichts mehr zu trinken, um mit einem Stopp mit Abfahrt von der Autobahn und Suche einer Tankstelle mit WC zurecht zu kommen. Nachts musste ich dann 5  6x die Toilette aufsuchen, aber das hat mich nicht gestört, da ich kein Problem habe, sofort weiter zu schlafen. Wir hatten ein Apartment mit zwei Schlafzimmern jeweils mit Bad, so dass auch meine Frau nicht gestört wurde.
Der Arzt hatte mir zwar Tabletten verschrieben, die den Andrang reduzieren sollten, aber ich habe diese nicht eingenommen auch unter dem Aspekt, dass ich noch durch die laufende DHB täglich genügend Gift einnehme.
Nun nach sieben Wochen in Bezug auf meine letzte Bestrahlung sind die Symptome, wie vom Arzt vorausgesagt, verschwunden. Ich hatte auch schon unter der DHB mit einem stärkeren Harnandrang zu tun, und der Stand jetzt ist besser als unter DHB, aber noch nicht ganz so gut, wie vor der DHB. Auch hier ist noch zu berücksichtigen, dass ich zurzeit noch täglich 50 mg Casodex nehme.
Am 17. August hatte ich meine letzte Bestrahlung und am 19. August habe ich nach knapp 13 Monaten meine DHB beendet. Bis Ende November nehme ich noch als unterstützende Maßnahme zur Wirkung der Bestrahlung täglich eine 50 mg Casodex und danach ist dann die Therapie beendet.
Am 17.9.07 war ich zur ersten Untersuchung bei meinem Urologen Dr. Fleischmann mit dem Tastbefund, dass die Prostata weich und gleichmäßig ist und während der Untersuchung sagte Dr. Fleischmann zu mir, es ist gerade so, als wenn sie noch nie etwas an der Prostata gehabt hätten. Das Prostatavolumen ist 21 ml und war vor Therapiebeginn 50 ml.
Die Blutwerte sind PSA 0,01 und Testosteron 0,13.
Der niedrige PSA-Wert kommt von der DHB und wird nach Beendigung der Casodexeinnahme und Normalisierung des Hormonspiegels ansteigen. Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass der PSA-Wert nicht über 0,5 ansteigt und dass ich mich in ein bis zwei Jahren auch bei den Glücklichen und Zufriedenen einreihen darf, die für sich die richtige Therapiewahl getroffen haben.

Gruß Knut.


P.S. Wer bis hierher durchgehalten hat und immer noch an weiteren Informationen interessiert ist, findet diese im Fotoalbum _Südkalifornien,_
wie wir es erlebt haben.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass der PSA-Wert nicht über 0,5 ansteigt und dass ich mich in ein bis zwei Jahren auch bei den Glücklichen und Zufriedenen einreihen darf, die für sich die richtige Therapiewahl getroffen haben.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Das wünsche ich Dir von Herzen, lieber Knut! 


Ein sehr beeindruckender Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Magnificent-Overwhelming*

Hallo, lieber Knut, bitte verzeih mir, meine spontane Begeisterung für diesen grandiosen Bericht über Deinen/Euren Aufenthalt in Loma-Linda in der dort geläufigen Sprache zum Ausdruck gebracht zu haben. Das hat schon beim Lesen viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen; was aber erst hast Du hier an Energie hineingesteckt. Ich habe Dich und Deine liebe Frau nun anläßlich unserer 2 Treffen im DA VINCI Heidelberg kennen gelernt und weiß, was für unkomplizierte Menschen Ihr seid. Neid habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie empfunden, wohl aber habe ich auch mal jemand beneidet, der die noch hübschere Frau oder das noch größere Auto - immer in Abhängigkeit zu meinem jeweiligen Alter - hatte. Das soll nun hier schlicht und einfach ausdrücken, daß man Euch schon ein wenig beneiden könnte ob des großzügigen
Ablaufes Deines/Eures Loma-Linda Aufenthaltes. Die von Anfang an ohne Wenn und Aber getroffene Investition wird sich sicher auszahlen, denn schließlich geben auch andere Menschen im Urlaub mal mehr Geld aus, als im übrigen Jahresablauf. Das Ihr das Eine mit dem Anderen fast verbinden konntet, war natürlich eine mehr als glückliche Fügung oder Lösung.
Ich drücke Dir, lieber Knut die leider nur zwei Daumen ganz fest, daß wir uns auch noch in 20 Jahren über unsere nach DHB geänderte Therapie gemeinsam freuen können.

*"Die schönste Frucht der Selbstgenügsamkeit ist die Freiheit"*
(Epikur)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## spertel

Einen schönen Abend, werter Knut !!

Ich möchte Dir an dieser Stelle ebenfalls meine absolute Hochachtung für diese beeindruckende Darstellung Deines Krankheitsverlauf zum Ausdruck bringen. 
Obwohl ich als Operierter bekanntermaßen "kurzen Prozess" mit meinem Feind, dem Pk, gemacht habe, bin ich trotzdem sehr angetan von diesem doch ungewöhnlichen Weg.
Es wäre ausgesprochen schade, wenn diese bemerkenswerten Berichte wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden würden.
Ich wünsche Dir, dass sich Deine Wünsche und Erwartungen erfüllen werden; ich hoffe, Du wirst uns von der weiteren Entwicklung in Kenntnis setzen.

Beste Grüße aus Berlin

Spertel

PS: Braucht man für soviel Gepäck nicht ein eigenes Flugzeug ?!?!?

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Knut,
die ausführliche Beschreibung und Berichterstattung von der Therapiefindung bis zu deren Durchführung ist sehr aufschlussreich, besonders auch die Notizen von den Beratungsgesprächen.

Zum amerikanischen Gesundheitssystem und der Finanzierung solcher Behandlungen dort könntest du dich vielleicht bei Gelegenheit einmal äußern, gerade auch vor dem Hintergrund des jüngsten Michael Moore-Films, da du nun wirklich Insider-Wissen hast. Wenn du mal Zeit hast...

Überhaupt fände ich vergleichbare, eher erzählerische Therapieberichte höchst interessant und würde gerne mehr davon lesen. Wenn ich einmal viel Zeit habe (hoffentlich vor der Pensionierung oder Arbeitsunfähigkeit), würde ich vielleicht auch einen schreiben. Unsere "Historien" im Profil beschränken sich -aus gutem Grunde- meist auf technische und medizinische Angaben. Beiträge wie dieser sind eine wohltuende Abwechslung.

Weiter alles Gute auf _deinem_ Weg
Wassermann

----------


## HorstK

Zitat von Knut Krüger:

"Hier hatte ich nun im Forum von Mitbetroffenen Ergebnisse auch bei idealem DHB-Verlauf gesehen, die nicht so beruhigend waren und aufzeigten, dass die Zeit nach der DHB recht kurz ausfallen kann bis Handlungsbedarf auftritt."

"Ich hatte diesen Verlauf ja bereits bei HorstK gesehen und sah meine Entscheidung bestätigt, eine kurative Therapie frühzeitig zu beginnen, da ich nicht unbedingt der Dritte in der Badewanne sein wollte."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Knut,
in Deinem sehr umfangreichen Bericht habe ich u.a. auch meinen Namen entdeckt. 
Gut, daß Du meine PK-Geschichte noch in Erinnerung hattest bzw. hast. 

Wenn ich damals nicht gehandelt, sondern weiter rumgeeiert hätte, wäre ich evtl. auch in der Badewanne :-) gelandet. 

Du hast Dich als Zweit-Therapie für den Strahl und ich als Zweit-Therapie für den Stahl entschieden. Wir hoffen beide, daß wir "geheilt" sind. Eine Garantie-Urkunde gibt es leider dafür noch nicht.

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich habe mich über die positive Resonanz zu meinem Bericht sehr gefreut und bedanke mich herzlich für die guten Wünsche, die ich natürlich gerne zurückgebe verbunden mit einem hoffentlich immer niedrigen PSA-Wert.

Liebe Grüße
Knut.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat knut.krueger:
... wenn in den nachfolgenden 2 – 3 Jahren ein PSA-Nadir < 0,5 erreicht wird, so hat man eine 90 % Garantie für eine erfolgreiche kurative Behandlung.


Hallo Knut,

mögest Du dazugehören und noch viele Jahre nicht nur für das Forum ein Gewinn sein.

Als ich Deine informative Schilderung anklickte und wegen des Umfangs zunächst runter scrollte, sah ich den Gepäckwagen.  Meine spontane Reaktion war: 

Schon wieder verlässt ein top-man Germany vs. Old Europe und emigriert in die USA. 
Schade, sehr schade ....

Schön, dass Du zurückgekommen bist.J

Heidelberg wäre nicht schlecht beraten,  Deine Erfahrungen  für die entstehende Protonen/Schwerionenanlage zu nutzen, die Du einbringen könntest, als Klient ( Klient finde ich angemessener als Patient - nicht nur wegen der Preisliste )  in Loma Linda  und als ehemaliger Produktionsfachmann mit Blick für vorhandenes Rationalisierungspotential, um Leerläufe zu minimieren. 

Die Antwort: „Wir sind in der glücklichen (?? <= Anm. GeorgS) Lage, dass die Investitionen die Bundesregierung trägt, und wir somit nicht auf die Kosten achten müssen.“ ist ein Hinweis, dass nicht nur Systeme, sondern auch Einstellungen leitender Mitarbeiter optimiert werden können. 

Zitat knut.krueger:
... eine bis dahin nicht gekannte und für möglich gehaltene Freundlich- und Herzlichkeit kennen gelernt.


Die Begeisterung für Land und Menschen teile ich. Vor Jahren, als wir Kalifornien „heimsuchten“ und near Yosemite Park in einer Berg-Hütte nächtigten (fünf Personen in einem Raum -  herrlich ), spielten wir mit dem Gedanken uns dort einzunisten, aber man wollte uns die Hütte nicht überlassen - vermutlich, aus Sorge um die Sequoia-Bäume, die ich damals noch hätte fällen können. :-)


Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

im Uniklinikum Marburg wird die zweite Einrichtung in Deutschland für Protonen und Kohlenstoff-Ionen Therapien für jährlich 2.000 Patienten geschaffen. Damit wird das Marburger Partikeltherapie-Zentrum eine praktisch nebenwirkungsfreie Bestrahlung, wegen der sehr geringen abgegebenen Strahlungsdosis vor und hinter dem malignen Gewebe, für bislang unbestrahlbare, inoperabler Tumore ermöglichen. Es wird noch bis zum Jahr 2010 dauern bis das Zentrum in Betrieb geht.

Günter



.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Georg,

danke für Deine anerkennende Worte, und es freut mich, dass Dir der Bericht gefallen hat. Beim Gepäck hatte ich das Problem, dass meine Frau nicht nur Mokassins mitnehmen wollte.

Liebe Grüße aus dem sommerlichen Andalusien
Knut.

P.S. Für alle, denen sich nicht der Sinn meiner Antwort erschließt, ist die Erklärung _hier._

----------

